# Meier Corda Move details released



## senny-ftw

I'm sorry if this is a repost, but I had a good search and didn't see anything...

 Details and pictures of Meier's new portable amp with USB DAC are now available on the Meier website - here.

 Quick lowdown:

 - All-aluminium casing (I'm British, so you get the UK spelling ) 
 - Bigger volume knob
 - USB connector moved to back
 - External power socket on back
 - Low/high current modes. Low mode = 100 hours on a 9V battery
 - Bigger buffer than Corda MKIII
 - Two single AD8610 opamps
 - PCM2704 Texas Instruments DAC

 Looks great to me!


----------



## apnk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *senny-ftw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm sorry if this is a repost, but I had a good search and didn't see anything.._

 

It has, no worries we all make mistakes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, it's so damn tempting, must resist...


----------



## GreatDane

Great! So keep tempting me why don't you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's a thread in portable audio about the  Move.


----------



## senny-ftw

Oops! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've registered my interest... looks like my two-week-old Corda MKIII is going on the FS/Trade forums soon!


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *senny-ftw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oops! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've registered my interest... looks like my two-week-old Corda MKIII is going on the FS/Trade forums soon!_

 

You should want to compare the two amps since it seems that they will have slightly different performance.

 As mentioned by mrarroyo in that thread, they use different op-amps:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_I wrote an email to Dr. Meir regarding the choice of the 8610 op-amp for the new Move versus the 6171 on the Porta Corda MkIII. Basically I asked him which had the better sound amp section. He said they are very similar and that the 6171 was more detailed while the 8610 was more forgiving with street cans._


----------



## Uncle Erik

Does anyone have an idea what the price will be for one of these?

 Beauty of a design, too. I'll be traveling a bit this year and have been thinking of picking up a portable to take along. The Move is on my short list.


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone have an idea what the price will be for one of these?

 Beauty of a design, too. I'll be traveling a bit this year and have been thinking of picking up a portable to take along. The Move is on my short list._

 

Straight from the website: 

 €175,- / $235,- outside EC
 €195,- inside EC


----------



## senny-ftw

_You should want to compare the two amps since it seems that they will have slightly different performance...As mentioned by mrarroyo in that thread, they use different op-amps:_

 Yes - I'm interested to see the difference. Hope the new ones don't remove any clarity. Order placed, should hopefully come next week...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A big part of my interest is for practical reasons - looks like it'll do a better job as a desktop amp when necessary, with the more accessible power socket, extra weight and high current choice.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *senny-ftw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You should want to compare the two amps since it seems that they will have slightly different performance...As mentioned by mrarroyo in that thread, they use different op-amps:

 Yes - I'm interested to see the difference. Hope the new ones don't remove any clarity. Order placed, should hopefully come next week...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A big part of my interest is for practical reasons - looks like it'll do a better job as a desktop amp when necessary, with the more accessible power socket, extra weight and high current choice._

 

Congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the rear USB port will be better for desktop use. I actually like having the USB on the front with my PC MkIII-USB since I don't keep the USB cable connected when not in use. I keep the amp Velcroed to the underside of my couch-side gear table, I only use mine for music on my PC.

 Do you use your PC MkIII-USB with an AC adapter or just USB power? 

 I use 30 volts with mine and it sounds very good with HD 650.


----------



## EnOYiN

My amp already has that power socket on the back since I made my own casing. I never got round to actually changing the place of the USB from the front to the back, but I wanted to for a while.

 Arg. I am not going to buy the Move. It sure does look better and has some better features, but I don't need it for now. For now...


----------



## bludo

Can anyone tell me if the DAC does any resampling ? Is the sound still processed by the soundcard? I want to know if it works in games.

 Also, why is the price bigger inside EC? Isn't it produced in Europe?


----------



## rhymesgalore

- When you plug in the DAC your soundcard gets disabled of course.

 - The amp is more expensive inside the EU because Jan has to pay VAT when selling it inside the EU.


----------



## Drag0n

The Corda Mk lll may sound better though,which stinks cuz this MOVE looks so much nicer. He made this one with the 8610 to be more forgiving with street cans,and the chip in the corda mk lll has more detail.
 Im going for sound,,and if the cheaper and smaller one sounds better,then thats what ill get.
 Gonna wait for sound reviews. 
 Im also looking at the C&C XO , AE2, Hornet. But really my Zune is only a $250 unit,,so i wanted to spend no more then the same on an amp. 
 Also the Xin amps are supposed to sound good too. OMG,the choices!!!


----------



## Skylab

Very much looking forward to receiving my MOVE.


----------



## senny-ftw

_Very much looking forward to receiving my MOVE._

 Ditto! Hopefully late next week...

_Do you use your PC MkIII-USB with an AC adapter or just USB power? 
 I use 30 volts with mine and it sounds very good with HD 650._

 I haven't had a good look for a UK adaptor, so I've been using the battery, which seems to last forever! Since I also use it on the go, the MKIII's connector placement isn't convenient...


----------



## ElDanno

It appears the Corda Move is shipping now.

 Just received a note from Jan to say that my Corda Move is being shipped.


----------



## Firestarter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EnOYiN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My amp already has that power socket on the back since I made my own casing. I never got round to actually changing the place of the USB from the front to the back, but I wanted to for a while.

 Arg. I am not going to buy the Move. It sure does look better and has some better features, but I don't need it for now. For now..._

 

yuo know you want to...


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ElDanno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.Just received a note from Jan to say that my Corda Move is being shipped._

 

x2


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ElDanno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It appears the Corda Move is shipping now.

 Just received a note from Jan to say that my Corda Move is being shipped._

 

Yep, I woke up to find a similar note! Yay!


----------



## apnk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, I woke up to find a similar note! Yay!_

 

Now it's what, a 3 week wait?


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *senny-ftw;3040687.[I* 
_Do you use your PC MkIII-USB with an AC adapter or just USB power? 
 I use 30 volts with mine and it sounds very good with HD 650._

 I haven't had a good look for a UK adaptor, so I've been using the battery, which seems to last forever! Since I also use it on the go, the MKIII's connector placement isn't convenient...[/i]

 

I picked up a 24v regulated and it really shines over 9v or USB power. It is really worth the listen to hear the mkiii with the extra volts.


----------



## senny-ftw

I got the note this morning, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_I picked up a 24v regulated and it really shines over 9v or USB power. It is really worth the listen to hear the mkiii with the extra volts._

 I guessed it would... will have to find a decent supply here!


----------



## milkpowder

This is very nice indeed, so is the price
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just a question (quote from amp details):
_ Mean current uptake: 18 mA (high current mode)
 7 mA (low current mode)

 The unit runs from a single 9V battery and internally the supply voltage is used to create a pair of +4.5 and -4.5V powerlines (low current mode) or a pair of +9 and -9V powerlines (high current mode)._

 Surely +4.5 and -4.5V is high current mode and +9 and -9V is low current mode. P=IV if you see what I mean. Am I being a blimmin' idiot? *I think I'm just being a blimmin' idiot. Can someone explain this to me?*


----------



## klemchang

I got Jan's email too! Yaaaaahooooo....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I really hate to wait...


----------



## Skylab

Usually Jan's products have taken about 10 days to get to me here in Chicago.


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Usually Jan's products have taken about 10 days to get to me here in Chicago._

 

It took exactly 14 days to ship my Prehead to Michigan a few years ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 So 4 days from IL to MI...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway I am so excited now!


----------



## grenert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I picked up a 24v regulated and it really shines over 9v or USB power. It is really worth the listen to hear the mkiii with the extra volts._

 

The manual for the Porta Corda actually states "Generally, the higher the voltage the better the sound." So, Jan must agree.

 I use mine with a non-regulated 22V adapter (which actually measures around 18.5V), and it sounds great. I can't compare to the sound with 9V because I've never tried using a battery.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Usually Jan's products have taken about 10 days to get to me here in Chicago._

 

My Porta Corda took 21 days from Germany to the US East coast, I'm not sure what happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* 
_I picked up a 24v regulated and it really shines over 9v or USB power. It is really worth the listen to hear the mkiii with the extra volts_

 

YES! I urge any Porta Corda user to try a 24~30 volt DC power adapter. My amp with 30 volts delivers clean power to my 880,650, etc. Bass is clean and powerful into my Darth Beyers.


----------



## EnOYiN

I am using a 24V DC adapter and I think the SQ is better than driven by the USB port. 

 My amp took about 3-4 days. Jan shipped it before he actually got the money.


----------



## senny-ftw

Stop taunting me with darths!


----------



## apnk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Usually Jan's products have taken about 10 days to get to me here in Chicago._

 


 What! It was 3 weeks for me here in Idaho.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear Headfellows,

 The very first amps have been shipped today to their new owners.

 Just a warning for those who want to buy a powersupply before receiving the amp.

 The MOVE only accepts voltages upto 12 V !!! 

 The reason is, that it has an internal voltage doubler that creates a total voltage of 24 V inside.

 One should not use a 28V supply (as with the PORTA CORDA)!!

 Cheers

 Jan


----------



## senny-ftw

Thanks for the note.

http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?...12205&doy=17m6

 The JC93B 1.5A version - do the spects look OK?


----------



## MaloS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Surely +4.5 and -4.5V is high current mode and +9 and -9V is low current mode. P=IV if you see what I mean. Am I being a blimmin' idiot? *I think I'm just being a blimmin' idiot. Can someone explain this to me?*_

 

He did not say its constant power. V=IR. Increase in voltage forces increase in current. In high gain mode it eats more power (more voltage and current), but provides more gain... (tsk tsk xD)


----------



## senny-ftw

My Move arrived at work today... I only have my super.fi's here so can't really tell what it sounds like, but here are some first impressions otherwise.

 - My MacBook Pro doesn't complain that it's drawing too much power from the USB port like it does with the MKIII when you plug it in unpowered.

 - The Move is MUCH shorter than the MKIII. I am surprised how small it is!

 - The volume knob is considerably more pleasant to use than on the MKIII.

 - The build quality and finish is _excellent_!

 Congratulations Jan on shipping a great new product!


----------



## PeterDLai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *senny-ftw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Move arrived at work today... I only have my super.fi's here so can't really tell what it sounds like, but here are some first impressions otherwise.

 - My MacBook Pro doesn't complain that it's drawing too much power from the USB port like it does with the MKIII when you plug it in unpowered.

 - The Move is MUCH shorter than the MKIII. I am surprised how small it is!

 - The volume knob is considerably more pleasant to use than on the MKIII.

 - The build quality and finish is excellent!

 Congratulations Jan on shipping a great new product!_

 

Do keep us posted when you are finally able to hear the sonic qualities!


----------



## falang

This may be a silly question but is the dac portion of the _Move_ functional when you hook it up to a DAP? Or does the dac only kick in when it is usb powered?


----------



## senny-ftw

>This may be a silly question but is the dac portion of the Move functional when you hook it up to a DAP? Or does the dac only kick in when it is usb powered?

 There are two inputs - analogue (mini headphone jack) and USB. The latter is for connecting to your computer.


----------



## senny-ftw

I started to write up my impressions but I've decided I need more listening time first!

 Again, a brief feel: basically it's like the MKIII, but smoother, warmer, more bass. More forgiving to bad recordings. Female vocals rich and natural...

 I need to verify this, but it seems like the analogue input is _significantly_ better than on the MKIII.


----------



## Firestarter

sounds like the perfect match for my HD-595's ..


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *senny-ftw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Again, a brief feel: basically it's like the MKIII, but smoother, warmer, more bass. More forgiving to bad recordings. Female vocals rich and natural...
_

 

Looks impressive. Please keep us posted if any new findings. It seems Dr. Meier changed the sound signature of the new product family to warm-forgiving direction.

 Still waiting for mine to come and getting more and more impatient...


----------



## senny-ftw

>Still waiting for mine to come and getting more and more impatient..






 I'm a bit closer to Germany than you!


----------



## Socratez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Firestarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sounds like the perfect match for my HD-595's ..




_

 

x2


----------



## senny-ftw

_sounds like the perfect match for my HD-595's .._

 Yes, probably. I'm not a 595 fan, but I used to own some and can imagine it would complement them and hopefully help to provide a more natural (but strong) bass.


----------



## senny-ftw

Initially I noticed some muddiness, sometimes slightly poor PRaT and loss of clarity when I first got the amp. These were minor and I didn't think it was fair to mention till it's had some burn-in --- and after 10 hours I realise I was right; all these complaints are falling away and the amp reaches a new level.

 Against the MKIII, the Move has a slightly smoother, warmer sound with a more pronounced bass and low-mid. The nasty sharp highs I occasionally experience are gone (e.g. hi-hat / the guitar slapping on Jack Johnson - Banana Pancakes), which is a welcome change, allowing higher volumes without being blasted by symbols, hi-hat...

 Detail is still good, but a small amount is perhaps traded for smoothness and warmth. The smoother sound is more pleasing to the ear and makes the amp more forgiving to poor recordings or low-bitrate songs.

 As I mentioned before, I really like the way it handles vocals, especially female. They seem richer and more natural.

 Strangely, I find separation of instruments can sometimes be better on the MKIII, while the Move has better placement. Really weird!

 I'm not a fan of crossfeed but, with the Move, it's growing on me. The crossfeed seems considerably better on this vs the MKIII for some reason.

 I think the most impressive thing about the sound of the Move is how it manages to be warm, smooth AND detailed at the same time. I find some high-detail equipment unpleasant to use daily, but the Move produces a very listenable, full sound.

 Below I've pasted my prior comments on the device itself.

 - My MacBook Pro doesn't complain that it's drawing too much power from the USB port like it does with the MKIII when you plug it in unpowered.

 - The Move is MUCH shorter than the MKIII. I am surprised how small it is!

 - The volume knob is considerably more pleasant to use than on the MKIII.

 - The build quality and finish are excellent!


----------



## Skylab

Thanks for the impressions! I really look forward to getting mine....


----------



## senny-ftw

_an opamp does not a USB DAC/portable amp make_

 Indeed. And for an amp in a solid metal enclosure (no plastic used for the case at all except for battery compartment lid as far as I can see) it's not a bad price, but if you don't care about that, maybe this isn't for you. The MKIII is excellent - but to me even the case of the Move alone is worth $55 extra.


----------



## qscq

If music files are played from laptop, to use DAC you need to use USB. Then is the voltage 5V or can add more power to it?


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *senny-ftw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I'm not a fan of crossfeed but, with the Move, it's growing on me. The crossfeed seems considerably better on this vs the MKIII for some reason.
_

 

Could you please say more about what you mean by "better" crossfeed? Did you notice more bass in MOVE than mkIII in crossfeed mode? Jan said like Opera, crossfeed implanted in MOVE also has bass compensation. 

 Thanks for the initial review. I am really looking forward to mine.


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klemchang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the initial review. I am really looking forward to mine.




_

 

I got mine 15 min ago! I can't believe it took only 5 days for delivery to Michigan this time!

 Burning it in now. Will post my impression later.


----------



## itsborken

Ditto, got mine too and its burning in. Have to confess I'm listening to it continuously which is unusual; I normally listen a bit and leave it alone the rest of the day.


----------



## senny-ftw

_Could you please say more about what you mean by "better" crossfeed? Did you notice more bass in MOVE than mkIII in crossfeed mode? Jan said like Opera, crossfeed implanted in MOVE also has bass compensation._

 I find with the MKIII and also Total Bithead a huge reduction in power, impact and clarity when you turn crossfeed on. This is much less noticeable (if at all) on the Move.


----------



## senny-ftw

_If music files are played from laptop, to use DAC you need to use USB. Then is the voltage 5V or can add more power to it?_

 You have three options:

 1) USB power
 2) 9V battery
 3) Regulated 6-12V DC regulated power supply (mains)


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *senny-ftw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If music files are played from laptop, to use DAC you need to use USB. Then is the voltage 5V or can add more power to it?

 You have three options:

 1) USB power
 2) 9V battery
 3) Regulated 6-12V DC regulated power supply (mains)_

 

Actually four:
 1) 9V battery low current mode (4.5V nominal)
 2) USB power (5V nominal)
 3) 9V battery high current mode (9V nominal)
 4) 6-12V DC regulated power supply (mains) (6...12V nominal)

 Low current mode should be sufficient for headphones with an impedance of 60 ohms or lower. The amp will always automatically switch to the higher voltage power source. Note that this means that if the dac is connected and the amp is set on high current mode with a battery installed, the amp will not draw usb power but will run off the battery. Likewise when a power supply of less than 9V is connected and a battery is installed the amp will draw power from the battery. The amp runs automatically in high gain mode when an external power supply is connected. The amp can also be simultaneously run from usb power and amplify an analog sound source. The usb sound signal is automatically bypassed when an analog source is connected.


----------



## senny-ftw

_Actually four: 1) 9V battery low current mode (4.5V nominal)_

 Oh yes - good point!


----------



## qscq

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually four:
 1) 9V battery low current mode (4.5V nominal)
 2) USB power (5V nominal)
 3) 9V battery high current mode (9V nominal)
 4) 6-12V DC regulated power supply (mains) (6...12V nominal)

 Low current mode should be sufficient for headphones with an impedance of 60 ohms or lower. The amp will always automatically switch to the higher voltage power source. Note that this means that if the dac is connected and the amp is set on high current mode with a battery installed, the amp will not draw usb power but will run off the battery. Likewise when a power supply of less than 9V is connected and a battery is installed the amp will draw power from the battery. The amp runs automatically in high gain mode when an external power supply is connected. The amp can also be simultaneously run from usb power and amplify an analog sound source. The usb sound signal is automatically bypassed when an analog source is connected._

 

So it would be reasonable to use USB power if available? I wonder if IEMs like shure E500 would take advantage of 9V over 5V nominal current?


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qscq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I wonder if IEMs like shure E500 would take advantage of 9V over 5V nominal current?_

 

I doubt that you would hear any difference with IEMs between the 5 volt USB power and max. voltage. With my Porta Corda the 5 volt gets ramped up to 10 volts I believe and it has more than enough power for most headphones.

 Using the USB power is very convenient.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I doubt that you would hear any difference with IEMs between the 5 volt USB power and max. voltage. With my Porta Corda the 5 volt gets ramped up to 10 volts I believe and it has more than enough power for most headphones.

 Using the USB power is very convenient._

 

Low Impedance IEM's like the Shure E500 already have more than enough voltage in low current mode and with USB power. Adding more voltage at this point won't change the quality of the sound.

 The USB power handling of the Porta Corda and the Move are identical: +5V, -5V. This should be sufficient for headphones with an impedance of 120 Ohms or less.


----------



## nautikal

Does anyone know if the MkIII-USB is still available, its price, and how it compares to the Move?


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nautikal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know if the MkIII-USB is still available, its price, and how it compares to the Move?_

 

http://www.ttvj.com/index.php?main_p...roducts_id=675


----------



## nautikal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.ttvj.com/index.php?main_p...roducts_id=675_

 

That's quite overpriced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. They have the regular MKIII and even that is $230, which is way more expensive than if bought from Jan directly.


----------



## alias71

Klemchang, itsborken,
 I am waiting for your impressions on the Corda Move before deciding on buying it. Can you share your initial impressions with us?

 Thanks,
 Al


----------



## pigamble

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alias71* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Klemchang, itsborken,
 I am waiting for your impressions on the Corda Move before deciding on buying it. Can you share your initial impressions with us?_

 

I second that. Thanks!


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alias71* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Klemchang, itsborken,
 I am waiting for your impressions on the Corda Move before deciding on buying it. Can you share your initial impressions with us?

 Thanks,
 Al_

 

Basically my impression is similar to senny-ftw's. Up to date my MOVE has about 40-50 hours burn-in, and the sound is still improving. Here are some "initial" impressions:

 - I listen mostly to classical music and a little bit jazz. 

 - Two headphones are used: AKG K501 and Sennheiser HD650. The amp is set to low current mode and will automatically change to high current mode when powered by an external PS. The source is a Micromega Stage 3.

 - Sonically warm and smooth (Bruckner 7 conducted by Klemperer, EMI); very liquidous and musical (Heifetz plays violin showpieces, RCA). I think the sound signature of MOVE is somewhat different from the Prehead mk1 (LM6171 version), which is more cold/analytical sounding, and hence more transparent. I felt a touch of background color (Kempff plays Schubert, DG), but just a SLIGHT touch. It's like differences in seeing things through air and water.

 - Very detailed for a portable amp. I could easily feel the effect from piano pedals; different degrees of vibrato from a violin; and microdynamic differences from percussions. 

 - Good sound stage for a full orchestra (double or triple wind scale), though not as wide/deep as the Prehead. I am particularly surprised that the instrument placement is held still during orchestra tutti. However, for chamber music the sound stage is about right.

 - I like Jans crossfeed, and that's why I stick to it. With bass compensation circuit implanted the power never got lost in crossfeed mode. However, I'd like to test it with a mono recording- to see if the bass increases in crossfeed mode...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 - As other Meier products, it's very power sensitive. Details/Weight can be lost when power by a lower voltage. I powered it by a 10 VDC regulated PS (however it provided 15 VDC...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; fortunately I checked it with my multimeter in time...), and the sound was way more fuller than powered by USB or a 9V battery at low current mode. I was especially impressed by the reproduction of piano sound- very weighty and authoritative.

 - So far it mates K501 better than HD650. It sound a little muddy from the Senns, but this improved as the amp got burned-in more and more. 

 Please be reminded: mine is only 40-50 hours, and the sound keeps improving. If you ask me how I think about it for now, I'd say I am very satisfied and glad with my "move."


----------



## der_yeti

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *senny-ftw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If music files are played from laptop, to use DAC you need to use USB. Then is the voltage 5V or can add more power to it?

 You have three options:

 1) USB power
 2) 9V battery
 3) Regulated 6-12V DC regulated power supply (mains)_

 

Jan told me that if connected to USB using the DAC and additionally powered by high power, even 9V, the higher power source will feed the output stages and only the DAC will be powered by the 5V USB voltage. The voltage has a overall doubling circuit no matter what is connected. Therefore the max. input voltage is limited to 12V (x2 = 24V max. internal voltage).

 I'm using mine listening to my computer only connected via USB and with an Senn HD650/Cardas or connected to my iMod powered only with a 9V rechargeable with the Senn or my E500. I noticed an improvement by the 9V. I'll also try the 12V power supply, but I don't have one available right now.

 My Move has now a little bit more than 100 hours. Improvements are getting smaller but still noticeable. Compared to a Porta Corda MkIII the Move has clearly more impact and bass performance. I'm quite familiar with the sound of the AD8620 with my Pimeta and I got what I expected and liked with this opamp.

 There is a similar listening experience for me like klemchang already reported. You'll get a well resolved sound with great dynamics. It is a kind of warm and laid back instead of being bright and analytical. I like it very much!

 A surprising thing for me was the crossfeed which I never liked at my Porta Corda, but I very much enjoy it now with the Move.

 For the first impressions I would say the Move is comparable with the signature of the Hornet, but it doesn't reach Ray's amp right now. Let's see what will happen when there will be some more burn in on it. The distance isn't too far I think.

 If had two whishes free the first would be a charging option and the second an on/off-switch to keep the volume setting, but are really high level complains. Overall I'm very happy with my Move.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *der_yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 A surprising thing for me was the crossfeed which I never liked at my Porta Corda, but I very much enjoy it now with the Move.
_

 

How does the crossfeed on the Move differ from the PC MkIII ?-thanks


----------



## Skylab

My guess is that the Move compensates for the slight loss in bass that crossfeed introduces, whereas the PCIII did not. The Opera was the first Meier amp where he started doing this, but I bet all his amps will going forward.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My guess is that the Move compensates for the slight loss in bass that crossfeed introduces, whereas the PCIII did not. The Opera was the first Meier amp where he started doing this, but I bet all his amps will going forward._

 

Thanks. So, I guess this bass boosted crossfeed in similar to how the HeadRoom crossfeed works with my Micro Amp. I'm wondering at what frequency the bass is centered at with the Move crossfeed. With my Micro, the bass boost that accompanies the crossfeed is nice for my 880 but muddies the HD 650. 

 I use the crossfeed on my Porta Corda 90% of the time and I don't find bass to be lacking compared to crossfeed turned off.

 I'm more curious about the Move than ever before.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klemchang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 The amp is set to low current mode and will automatically change to high current mode when powered by an external PS. 

 - As other Meier products, it's very power sensitive. Details/Weight can be lost when power by a lower voltage. I powered it by a 10 VDC regulated PS (however it provided 15 VDC...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; fortunately I checked it with my multimeter in time...), and the sound was way more fuller than powered by USB or a 9V battery at low current mode. I was especially impressed by the reproduction of piano sound- very weighty and authoritative.

 - So far it mates K501 better than HD650. It sound a little muddy from the Senns, but this improved as the amp got burned-in more and more. 
_

 

This makes sense because you're running the amp on low current mode. The Senns need at least 8V to sound their best. The AKG's already have enough voltage with USB Power. Try listening on high current mode and give us a report on your findings.


----------



## der_yeti

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does the crossfeed on the Move differ from the PC MkIII ?-thanks_

 

Although that I didn't have the impression that bass was lacking with the crossfeed of the Porta Corda but I found it "uncomfortable". Sorry that I can't explain it better than that. This feeling went away with the Move. Maybe it is the bass compensation that makes it slightly better. There is of course still a difference between with and without crossfeed, but to me it's a matter of taste. I also can listen for hours without crossfeed.

 An hour ago I plugged a 12V power supply additionally to the USB connection and there is a quite big imrovement in resolution. Seems like the high frequencies were extended. Bass is now slightly more controlled and "faster", but as deep as before.


----------



## Skylab

My MOVE is in the house! Cold out of the box I think it sounds EXCELLENT. It's also built like an absolute tank - only the Larocco PRII is better built IMO. Here it is under my iPod/iTank:


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My MOVE is in the house! Cold out of the box I think it sounds EXCELLENT. It's also built like an absolute tank - only the Larocco PRII is better built IMO. 
_

 

*...resistance...getting...weaker ...must be strong. *


----------



## pigamble

Skylab,
 please post your *first impressions* ASAP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially how it compares to Meier's PCIII, since you had the privilege to listen to both, and since you have a history of great portable amp reviews.
 Thanks!


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My MOVE is in the house! Cold out of the box I think it sounds EXCELLENT. It's also built like an absolute tank - only the Larocco PRII is better built IMO. _

 

Congrats Skylab on getting your MOVE! I agree MOVE is built like a tank indeed. Jan must have made a great effort for this compact design: DC power and USB-in in the back (and hence PCB layout), the knob, the battery housing...etc. What a marvelous achievement!

 Team happy MOVE...


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pigamble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skylab,
 please post your *first impressions* ASAP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially how it compares to Meier's PCIII, since you had the privilege to listen to both, and since you have a history of great portable amp reviews.
 Thanks!_

 

Initial impressions are very positive. Nicely detailed, POWERFUL deep bass, clean and slightly warm mids. Still strikes me as being a very transparent amp, as all Meier amps have. Only a few hours break in, but I think it's terrific so far.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alias71* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Klemchang, itsborken,
 I am waiting for your impressions on the Corda Move before deciding on buying it. Can you share your initial impressions with us?_

 

Well, I have ~90 hours burn-in on the Move now. I listened an hour here or there during the time so the Move is pretty much a new experience to me. My work rig is an iPod 80GB lossless -> silver dragon LOD -> Move or MkIII -> Ultrasone proline 750. Both ran on USB power as the local RatShack was out of 12v regulated PS.

 I started off with my standard demo tracks but the amps were close to identical. This is unusual as I normally find some differences with these tracks. Spent the rest of the day poking around various genres (Rock, Reggae, Jazz, Classical, Electronic) A/Bing with the same results. Seeing as I really liked the MkIII clarity and neutrality before, I think that's a good thing. 

 It wasn't until I got home and hooked up the HD650s (silver dragon too) that I noticed some minor differences. The 650s wider soundstage and more laid back signature help out. Dave Brubeck Time Out "Take Five" was a little sharper/clearer on the MkIII as was David Gilmore David Gilmore "There's No Way out of Here". Not a lot, but noticable, YMMV. I switched to Denon D2000 and the Proline 750s on the same tracks and the amps are pretty much indistinguishable again.

 At this point I'm listened out and will dig back in tomorrow when the ears are fresh. I did not try the USB or crossover AB yet; that will come after I get more familiar with the Move's sonics.

 Bottom line is the Move is pretty close to an equivalent replacement for the MkIII at this time sound-wise (depending on the HP). The Move's smaller, sturdier aluminum case, easier access to DC power inputs, and a longer battery life are a definite improvement over the MkIII.


----------



## pigamble

Thanks guys! (I just made a reservation, yay!)


----------



## iancraig10

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I have ~90 hours burn-in on the Move now. I listened an hour here or there during the time so the Move is pretty much a new experience to me. 

 Bottom line is the Move is pretty close to an equivalent replacement for the MkIII at this time sound-wise (depending on the HP). The Move's smaller, sturdier aluminum case, easier access to DC power inputs, and a longer battery life are a definite improvement over the MkIII._

 

Did you notice any specific changes in sound during burn in? I've just received one and tried it with the Senn 650 and 600 and I too find the sound more 'lower end driven' than the PCM III. I powered it with 12V and there seems to be a lot of 'bass slam' in comparison.

 The battery compartment fitting is a bit worrying since I had two occasions when the battery wasn't connecting properly and the door wasn't pushing hard enough. However, most use for me will be with a power supply so it isn't an issue.

 I'm just curious whether it will change a great deal over the next few weeks and the bass will start to recede so that it becomes more like the PCM III. 

 I think that the mid range of the PCM III is stunning and gives an amazing amount of clarity and maybe that's where the Move has a more noticeable difference. Less mid-range detail, unless that bass recedes with time and allows more of the mid sound through.

 I've only listened for a few hours so far and I feel very positive about its sound; especially since it uses an op amp that we have seen in other amps, but this one seems to have a lot more in the bass area than the others in direct comparison.

 Ian


----------



## shaun_yu

Anyone with the new Move can comment on how well it drives the MS1? Was looking at a new amp to pair with this headphone. In fact I have one reserved for me but was hoping for more reviews before deciding to take the dive
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. By the way, I have also set my eyes on the new headphonia amp which looks quite good (features-wise). However both are so new and reviews are far and few between.

 Shaun


----------



## AudioBully

like shaun_yu, I would like some comments about how the Move fares together with the MS1.


----------



## PbR

Wish I could!

 But my only HP is the MS1, got about 8 weeks ago, and my only amp is the Move, got only today!!!


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iancraig10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you notice any specific changes in sound during burn in?_

 

The answer is really I can't say. I was finishing off the burn of the D2000s at the same time and most of the burn in was pink noise. When I did listen to music an hour here or there, it was on new cans I wasn't that familiar with. Sorry.

  Quote:


 The battery compartment fitting is a bit worrying since I had two occasions when the battery wasn't connecting properly and the door wasn't pushing hard enough. 
 

Yeah, I had that issue out of the gate so I 'fixed' it with that aluminum plate they provided. I rarely listen to battery (PS like you eventually or USB).

  Quote:


 I'm just curious whether it will change a great deal over the next few weeks and the bass will start to recede so that it becomes more like the PCM III. 
 

I didn't notice the bass receding, but from what others have attributed to Jan I don't see the mids tightening up too much either. We'll see in another hundred hours or so.


----------



## klemchang

I use a Grado SR-125 at work with MOVE, and I can say the sound is quite improved- more airy and better defined than directly from my laptop or Sandisk m230. (Bill Evans- Portrait in Jazz; When Ben Webster meets Oscar Peterson)


----------



## alias71

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...
 It wasn't until I got home and hooked up the HD650s (silver dragon too) that I noticed some minor differences. The 650s wider soundstage and more laid back signature help out. Dave Brubeck Time Out "Take Five" was a little sharper/clearer on the MkIII as was David Gilmore David Gilmore "There's No Way out of Here". Not a lot, but noticable, YMMV. I switched to Denon D2000 and the Proline 750s on the same tracks and the amps are pretty much indistinguishable again.
_

 

Itsborken,
 thanks for your observations.

 I have only a Sennheiser HD 600 and therefore the synergy with this headphone is very important to me. I noted that the Proline and Denon headphones have a low impedance (40 and 25) compared to the Sennheiser (300). Is it possible that you did not use the right power with it?


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alias71* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Itsborken,
 thanks for your observations.

 I have only a Sennheiser HD 600 and therefore the synergy with this headphone is very important to me. I noted that the Proline and Denon headphones have a low impedance (40 and 25) compared to the Sennheiser (300). Is it possible that you did not use the right power with it?_

 

Anything is possible; part of it could have been trying to concentrate on it at work and being interrupted/irritated that it wasn't going well. I was also doing my best to match the volumes by ear vs. using a SPL and a cardboard rig to set them the same. Little differences in volume can have a big effect on the impact to the ears, brightness, etc.

 I did a quick check just now of setting the volumes equal with the senns @ 70dB and replayed the same tunes. There's a little more bass/drum thump on the Move, a little more midrange clarity on the MkIII on the alto sax. So, I don't think I was that far off the mark from what I was hearing. The clarity could just require a little more break in time.

 I'm not going to listen during the day and try it again tonight with the other phones.


----------



## alias71

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anything is possible; part of it could have been trying to concentrate on it at work and being interrupted/irritated that it wasn't going well. I was also doing my best to match the volumes by ear vs. using a SPL and a cardboard rig to set them the same. Little differences in volume can have a big effect on the impact to the ears, brightness, etc.

 I did a quick check just now of setting the volumes equal with the senns @ 70dB and replayed the same tunes. There's a little more bass/drum thump on the Move, a little more midrange clarity on the MkIII on the alto sax. So, I don't think I was that far off the mark from what I was hearing. The clarity could just require a little more break in time.

 I'm not going to listen during the day and try it again tonight with the other phones._

 

I was thinking more about USB power vs. battery vs. power supply. I am not an expert, but USB power or battery maybe OK for low impedance headphones and not OK for higher impedance headphones like the HD 650.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alias71* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was thinking more about USB power vs. battery vs. power supply. I am not an expert, but USB power or battery maybe OK for low impedance headphones and not OK for higher impedance headphones like the HD 650._

 

That's certainly true and I was still running off of USB vs battery. I have to turn the pot up to get equivalent output from the HD650s. If I could just get my hands on a regulated 12v quickly...


----------



## slattikarma

How does the size and weight of the Move compare with other amps such as the Tomohawk, Hornet or Headphonia?


----------



## Skylab

Bigger than the Tomahawk and Hornet. A little bigger than amps in a standard hammond case like the GV, Spirit, or XP.


----------



## alias71

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's certainly true and I was still running off of USB vs battery. I have to turn the pot up to get equivalent output from the HD650s. If I could just get my hands on a regulated 12v quickly..._

 

I need to buy that too. Any suggestion on a good regulated 12v power supply to buy in US?


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alias71* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I need to buy that too. Any suggestion on a good regulated 12v power supply to buy in US?_

 

Radio Shack lists 4 regulated that supply up to 12 volts. There are 300, 800 & 1,000 mA versions.

http://www.radioshack.com/family/ind...032056.2032136


----------



## senny-ftw

_The battery compartment fitting is a bit worrying since I had two occasions when the battery wasn't connecting properly and the door wasn't pushing hard enough._

 Me too. I threw a battery away before I realised. The foam pads wear out quickly - they get flattened in a week or so...I guess the connectors (pushing from the other end) will loosen up and this will make it better?


----------



## senny-ftw

_Anyone with the new Move can comment on how well it drives the MS1?_

 Here's a paste of a comment I made in another thread:

 I've just had an interesting time with the MS1. While the Move works well with 650s, the Porta Corda MKIII-USB seems to be much better for the MS1. Sounds more synthetic on the Move...

 IMO the MKIII-USB is excellent for MS1s... not convinced the Move is a good match. Seems too 'closed in', not enough clarity, less impact - strange!

 Edit: most of this was fixed by changing the gain setting to 'low'.


----------



## alias71

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *senny-ftw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone with the new Move can comment on how well it drives the MS1?
 ...
 While the Move works well with 650s, ..._

 

Senny-ftw,
 what do you use to power your Move?


----------



## senny-ftw

9V battery... (Duracell Ultra M3).

 Thinking about it - maybe reducing the gain will make MS-1 performance better. I'll try this in a min.


----------



## senny-ftw

Yes - it does. I should have thought of this earlier - the Move has a gain setting which should be set to 'low' for low impedance headphones such as these. MS1s are a lot better at this setting - much closer to MKIII.


----------



## senny-ftw

Here's a bit of trivia: The PCB is marked 'Porta Corda IV 2006'


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *senny-ftw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_9V battery... (Duracell Ultra M3).

 Thinking about it - maybe reducing the gain will make MS-1 performance better. I'll try this in a min._

 

Skylab's probably laughing his *** off at us noobs attempting to put the Move through its paces. Skylab, please get yours burned in so the real professional can take over.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll mess with the gain on the Ultrasone/Denon tonight too. Good catch!


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skylab's probably laughing his *** off at us noobs attempting to put the Move through its paces. Skylab, please get yours burned in so the real professional can take over.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll mess with the gain on the Ultrasone/Denon tonight too. Good catch!_

 

X2


----------



## Asr

Is anyone using this unit as a USB DAC? I'm contemplating replacing my Bithead with one of these. It's hard to find DAC/amps that can be powered solely off USB.


----------



## Skylab

You guys are doing great! I also lowered the gain of the amp, sounds better to me this way. Still, all my reviews have been based on amps with 100 hours of burn in. I have a ways to go. Killed the first battery after just 10 hours - but I am not sure it was a full battery. Tomorrow I will continue the burn in with a rechargeable. I don't seem to have a suitable power supply (I need to go to Radio shack and get the right kind of tip...)


----------



## nautikal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You guys are doing great! I also lowered the gain of the amp, sounds better to me this way. Still, all my reviews have been based on amps with 100 hours of burn in. I have a ways to go. Killed the first battery after just 10 hours - but I am not sure it was a full battery. Tomorrow I will continue the burn in with a rechargeable. I don't seem to have a suitable power supply (I need to go to Radio shack and get the right kind of tip...)_

 

Skylab,
 Please let us know what power supply you get and what tip.
 Thanks


----------



## saint.panda

Is this is just a PC MKIII with a nicer case or is the amp/dac section improved as well? I really like the fact that it can be powered by USB.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is anyone using this unit as a USB DAC? I'm contemplating replacing my Bithead with one of these. It's hard to find DAC/amps that can be powered solely off USB._

 

Yeah, I burned it in off the USB DAC via iTunes. Get a couple of pink/white noise mp3s into a playset, set it to loop forever and walk away. Even listened to some tunes here and there over the usb. Music sounded fine to me at the time. 

 Haven't done any real critical listening to the usb yet vs mkiii usb 'cause its such a pain to switch usb audio devices in windows.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saint.panda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is this is just a PC MKIII with a nicer case or is the amp/dac section improved as well? I really like the fact that it can be powered by USB._

 

They use different opamps. Based on the case size, I'd assume the PCB is somewhat smaller. Someone said the crossfeed has changed. I feeling in this case of MkIII vs Move different may be better for some people, not better for others. If you wanted a little more bass out of your amp, Move might be just the ticket.

 The MkIII can be powered by USB only too.


----------



## klemchang

http://support.radioshack.com/suppor.../pwrgde-2H.htm

 It seems they don't carry 1.3 mm ID/3.8 mm OD cord plugs... Will the 1.3/3.4 one fit?


----------



## saint.panda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They use different opamps. Based on the case size, I'd assume the PCB is somewhat smaller. Someone said the crossfeed has changed. I feeling in this case of MkIII vs Move different may be better for some people, not better for others. If you wanted a little more bass out of your amp, Move might be just the ticket.

 The MkIII can be powered by USB only too._

 

Excellent, thanks.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alias71* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Senny-ftw,
 what do you use to power your Move?_

 

I found a 12vdc regulated 500mA wall wart at Jameco Electronics (nobody laugh). Unfortunately it means reterminating the barrel plug with a 1.3mm connector (minor solder job). Don't care for adjustable PS, with my luck I'd tap the voltage/polarity sliders and blow up the amp. If Dr. Meier recommends a regulated PS I'm not one to argue. 

 I *think* the parts are:
 Jameco#162996 PS regulated, linear
 Jameco#71192 plug

 PLEASE don't order from this unless you look at the parts descriptions online vs. Jan's Move manual and know what you are doing. I may have ordered the wrong parts and don't want you to pay for my mistake too. In any event, they should arrive around the end of the week/weekend and I'll let you know if it works or not.


----------



## nickknutson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is anyone using this unit as a USB DAC? I'm contemplating replacing my Bithead with one of these. It's hard to find DAC/amps that can be powered solely off USB._

 

I am also interested in this.

 Info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sum1

I am also interested in the sound quality of this amp's DAC. Was looking at total bithead and now it seems like this one is a better option.


----------



## iancraig10

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is anyone using this unit as a USB DAC? I'm contemplating replacing my Bithead with one of these. It's hard to find DAC/amps that can be powered solely off USB._

 

I'm using it via USB and it is a great improvement on the soundcard. Much more weight and presence. It drives Senn HD650 with ease.

 The great thing about the power is that if you have no battery, it automatically takes power from the USB (5V). If you have a battery inserted, it uses 9V (automatically) and if you use a power supply, it uses that instead so the potential for headroom is far better.

 Ian


----------



## ManAtWork

My MOVE just arrived today, it sounds great. The aluminum case is built robust since it doesn't have any scratch or damage when it dropped from my desk from about 3 ft height with the iPod (no carpet on the ground). I used a 12V adapter, initially I noticed that the treble is very open, detail and natural, the mid is detail and warm, the bass is in good quality and deep. One more finding similar as Corda Opera, the background seems very quiet and clean especially when listening unplugged music. Very impressive. Let me see how is the improvement after run-in.


----------



## nautikal

How long did it take you guys for your Move to arrive?


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *senny-ftw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes - it does. I should have thought of this earlier - the Move has a gain setting which should be set to 'low' for low impedance headphones such as these. MS1s are a lot better at this setting - much closer to MKIII._

 

That turned out to be my issue with the proline 750/D2000s too. They are sounding a lot better now. Thanks for the root cause analysis


----------



## PbR

Should the gain be set to low for the MS1 irrespective of the power used - USB, 9v, 12v?


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nautikal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How long did it take you guys for your Move to arrive?_

 

Less than 10 days mostly.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ManAtWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My MOVE just arrived today, it sounds great. The aluminum case is built robust since it doesn't have any scratch or damage when it dropped from my desk from about 3 ft height with the iPod (no carpet on the ground). I used a 12V adapter, initially I noticed that the treble is very open, detail and natural, the mid is detail and warm, the bass is in good quality and deep. One more finding similar as Corda Opera, the background seems very quiet and clean especially when listening unplugged music. Very impressive. Let me see how is the improvement after run-in._

 

Glad you are happy with it. I think Bob Marley would approve of the bass.


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Glad you are happy with it. I think Bob Marley would approve of the bass._

 

It seems the MOVE can synergy with the UM-2 very well, better than the E500.

 Remark later: the sound with E500 becomes excellent which is airy and open in treble, further deep in bass; after 40 hours burn-in. At this stage, E500 sounds better than UM2 slightly.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PbR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Should the gain be set to low for the MS1 irrespective of the power used - USB, 9v, 12v?_

 

The amp automatically switches to high current mode with an external power source.


----------



## sum1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iancraig10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm using it via USB and it is a great improvement on the soundcard. Much more weight and presence. It drives Senn HD650 with ease.

 The great thing about the power is that if you have no battery, it automatically takes power from the USB (5V). If you have a battery inserted, it uses 9V (automatically) and if you use a power supply, it uses that instead so the potential for headroom is far better.

 Ian_

 

Thanks for the info on the DAC iancraig10. Hmm.. this products looks very tempting for me. Did anyone here ever try this with A900 or other Audio Technica's phone?


----------



## PbR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The amp automatically switches to high gain mode with an external power source._

 

Thanks, does the amp come with default set to low or high?


----------



## itsborken

Default is high. Loosen the two hex screws (with the included hex tool) and change two jumpers switches to low. The jumper positions are even clearly labeled on the PCB.

 There is also a low current/high current jumper--low current lengthens battery life.


----------



## nanoblaze01

any impressions with MS2 or anything similar?


----------



## iancraig10

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nautikal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How long did it take you guys for your Move to arrive?_

 

Jan's speed was amazing. I ordered on a Friday and it arrived Monday morning in the UK. I couldn't believe the speed!!

 Ian


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Default is high. Loosen the two hex screws (with the included hex tool) and change two jumpers switches to low. The jumper positions are even clearly labeled on the PCB.

 There is also a low current/high current jumper--low current lengthens battery life._

 

It seems the default current is set on low, isn't it?


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iancraig10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jan's speed was amazing. I ordered on a Friday and it arrived Monday morning in the UK. I couldn't believe the speed!!

 Ian_

 

Some credit to post service.  But Jan's service is really none to complaint, he insists to have direct communication with customers. He even likes to tell you the design philosophy, technologies implemented.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ManAtWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It seems the default current is set on low, isn't it?_

 

Default is high current mode.


----------



## CliffP

Would this amp synergise well with Grado RS-1s?


----------



## klemchang

Yesterday I went to Radioshack to find a cord plug for my MOVE. Their H adaptaplug (1.3/3.4 mm ID/OD) fit the MOVE well. The adaptaplug is free of charge if you buy a Radioshack AC-to-DC wall wart.

 One more reminder: if possible measure the voltage output from your 12 VDC wall wart before connecting it. I tried all my 12VDC wall warts (5~6 pieces, all come with phones/routers...) and all of them provided more than 12VDC, from 13 VDC to 15 VDC. I also checked the voltage of a Radioshack 12 VDC wall wart in store and it had 13 VDC. I double checked this with Jan, and Jan said that _ideally_ 13 V is safe for MOVE, but *do not* go beyond it. 

 Hope this helps.


----------



## senny-ftw

_Should the gain be set to low for the MS1 irrespective of the power used - USB, 9v, 12v?_

 Gain should be set to low, yes. Contrary to earlier posts, gain does NOT get set to high when an external PSU is used.

 There are two settings you can alter via jumper - gain and current.

 Gain: default high. Should be set to low for low-impedance phones such as Grado, Alessandro. This tunes the amp for a particular type of headphone.

 Current: default high. Current automatically switches to high when external PSU is plugged in. When on battery, low current improves battery life, while high current gives better sound quality.


----------



## bludo

I have a quick question.

 For a HD 650, Corda Move or E-MU - 0404 USB ? 

 Both at the same price range.

 Thanks


----------



## Skylab

The MOVE, in high-current (but low gain) mode, is giving me about 15 hours continuous use from a 280 MAH 9V rechargeable. Not too bad...


----------



## sum1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klemchang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yesterday I went to Radioshack to find a cord plug for my MOVE. Their H adaptaplug (1.3/3.4 mm ID/OD) fit the MOVE well. The adaptaplug is free of charge if you buy a Radioshack AC-to-DC wall wart.

 One more reminder: if possible measure the voltage output from your 12 VDC wall wart before connecting it. I tried all my 12VDC wall warts (5~6 pieces, all come with phones/routers...) and all of them provided more than 12VDC, from 13 VDC to 15 VDC. I also checked the voltage of a Radioshack 12 VDC wall wart in store and it had 13 VDC. I double checked this with Jan, and Jan said that ideally 13 V is safe for MOVE, but *do not* go beyond it. 

 Hope this helps._

 

Oh wow i didnt know that. I guess for a new person like me should probably use 9 v adapter just in case those 12v adapter push out more than 13v.


----------



## nautikal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bludo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a quick question.

 For a HD 650, Corda Move or E-MU - 0404 USB ? 

 Both at the same price range.

 Thanks_

 

I chose the Move because the amplifier is better, it has more features (crossfeed to name one), and it is portable.


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sum1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh wow i didnt know that. I guess for a new person like me should probably use 9 v adapter just in case those 12v adapter push out more than 13v._

 

If you are sure your PS provides 12 VDC I'd suggest you stay with that 12 VDC PS. Generally speaking the higher voltage the better sound, but this also depends on which can you use. Anyway I'm sure you will be happy even with 9 V as long as your can is not a power eater....


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found a 12vdc linear regulated 500mA wall wart at Jameco Electronics. It requires reterminating the barrel plug with a 1.3mm connector (minor solder job). 

 the parts are:
 162996 TRANS,WALL,REG,12VDC/500mA,F2 1 x 13.14 71192 PLUG,DC,PWR,FEM,1.3mmX3.5m 1 x .95

 add tax + s/h 

 The PS measured 12.004vdc so it works fine for the Move. The plug fits perfectly._

 

Recap of earlier posting with costs.


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The PS and plug came it, soldered it up and tested it. The PS was real clean at 12.004vdc so it should work for this application. The plug fits perfectly._

 

Great! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Skylab

What are other people seeing w/r/t battery life in high current mode?


----------



## itsborken

Haven't touched battery life yet. been powering it via USB and now 12VDC external. I'll see if I get a chance this weekend to empty a 9v .


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My MOVE is in the house! ... Here it is under my iPod/iTank:_

 

Skylab, a bit off topic but what are you using to band the yotank and move together? The velcro straps I'm using aren't cutting it. Thx.


----------



## Skylab

Just cheap o-rings I got at the hardware store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They work great.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just cheap o-rings I got at the hardware store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They work great._

 

Thanks, they look like they would.


----------



## ElDanno

Received my Move yesterday. Shipping took 10 days to Australia.

 It looks great, feels solid and it sounds good too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For those in AU interested in a power adaptor for it, there is a suitable multi-voltage adaptor with the right size plug at DSE (Model M9927).


----------



## PbR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *senny-ftw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Should the gain be set to low for the MS1 irrespective of the power used - USB, 9v, 12v?

 Gain should be set to low, yes. Contrary to earlier posts, gain does NOT get set to high when an external PSU is used._

 

Thanks for the clarification. I am now on low-gain, with vol. at 11 instead of previous 9. Better control on the volume, IMO


----------



## sum1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ElDanno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Received my Move yesterday. Shipping took 10 days to Australia.

 It looks great, feels solid and it sounds good too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For those in AU interested in a power adaptor for it, there is a suitable multi-voltage adaptor with the right size plug at DSE (Model M9927)._

 

Hey thanks for the info ElDanno i'm thinking of getting it to Aus as well. Sorry if this is out of the subject but did you have any problem with the customs for this item??


----------



## onedigit

Hello all, I’m late consulting this thread but I’ve ordered my Move yesterday and I wonder if anyone could comment on the suitability of the Move with the K701’s.

 I asked Jan what is the output power of the Move because I can’t seem to find this info on the Meier site. Jan simply told me there is plenty. And don’t worry. 

 If anyone has listened to the 701’s with the Move I would like t hear your thoughts.

 Does anyone know the output power of the Move?

 Thanks,
 OD


----------



## ManAtWork

The output of Move is really like what Jan's said, plenty of them. At default in low gain mode it can even drive my BeyerDynamic DT880 250 ohm very great by turn the volume to about 1/3 level. I am not surprised it can easily to drive those 600 ohm cans as well.


----------



## jamato8

I am sure he knows and to say plenty is odd. I can understand why you would want to know what the power out is and it is not unreasonable to ask. The amp looks very interesting and it is nice to have one with a dac built in. I wish someone would come out with one that also had an optical in as it is so easy to implement and works great with portable CD players that have optical.


----------



## Iced

Maybe its not the place to ask but as some questions 
 were asked before about adapters in this thread. I have a switchable adapter hanging around but I don't know if its regulated or not. Are all the adapters with switchable output regulated? The answer may help people who are in search of an adapter for their corda moves.

 Thank you


----------



## jamato8

By switchable do you mean from 110 to 220 AC or in voltage out? In either case no you can not assume that they are regulated and many are not. The voltage may state for expample, 7.5 volts, but if unregulated it depends upon the load as to where it really settles as it could pull down to 7.5 or it could stay at 12 volts or some other number depending upon the current demand of the component. Normally a regulated supply will state that it is regulated but all you have to do is use a volt meter and check the voltage out to determine if it is regulated or not while plugged into the wall but not into the device would be used for.


----------



## Iced

By switchable I mean switchable voltage out starting from 3 to 12v.


----------



## senny-ftw

That doesn't reveal much...

 See if you can find a model number / manufacturer and do a google search. If it's regulated, the product description would say so.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wish someone would come out with one that also had an optical in as it is so easy to implement and works great with portable CD players that have optical._

 

x2. Indeed.


----------



## onedigit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am sure he knows and to say plenty is odd. I can understand why you would want to know what the power out is and it is not unreasonable to ask. The amp looks very interesting and it is nice to have one with a dac built in. I wish someone would come out with one that also had an optical in as it is so easy to implement and works great with portable CD players that have optical._

 

Before I get into trouble I’d better quote what exactly Jan said instead of paraphrasing. This statement did put me at ease but I was just looking for some anecdotal information.

 Waiting is the hardest part of buying new toys. It’s like being in an upscale restaurant starving and waiting for your order to arrive, you can only watch and imagine as the entrées waft past your nose and eyes …


 “Please don't worry. The MOVE is able to drive the K701 to very unhealthy levels!

 Cheers

 Jan”


----------



## itsborken

Pardon the poor quality, but here's the move next to a porta corda mkIII usb












 The Move has a USB cable attached to the back, whereas the mkiii usb has the usb connection in the front.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I have a switchable adapter hanging around but I don't know if its regulated or not. Are all the adapters with switchable output regulated? The answer may help people who are in search of an adapter for their corda moves._

 

Somebody previously noted that their 'switchable' (and non switchable) power supplies were putting out over 13vdc. That would be non-regulated behavior for a 12vdc PS.

 The way you are using 'switchable' is not how power supplies are normally described (adjustable might be better). From Wikipedia... 

 Power supplies are generally linear or switch-mode. Linear power supplies use linear regulators which vary output via diodes (constant output), where as switch-mode PS incorporates a switching regulator — an internal control circuit that switches power transistors (such as MOSFETs) rapidly on and off in order to stabilize the output voltage or current. Switching regulators are used as replacements for the linear regulators when higher efficiency, smaller size or lighter weight are required. They are, however,more complicated and their switching currents can cause noise problems if not carefully suppressed. 

 Since adding noise to a circuit runs counter to what we want for audiophile applications, we favor a linear power supply over a switch-mode power supply.

 Power supplies are also lsted as regulated or non-regulated: The regulation of power supplies is done by incorporating circuitry to tightly control the output voltage and/or current of the power supply to a specific value. The specific value is closely maintained despite variations in the load presented to the power supply's output, or any reasonable voltage variation at the power supply's input. This kind of regulation is commonly categorised as a Stabilized power supply.

 So, we would want to pick a Regulated power supply as Jan says there is not a lot of extra tolerance built into the circuit if the power supply is sloppy with its output. Also, I believe Jan has a circuit to double the voltage, so that cuts down on the efffective tolerance too.

 For the Move, try to get a Linear Regulated power supply for $15 and forget about the nagging feeling you'll have about burning up your Move. If it doesn't say Regulated or Stabilized in its description, it probably isn't so keep looking...


----------



## Iced

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you for your reply._

 

np, wikipedia did the heavy lifting.


----------



## ElDanno

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *onedigit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If anyone has listened to the 701’s with the Move I would like t hear your thoughts._

 

It can drive them very loud and sound very good to these ears. They are quite loud at 11 o'clock on the volume pot. Mine is using the default high-gain, high-current config.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ElDanno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It can drive them very loud and sound very good to these ears. They are quite loud at 11 o'clock on the volume pot. Mine is using the default high-gain, high-current config._

 

With the low impedance of the K701's, you could try a low-gain, high-current configuration to see if it sounds better.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *onedigit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Does anyone know the output power of the Move?_

 

The specs say that the amp provides "maximum" amplification of +4dB in low gain mode and +17dB in high gain mode. It is not clear under what conditions this maximum applies; whether it is the absolute maximum capability of the amp, the maximum available amplification under the default battery configuration, or if it is the minimum maximum achievable under the most current-limited conditions. Power output figures are only meaningful when these conditions are specified.

 However, let's assume that the amp can provide +17dB to the AKG K701's. They have a sensitivity of 105dB SPL/mW and with a +17db increase in amplification, you could theoretically achieve 122dB. Quite unhealthy indeed; this is above the threshold of pain! Considering that Jan's non-portable amps are typically specified as providing a maximum amplification of +10dB, it would appear that available power in this case is probably not the decisive factor. One can rather be focused on sound quality as well of course on issues of size, battery-life, features, etc. as appropriate to a portable amplifier.


----------



## Honus

Does anyone know when Jan will be offering the "Move" without DAC - Hopefully at a lower price point?


----------



## jcx

Looks like you don’t have the power/sensitivity/gain thing quite right there, +4 and +17 dB gain refers to how much the input V is amplified by ( ~ 1.6x and 7x )
 the max output spl is determined by source V (desktop cdp 2 Vrms, iPod 1 Vrms typ, some AAA pwr daps may be 0.5 Vrms or even less) times gain setting and headphone Ohms&Sensitivity and the power supply V option and output limitations of the amp

 The Move does complicate things a little with the power options
 It appears from the Mier site and comments here that Jan is using a switchable splitter/doubler power supply circuit internally

 This means the amp can be running from +/- 2.5 V to +/-12 V internal supplies depending on the “current” setting and power source

 The AD8610 op amp is used, and I assume without a output buffer which Jan specifically mentions when used in his other products and does not claim in the Move description/specs

 We can work from the AD8610 data sheet and the Move specs to get an idea of the Move capabilities

 The AD8610 data sheet specs Iout as +/30 mA +/-5 V supplies, +/-45 mA +/-13V supplies, with the minimum supply V speced at +/-5 V

 A few other limitations can be gleaned from the data sheet:

 the Iq vs Vsupply plot suggests that the AD8610 actually biases up at ~ +/- 3.5 V supply – but the supply current is changing too steeply around +/-2.5 V for me to think the AD8610 would operate well at the low current setting of the Move operating from USB power

 another helpful plot is the dropout V vs load current plot, with the AD8610 output dropping 1 V at 10 mA , >3 V at 100 mA load with +/-13 V supplies

 now the datasheet numbers can be compared against headphone load/sensitivity numbers, I believe the AKG K701 is a popular “difficult” load, requiring more current than Grados for the same spl at higher V too:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jcx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how about anyone else here doing some numbers when this sort of question arises?

 K701 62 Ohms, 105 dB/V

 I consider being able to reach 120 dB SPL before clipping the amp to be "adequate"

 this gives 5.6 Vrms, 90 mArms which needs another factor of 1.414 for peak values

 128 mApk is a lot of current for a headphone, +/- 8Vpk isn't coming from a single 9V powered "CMOY"

 SS - only recent surface mount op amp will do this alone, look for AD8397 or TPA6120

 buffered op amp types with BFU634 or the HA series monolithics and most discrete buffer or all discrete ss amps should be able to do this with enough supply V (some single ended Class A discrete ss designs may not be biased heavily enough though )

 Tubes are rather more hard pressed, transformers could do this if sized appropriatly but decent transformers add ~ $100 to the parts cost so you won't be seeing them in sub $500 amps

 OTL tube amps would need to be biased at > 250mA and most would require parallel output tubes to reach this current level (there are a very few "monster" tubes like 6S33S which could do the job in singles)

 you could get by with an amp not able to cleanly drive the K701 to to 120 dB if your musical taste runs to todays low dynamic range over-compressed crap_

 

the Move’s “high current” doubled supply V helps but the AD8610 output current capability isn’t up to the task of driving K701 to 120 dB spl

 the +/-45 mA spec gives ~30 mArms
 30 mArms * 62 Ohms = 1.86Vrms
 20 * log10(1.86) = +5.4 dB re 1V
 105 dB/V + 5.4 dB = 109.4 dB max spl

 from AKG K701 driven by AD8610 at datasheet speced max output current

 it is possible that the Move can be a little louder with added op amp distortion short of outright clipping, but the 65 mA short circuit current spec suggests only 3 dB more spl could be expected before hard clipping (the plotted Iout vs dropout V does go to 100 mA but this cannot be relied on in production)

 ~110 dB spl is reasonable headroom, especially in a portable, just not enough to push into high end desktop territory when driving current hungry K701

 The Move might have enough V swing to get to its current limit with the K701 when used with a 9.6 V 8 cell battery in “low current” mode, but certainly with any 9V battery in ”high current” mode


 for Senn Hd600/650 the story is somewhat better, in this case the supply V minus the 1-2 V dropout limits the power into the 300 Ohm cans

 with external 12 V supply and “high current” mode the Move/AD8610 should swing +/-10 V (= 7 Vrms) into 300 Ohms

 (7^2) / 300 = 163 mWrms
 10 * log10(163mW/1mW) = +22 dB re 1 mW

 98 dB/mW + 22 = 120 dB spl

 from HD600/650 driven with Move in “high current” mode, 12 V external supply

 with battery power “high current” mode is the only real option with 300 Ohms cans and max battery Voltage will directly impact headroom, I would guess –2 to –4 dB vs the 120 dB spl with 9.6 or 8.4 V “9V” batteries vs 12 V external supply


 I'm sure someone will object to 120 dB as a goal for heaphone peak spl but you really should read up on Dynamic Headroom:
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jcx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_actually I'm not using dangerous listening levels - really carefully read the Headwize "Preventing Hearing Damage When Listening With Headphones" article
http://headwize.com/articles/hearing_art.htm

 the average level I was using as an example was ~ 90 dB - perhaps I should have said "more than comfortably loud" - but way less than live club levels and quite safe at the hour or so I might devote to a critical listening session - not as background music

 the +100 dB peaks were <10% of the set’s running time as the brass punched out the theme, the percussion must have been pushing the instantaneous peaks ( for only milliseconds ) 10dB higher

 the OSHA exposure limits allow 90 dB for 8 hr/day, 2 hr for 100 dB

 Osha isn't the final word on hearing safety but I'm staying at least 4x below their daily exposure time limit for any level - and not freeing up the time for a critical listening session every day...

 ..."The numbers" can't tell you what will sound good but the very basics of how loud can this amplifier get with this headphone without clipping (and how loud it needs to get to reproduce music) shouldn't be dismissed/ignored if you really want to get serious about the more subtle issues everyone here seems to feel so important_


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Honus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know when Jan will be offering the "Move" without DAC - Hopefully at a lower price point?_

 

What I heard from Jan, there is a smaller portable amp without USB DAC and will be released about several months later. However, you still can consider the Porta Corda with cheaper price.


----------



## ogewo

itsborken: thank you for those PCIII + Move pictures. Any chance at getting a few more?

 Also, would you be able to compare the USB DAC functionality and quality between the two.


----------



## onedigit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ElDanno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It can drive them very loud and sound very good to these ears. They are quite loud at 11 o'clock on the volume pot. Mine is using the default high-gain, high-current config._

 

Thanks ElDanno koto-in and jcx for your replys. It sounds like I’ll be ok with the Move and my new 701’s. But jcx unfortunately I’m unable to understand a lot of what you are saying. I’m not sure where you come down on the issue. Are you saying the Move is under powered? Could you boil it down a little for me?

 ElDanno did you try them with the low-gain, high-current configuration? What do you think? Where does your volume pot end up?

 Thanks again…
 OD


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ogewo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_itsborken: thank you for those PCIII + Move pictures. Any chance at getting a few more?

 Also, would you be able to compare the USB DAC functionality and quality between the two._

 

Sure I'll get that done once I finish exhausting a 9v battery for Skylab. I'm at 33 hours now so it shouldn't be too much longer as the docs say 40 hours at high current.


----------



## jcx

I'm sure most listening can be cleanly accomodated by the ~110 dB spl that the Move should be able to push the K701 to in battery or external 12 V reg supply and "high current" mode " 

 only if you "rock out" at +90 dB average levels with very dynamic recordings is there a chance of infrequent clipping

 with any recording that has been squashed by the "loudness war" you shouldn't be able to stand the average volume that would result in clipping


----------



## onedigit

Thank you jcx, I don't intend to push the envelope so I’ll be ok.


----------



## nautikal

Who is using the crossfeed? I've never used it before and in my opinion I don't really like it. In rare cases it makes the song easier to listen to (ie Billie Jean... in terms of the swoosh swoosh in the right ear throughout the song). However, it seems to reduce the soundstage and transparency and I'm not using it by default. What is everyone else doing?


----------



## Skylab

I am using it in general. I like Meier's implementation of crossfeed.


----------



## klemchang

Skylab, I noticed that you have Corda Opera, HA-2 SE and MOVE. Could you please tell us the sonic similarity/difference among these three? Does MOVE sound more like Opera than HA-2 SE? I have a Prehead mk1 and I found that the sound signature of MOVE is very different from that of Prehead. 

 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Skylab

The MOVE sounds most like the Opera. It isn't nearly as good, of course, but it's more in that sonic signature than any of the other Meier amps. It's much warmer than a Prehead/HA-2.


----------



## sum1

Skylab, it seems like on your sig you have a fubar II DAC. Any chance you can compare the DAC quality of move to the fubar


----------



## Skylab

I can, but it will be a little while before I can get to it. Lots of stuff on the plate for the small amount of time I can devote to gear reviewing


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The MOVE sounds most like the Opera. It isn't nearly as good, of course, but it's more in that sonic signature than any of the other Meier amps. It's much warmer than a Prehead/HA-2._

 

Thanks for the explanation. It comewhat confirmed my hypothesis: Jan slightly tweaked the sound signature of his new family of products. At first I was surprised about MOVE's sound signature compared to my Prehead, and now I think I probably like the "new Meier sound" better. 

 Does anyone have a AD8610 version of Prehead and also a MOVE? I am really curious if it sounds similar to MOVE than my LM6171 Prehead.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What are other people seeing w/r/t battery life in high current mode?_

 


 I have 39 hours off a standard Duracell Coppertop 9V running it in 5-11 hour stretches w/breaks for recharging the iPod. That matches up with the docs. Wondered how Jan would show low battery life, the power LED just gets dim. No clipping yet--maybe there's a little life left in it.


----------



## Skylab

Excellent, thanks. My first battery must not have been brand new (took it out of the battery drawer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## senny-ftw

_I am using it in general. I like Meier's implementation of crossfeed._

 Hm I'm warming to crossfeed. I still think it sucks on the MKIII-USB, but the Move crossfeed is much better. My recommendation to fellow crossfeed-haters is to try forgetting about the initial shock of 'closing' the soundstage and leave it on for an hour or so. I'm now finding results similar to "what it says on the tin" - e.g. better placement of instruments and easier to listen to.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ogewo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also, would you be able to compare the USB DAC functionality and quality between the two._

 

I can't really separate the USB DAC from the amplifier, but listening to both with D2000 on low gain, it pretty much mimics whats been stated before. There's no great flaw or gotcha in either unit sonic footprint and the output is pretty similar. Bass is more developed in the Move but the music is a little more fluid with a touch less detail. The MkIII is a little less bassy but separation is a touch better along with clarity (I guess they go hand in hand). 

 As far as whitenoise loudness goes, cranked up all the way on USB power it measured 92db Move vs 93dB MkIII. Both are loud enough to trash your hearing and end your head-fi affliction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Going to switch them over to high gain now and compare USB on the HD650s.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The MOVE sounds most like the Opera._

 

You are dead on, the Move is a lot closer to the Opera than the MkIII. Not that the MkIII is shabby; it really works well the HD650s/silver dragons.


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klemchang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the explanation. It comewhat confirmed my hypothesis: Jan slightly tweaked the sound signature of his new family of products. At first I was surprised about MOVE's sound signature compared to my Prehead, and now I think I probably like the "new Meier sound" better. _

 

Yes, the new Meier's sound is clear and gorgeous, which only usually find in premium audiophile products. Can't imagine we can enjoy it with just less than US$2000. The new Meier sound likes the warmth edition of Mark Levinson amp exactly.


----------



## Caution

The move sounds like a really nice amp, it would be interesting to see how a burnt in move competes against the Tomahawk or Hornet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (anyone up for a review? )


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Caution* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The move sounds like a really nice amp, it would be interesting to see how a burnt in move competes against the Tomahawk or Hornet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (anyone up for a review? )_

 

Skylab has his hands on a Move, is burning it in, and it will soon be added to his excellent analysis of 20 or so portable amps (both the Tomahawk and Hornet are in there). 

 If you haven't reviewed it yet, you should; it's a great read.


----------



## rhy

any of you III-usb owners that have or will be getting a move plan on selling your III's? i'm interested in buying one.


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skylab has his hands on a Move, is burning it in, and it will soon be added to his excellent analysis of 20 or so portable amps (both the Tomahawk and Hornet are in there). _

 

Yup! I am really looking forward to Skylab's review.


----------



## Caution

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skylab has his hands on a Move, is burning it in, and it will soon be added to his excellent analysis of 20 or so portable amps (both the Tomahawk and Hornet are in there). 

 If you haven't reviewed it yet, you should; it's a great read._

 

sweet!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait for the review


----------



## Skylab

Soon, I promise


----------



## nautikal

Can anyone comment on the difference with using a 12v external supply (as opposed to usb/battery).


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nautikal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone comment on the difference with using a 12v external supply (as opposed to usb/battery)._

 

You get a litle more power into the amp (18v from a doubled 9v or 24v from the 12v external) and the power gives the amp a little more boost to do its work. It should allow you to hit a fixed dB level with a little less turn of a volume knob, so a little less distortion at that setting theoretically. 

 Then there's the normal don't throw away batteries, save the environment, transformer more cost effective than batteries, or more frequent recharges on rechargable batteries, etc. benefits. If you are going to use one at a desk (at work or home if its your home amp too) I think it's the way to go.


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *parrot5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought you can supply 28V IF it's REGULATED? and half of that if it's not a regulated power supply?_

 

There is a voltage doubler circuit implanted in the MOVE so if you use a 28V PS it will go up to 56V.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klemchang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is a voltage doubler circuit implanted in the MOVE so if you use a 28V PS it will go up to 56V._

 

NOOOOOOO If you tried that you will throw away $235 by trashing your new Move!

 Move can only handle a 12vdc regulated power supply! You will trash your Move if you use something higher. The components cannot handle doubling the voltage. Its all in the manual.

 The previous amp Porta Corda MkIII didn't have the voltage doubler so the circuits could handle 28vdc regulated.

 EDIT sorry kemchang, I see you got to this already.


----------



## Lamprologus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ManAtWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, the new Meier's sound is clear and gorgeous, which only usually find in premium audiophile products. Can't imagine we can enjoy it with just less than US$2000. The new Meier sound likes the warmth edition of Mark Levinson amp exactly._

 

Same sound sig like Mark Levinson amps? If that's so, I don't need to wait for the Cantate. If the Move is close to the Opera, that settles it for me coz' I really need to save some money right now.


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_NOOOOOOO If you tried that you will throw away $235 by trashing your new Move!

 Move can only handle a 12vdc regulated power supply! You will trash your Move if you use something higher. The components cannot handle doubling the voltage. Its all in the manual.

 The previous amp Porta Corda MkIII didn't have the voltage doubler so the circuits could handle 28vdc regulated.

 EDIT sorry kemchang, I see you got to this already._

 

No problem PAL! It's a good reminder for all new "_*MOVERS*_" !!!


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lamprologus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Same sound sig like Mark Levinson amps? If that's so, I don't need to wait for the Cantate. If the Move is close to the Opera, that settles it for me coz' I really need to save some money right now._

 

The statement just to describe the sonic signature, but there are differences between models. It doesn't mean the sound quality is same as ML, only Meier's product sounds like ML and have ML's characteristics. The feeling is significant when you hear the Corda Opera at first time with Beyer's. While Corda Move is difference, you may not feel it when using IEM, but will notice this sonic signature when plug a big Beyer's can.


----------



## jellybones

how would the DAC in the move compare to say the EMU0404 PCI's DAC? better? worse? 

 my setup is in my signature..just looking around for different options.


----------



## senny-ftw

_Can anyone comment on the difference with using a 12v external supply (as opposed to usb/battery)._

 I just got one today and am running at 12V on 650s. Seems to be a big improvement in clarity, bit more enthusiastic PRaT-wise with more impact. Pretty much what you expect by cranking up the voltage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Personally I don't find USB power to be sufficient for 650s and batteries are a pain for desktop use, since there is no on-board charging circuitry. The external supply makes life easier


----------



## nautikal

The battery turns off when powered by USB right? So there wouldn't be any improvement in sound quality if I put in a battery while using the USB?


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nautikal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The battery turns off when powered by USB right?_

 

Only when set to low current mode. The amp automatically chooses the higher voltage supply.

 In high current mode, the amp will run off the 9V battery instead of 5V usb power.


----------



## nautikal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Only when set to low current mode. The amp automatically chooses the higher voltage supply.

 In high current mode, the amp will run off the 9V battery instead of 5V usb power._

 

Oh okay that's good. It's set to high current and high gain default right?


----------



## senny-ftw

_Oh okay that's good. It's set to high current and high gain default right?_

 Yup. The power's amazingly simple to operate - completely seamless transition between power options available - for example, you can change your battery while connected to USB (high current mode) and it'll switch from battery to USB to new battery without stopping playback. Then plug your external supply in and it'll switch to that. Unplug the supply, back to battery... you get the idea


----------



## nautikal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *senny-ftw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh okay that's good. It's set to high current and high gain default right?

 Yup. The power's amazingly simple to operate - completely seamless transition between power options available - for example, you can change your battery while connected to USB (high current mode) and it'll switch from battery to USB to new battery without stopping playback. Then plug your external supply in and it'll switch to that. Unplug the supply, back to battery... you get the idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yea I just put a battery in and I had to turn the volume down a bit. It also sounds clearer and more succinct with the battery.


----------



## senny-ftw

_Yea I just put a battery in and I had to turn the volume down a bit. It also sounds clearer and more succinct with the battery._

 Yep - you'll get a similar leap with 12V supply.


----------



## rwest1389

Well after reading all 11 pages of this thread, I cannot resist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is exactly what I've been looking for to replace my soundcard and drive my sr-225s. So to order, you email meier-audio@t-online.de correct?


----------



## senny-ftw

Indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-on...howtoorder.htm


----------



## rwest1389

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *senny-ftw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-on...howtoorder.htm_

 

ah thank you. order is placed, now the waiting begins...
 I read through this whole thread but I couldn't really find any good things about crossfeed. It seems to reduce soundstage, but I read that it is well done in the MOVE and is worth it. What does crossfeed help with?


----------



## trose49

Other than the dac which is a sweet option sonicly where does it fall in your list?

 How does the sound differ from the hornet?


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwest1389* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ah thank you. order is placed, now the waiting begins...
 I read through this whole thread but I couldn't really find any good things about crossfeed. It seems to reduce soundstage, but I read that it is well done in the MOVE and is worth it. What does crossfeed help with?_

 

I think try it yourself when you have it arrived, don't just listen. At least there are people turn on this feature any time, and some of them feedback the crossfeed is implemented well in MOVE.


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwest1389* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ah thank you. order is placed, now the waiting begins...
 I read through this whole thread but I couldn't really find any good things about crossfeed. It seems to reduce soundstage, but I read that it is well done in the MOVE and is worth it. What does crossfeed help with?_

 

You can check the explanation of crossfeed from Jan's website. To use it or not is heavily dependent on the recordings. Some recordings have the instruments recorded in separate channels, and crossfeed is mostly good for this case. My belief is, if you don't like it, don't use it.

http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-on.../crossfeed.htm


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *senny-ftw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yea I just put a battery in and I had to turn the volume down a bit. It also sounds clearer and more succinct with the battery.

 Yep - you'll get a similar leap with 12V supply._

 

...depending on the impedance of the cans. The amp may be current-limited with low impedance cans and no more power will be available despite an increase in voltage.

 Senny-ftw - you have MS1's. Could you comment on the perceivable difference in gain with them under various voltage settings?


----------



## senny-ftw

koto-in - that would require me to take 650s off my head! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll try in a min


----------



## onedigit

Is anyone having trouble opening the Move manual? I’ve tried this on several machines and Word cannot open it? Jan said it may have something to do with gif files but Word seems to be able to handle gifs ok on my machine? 

http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-on...ebedienung.doc

 Cheers,
 OD


----------



## Iced

open it with wordpad


----------



## onedigit

I bought this power supply today (NU40-2120300-11). It is a switching power supply and I was told that it would be the same as a regulated power supply. I had to change the connector at the end to the smaller one specified. Can anyone comment on this before I use it? I’ve asked for Jan’s input as well.

http://soldertoolsdepot.com/Category...Y_16308_PS.asp
 OD


----------



## onedigit

Wordpad works but I'm missing a whole lot I think. There's alot of ascii characters.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *onedigit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought this power supply today (NU40-2120300-11). It is a switching power supply and I was told that it would be the same as a regulated power supply. I had to change the connector at the end to the smaller one specified. Can anyone comment on this before I use it? I’ve asked for Jan’s input as well.

http://soldertoolsdepot.com/Category...Y_16308_PS.asp
 OD_

 

Any EEs around that know enough about these circuits to say if they can handle 3A?

 Do you have a decent multimeter to test if it's output is really close to 12v? If it's not hanging around 12.050 or somewhere around that its probably not regulated. If its 13+vdc you are pushing your luck using it. Also, its a good idea to confirm that the inside pole is still + and the sheath is -.


----------



## onedigit

Thanks itsborken, I’ll have to borrow a multimeter I guess and check that out. If this works it seems to be a pretty inexpensive solution. I will pass on my findings when my Move gets to me.
 OD


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *onedigit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks itsborken, I’ll have to borrow a multimeter I guess and check that out._

 

Best of luck with it.


----------



## rwest1389

Yeah when someone is able to verify a cheap, working power supply solution, like at radioshack, please let us know, I'll be looking for one. Thanks


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwest1389* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah when someone is able to verify a cheap, working power supply solution, like at radioshack, please let us know, I'll be looking for one. Thanks_

 

The one I got from Jameco works fine and is regulated, linear 12vdc 500ma. It ran $13.14 and another .95 for the correct sized barrel plug (+tax+s/h). Parts number are in an earlier post in this thread.


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *onedigit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is anyone having trouble opening the Move manual? I’ve tried this on several machines and Word cannot open it? Jan said it may have something to do with gif files but Word seems to be able to handle gifs ok on my machine? _

 

A hard copy is come with the package, with detail description.


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any EEs around that know enough about these circuits to say if they can handle 3A?

 Do you have a decent multimeter to test if it's output is really close to 12v? If it's not hanging around 12.050 or somewhere around that its probably not regulated. If its 13+vdc you are pushing your luck using it. Also, its a good idea to confirm that the inside pole is still + and the sheath is -._

 

Don't worry, in generally the designer should have some reservation in case for any problem. I have tried to drive it up to 15VDC for hours and still no problem. Surely if possible, don't follow me because you will have your own risk to damage this device.


----------



## onedigit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ManAtWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A hard copy is come with the package, with detail description._

 

No doubt, but I will eventually lose the hard copy as I always do. I much prefer electronic documentation if possible for several reasons. I wish it were available in pdf.

 Nothing to do but whine while I wait for my Move…

 OD


----------



## tuatara

Just received my Move yesterday, have to commend the excellent service from Meier Audio and the very prompt replies to my enquiries.

 Just giving it a few hours burn in now but quite happy with the quick listen with ATH-EW9s and W5000s using battery power. Currently running the E-Sound Signature through it.

 Now quite tempted to maybe try something a bit further up the line like the Opera.


----------



## Thurston Moore

Does the current capacity of the power supply effect the performance of the MOVE as long as you have one that handles more than 50 mA (as recommended in the user manual of the MOVE)? I have found power supplies that handles far more...everything from 500 mA up to 5,0 A at 12V. Does it matter? Are the ones being able to handle a higher current making the MOVE perform better?


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thurston Moore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the current capacity of the power supply effect the performance of the MOVE as long as you have one that handles more than 50 mA (as recommended in the user manual of the MOVE)? I have found power supplies that handles far more...everything from 500 mA up to 5,0 A at 12V. Does it matter? Are the ones being able to handle a higher current making the MOVE perform better?_

 

The maximum current output is determined by the op-amp, in this case 45mA. The amp will draw only as much current as it can utilize regardless of the amount of current available. The specs say that the mean uptake in low current mode is 7mA and in high current mode 18mA.


----------



## onedigit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The one I got from Jameco works fine and is regulated, linear 12vdc 500ma. It ran $13.14 and another .95 for the correct sized barrel plug (+tax+s/h). Parts number are in an earlier post in this thread._

 

Itsborken, I decided to order up the same power supply and connector as you did. It’s pretty cheap insurance I guess and since it’s working for you I have more confidence. I did notice that the OD of the barrel plug is a little shy of Jan’s spec of 3.8mm. Any comment there? 

 I’ve been reading some scary things about switching power supplies being noisy and I’m still waiting for Jan’s comments. He probably is relaxing in the backyard as I am right now. Anyway, I’ll be able to A-B the two power sources which may be of some benefit to the team. That is if my unsophisticated ears could possibly discern any difference. I also ordered up a nifty multi meter to boot.

 OD


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thurston Moore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I have found power supplies that handles far more...everything from 500 mA up to 5,0 A at 12V. Does it matter? Are the ones being able to handle a higher current making the MOVE perform better?_

 

I think of car battery amperages, etc. and wonder along the lines of too much a a good thing... I'm running 500mA and it seems to work fine. Watts = Volts * Amperage and we don't need a lot of watts to drive headphones. 

 I hooked up my Move to an adjustable ratshack/belkin 3-12vdc 500ma PS and it had a lot of static out of the right side. Disconnected it real quick and measured the voltage with a fluke. It was putting out 18.5v on the 12v setting yikes. Put the money into a good quality power supply as saving $5 to burn out a $235 move doesn't seem smart.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now quite tempted to maybe try something a bit further up the line like the Opera._

 

I did the same thing after getting my porta corda mkiii usb--the quality/clarity was excellent and I had to see what the change to the balanced ground would do. I was not disappointed in the least with the Opera.

 You may want to wait until the Cantata (sp) comes out sometime in July to see if there's a major design difference between that and the Opera.


----------



## ataraxia

I ordered it yesterday; I hate you guys, and love you all for the same reason.


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did the same thing after getting my porta corda mkiii usb--the quality/clarity was excellent and I had to see what the change to the balanced ground would do. I was not disappointed in the least with the Opera.

 You may want to wait until the Cantata (sp) comes out sometime in July to see if there's a major design difference between that and the Opera._

 

The Yamamoto was going to be my last amp, but this is Headfi and things change.
 The Move and the W5000s sound pretty good, much more bass than I expected and I keep telling myself I need a good ss amp.
 Yes I'll be watching the Cantata release with much interest.


----------



## klemchang

I am thinking about the same thing. I thought Prehead might be my last headphone amp, but, you know, the MOVE really changed something. I really like this _New Meier Sound_ and now I think the Opera is on my list. Still thinking a way to convince my wife the Opera is truly indispensable...


----------



## tosehee

Sorry if this sounds stupid. I am totally new to this, and I am trying to buy the AC adapter for MOVE.

 Is this the right one to buy?

http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...entPage=family


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tosehee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry if this sounds stupid. I am totally new to this, and I am trying to buy the AC adapter for MOVE.

 Is this the right one to buy?

http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...entPage=family_

 


 It says it is regulated so I guess its voltage is 12v when its set to 12v. Price seems high. Did you get it already and do you have access to a multimeter to check its output?

 This radio shack adapter is similar at $18 but includes 1 adaptaplug vs the 7 you are paying extra for. 
http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...entPage=search


----------



## tosehee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It says it is regulated so I guess its voltage is 12v when its set to 12v. Price seems high. Did you get it already and do you have access to a multimeter to check its output?_

 

No.

 I haven't bought it yet. I am trying to figure out what I should order.

 I also went to jameco (based on your previous thread), and found this.

http://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/sto...oductId=162996

 Is this the right one to order? I am not a solderer, so I'd like to buy one that I can just use right off.


----------



## sum1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just giving it a few hours burn in now but quite happy with the quick listen with ATH-EW9s and W5000s using battery power. Currently running the E-Sound Signature through it._

 

Hey tuatara i'm just wondering if the move made a significant difference for your AT Headphones. I am currently looking to improve my source for the A900 and this seems like a good DAC/AMP combo but i'm just worried that the A900 wont benefit from the amp since AT's are usually low impedance and it is probably better to spend my money on something with a better DAC and an cheapo amps.


----------



## klemchang

I'd like to suggest before buying a ratshack PS, measure its output V first. I tried one 12V "regulated" PS in a Ratshack store and it gave 13.5V. Actually it's a good idea to test all these wall wart before using it. I have one PS came with a NAD PPA-1 phono amp. It is marked 15V regulated but has a 24V output...


----------



## tuatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sum1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey tuatara i'm just wondering if the move made a significant difference for your AT Headphones. I am currently looking to improve my source for the A900 and this seems like a good DAC/AMP combo but i'm just worried that the A900 wont benefit from the amp since AT's are usually low impedance and it is probably better to spend my money on something with a better DAC and an cheapo amps._

 


 It's not bad with the ATs, not as good as the Yamamoto or Mapletree but you wouldn't expect it too be.
 With about 20hrs on it to my ears it sounds better with the W5000s than the AD2000. As I said earlier quite a suprising amount of bass depth with the W5000, not as sharp and precise as my tube amps.
 For what I wanted it for, ie portable in home amp, its great. I could imagine it making a nice little work amp as well. I haven't tried the USB/DAC as I dont listen to music via the computer at this stage but much better than just using the headphone out on the i-pod.
 I'm using a 12V regulated output at the moment but cant say I've noticed a huge difference between that and a 9V battery. A nice black background with the battery power, the ATs being pretty sensitive to any hum.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ManAtWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't worry, in generally the designer should have some reservation in case for any problem. I have tried to drive it up to 15VDC for hours and still no problem. Surely if possible, don't follow me because you will have your own risk to damage this device.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The mkiii was rated for 28v and I believe someone had it up to 30v. My concern with the voltage doubler is 18.5v x 2, or 37v. Jan might build some slack into the design but I wouldn't risk mine or anyone elses Move on a guess. I guess when somebody cooks one we'll know what too much is.

 *EDIT* not a concern with the voltage doubler, its a great idea and improves sound quality at low volumes. Concern being eating the slack at 2x rate.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tosehee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am not a solderer, so I'd like to buy one that I can just use right off._

 

Yeah, that jameco supply requires soldering so it won't work for you. Sorry about that; these power plugs are pretty small.


----------



## tosehee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, that jameco supply requires soldering so it won't work for you. Sorry about that; these power plugs are pretty small._

 

is radioshack one also require soldering?


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tosehee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is radioshack one also require soldering?_

 

I think those adaptaplugs are snap-ons. I've never used them but it appears they are the replacement for those monstrosities with all the different connector types hanging off the cable (my 18.5v adventure was one of those types)


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tosehee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is radioshack one also require soldering?_

 

RadioShack's adaptor H works well though its OD is slightly smaller (3.4 mm instead of 3.8mm.) No soldering is required for connecting to their PS. You can get it for free if you buy a PS together. Like I mentioned in previous posts, before you buy a PS from Ratshack you might want to check its voltage output in store first.


----------



## tosehee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klemchang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_RadioShack's adaptor H works well though its OD is slightly smaller (3.4 mm instead of 3.8mm.) No soldering is required for connecting to their PS. You can get it for free if you buy a PS together. Like I mentioned in previous posts, before you buy a PS from Ratshack you might want to check its voltage output in store first._

 

What's OD?
 Also, what's Adapterplug H? I found adapterplug L, but not H.

 So, in addition to buying this, what do I need to buy in order to hook up MOVE using AC?

http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...ab=accessories


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tosehee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's OD?
 Also, what's Adapterplug H? I found adapterplug L, but not H.

 So, in addition to buying this, what do I need to buy in order to hook up MOVE using AC?

http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...ab=accessories_

 

OD is outer diameter. 

 The cord plug which fits is this one:
http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...entPage=search

 The cord plug is free of charge if you buy a Radioshack PS together.


----------



## tosehee

thanks.


----------



## Kahuna

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PeterDLai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Straight from the website: 

 €175,- / $235,- outside EC_

 

Which of the 2 prices above would be my cost? (I live in the U.S.)


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kahuna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which of the 2 prices above would be my cost? (I live in the U.S.)_

 

$235. Welcome to the club!


----------



## Kahuna

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klemchang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_$235. Welcome to the club!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

I can see were I could over draft the checking acct. real quick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Thinkin' about pulling the trigger on a new set of cans, and amp...)


----------



## jinxplayer

I'm looking to pull the trigger on the Move also. Im just starting my audiophile existance, and this is going to be my first amp. I just reciently picked up an ipod video, 80g, and put rock box on it last night.

 Im planning on picking up an ALO cotton dock and i have a pair of koss porgagepro's coming also. I was going to get a pair of SR80's but ive heard so much about the Koss, i figured i can just spend 40 bucks now on a decient set of cans and get a great amp.

 Anyone have any ideas or comments for me before i make the purchase? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks
 Jinx


----------



## Lowfront

wow Its been awhile since I have been on headfi

 Come and see this

 Looks like I'm making a purchase VERY soon.


 The big question for me 

 Has anyone got this working with linux - ubuntu specifically


----------



## itsborken

Regarding the Amperage question for external power on the Move, per Dr. Meier:

  Quote:


 There really is no maximum current for the supply.

 However, supplies that are able to deliver very high current
 normally do not regular very well when only very low currents
 are drawn.

 My suggestion is to use something between 100 and 500 mA.


----------



## noseallinit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The amp looks very interesting and it is nice to have one with a dac built in. I wish someone would come out with one that also had an optical in as it is so easy to implement and works great with portable CD players that have optical._

 

the soon to be released HeadRoom MicroAmp Portable w/ a built in DAC option that will support USB, Optical and Coaxial. price is a bit steeper than the Corda Move but it's something that I think I am willing to pay. 

 anyone have a comparison of the Corda Move to the current MicroAmp?


----------



## Lowfront

So guys 

 CORDA MOVE vs. PORTA CORDA MkIII

 Is the move worth the $75 difference?


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lowfront* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So guys 

 CORDA MOVE vs. PORTA CORDA MkIII

 Is the move worth the $75 difference?_

 

It's really a $10 difference if you compare the pricing of the USB versions (not available anymore on a MkIII). I think it is but the MkIII was no slouch either.


----------



## Lowfront

OOOOO sorry but that didn't realize it didn't have usb.

 Makes sense now

 Think I'm gonna pull the trigger tomorrow on this. Sold my aria due to money issues and think this will be a decent jump back into the game.


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinxplayer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm looking to pull the trigger on the Move also. Im just starting my audiophile existance, and this is going to be my first amp. I just reciently picked up an ipod video, 80g, and put rock box on it last night.

 Im planning on picking up an ALO cotton dock and i have a pair of koss porgagepro's coming also. I was going to get a pair of SR80's but ive heard so much about the Koss, i figured i can just spend 40 bucks now on a decient set of cans and get a great amp.

 Anyone have any ideas or comments for me before i make the purchase? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Only to aware if there will be too much bass. My experience with Super.Fi 5 Pro sounds awful with MOVE, but it works great with E500 and UM2.


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lowfront* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So guys 

 CORDA MOVE vs. PORTA CORDA MkIII

 Is the move worth the $75 difference?_

 

Yes, it is. MOVE has significant difference with PC MKIII, you will hear the fantastic new Meier sound and improved design by Dr. Jan Meier.


----------



## kamenal

Will the MOVE work well with AKG K501/701? As opposed to Xin and Hornet. Anybody has this set up? I do not know what to buy. Thanks.


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kamenal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will the MOVE work well with AKG K501/701? As opposed to Xin and Hornet. Anybody has this set up? I do not know what to buy. Thanks._

 

For me the MOVE works very well the AKG K501. Warm sounding from the MOVE perfectly mates silky mids from the K501- Oh...I need to find a way to take the K501 off my head....


----------



## tosehee

I am buying this especially for linux/ubuntu support. I got mine on order and it should arrive in a few days. When I get this, first thing that I will try this on is Mac OSX and Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty). I will update the thread with information if you are interested.

 Regards.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lowfront* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow Its been awhile since I have been on headfi

 Come and see this

 Looks like I'm making a purchase VERY soon.


 The big question for me 

 Has anyone got this working with linux - ubuntu specifically_


----------



## Lowfront

I few months ago I had to sell my aria how much of a difference will it be from that.

 I miss that amp so much but can't afford it, figured this would be the way to go instead. Will enjoy the portability too.


----------



## Skylab

I just added the MOVE to my big amp review.


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just added the MOVE to my big amp review._

 

Excellent review. As always, insightful and concise. Thanks for putting so much effort/time/money/what-so-ever on this.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klemchang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Excellent review. As always, insightful and concise. Thanks for putting so much effort/time/money/what-so-ever on this._

 

Thanks!


----------



## flashbak

Skylab, 
 I had a pretty good idea that was where you were going to go with the move review!


----------



## Skylab

Yeah, I wasn't keeping it secret that I liked it. But I wanted to really make sure before I wrote the review, since I liked it a LOT.


----------



## tosehee

Just got mine today. So far, it works on Mac OSX flawlessly. I will report whether it works on Ubuntu/Linux tomorrow.

 So far, it's just starting to break in, and with no reference to compare with, I like the sound so far.

 Regards.


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I wasn't keeping it secret that I liked it. But I wanted to really make sure before I wrote the review, since I liked it a LOT._

 

Sure it is, same as me. Can you tell which headphone you listening most with the MOVE?


----------



## cheba63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lowfront* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I few months ago I had to sell my aria how much of a difference will it be from that._

 

Curious to know the answer as well.


----------



## iozz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tosehee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got mine today. So far, it works on Mac OSX flawlessly. I will report whether it works on Ubuntu/Linux tomorrow._

 

Normally it works very well on any GNU/Linux OS. My MKIII-USB is seen as an external audio card, I just have to plug it and select it in my favourite player


----------



## OverlordXenu

Does anyone have any links to pictures comparing the size of this to anything? Thanks.


----------



## iozz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I wasn't keeping it secret that I liked it. But I wanted to really make sure before I wrote the review, since I liked it a LOT._

 

Not sure somebody has already asked you (if so, I'm really sorry!), but do you think that people owning the MKIII-USB should change it for the MOVE?


----------



## yome6969

I heard that Porta Corda has the volume difference of right and left. 

 Does Corda Move have the volume difference?


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ManAtWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sure it is, same as me. Can you tell which headphone you listening most with the MOVE?_

 

I used the Senn HD25-1 and the Equation RP21 most with the MOVE, but I also used the Denon D5000 and the AT ANC7.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iozz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not sure somebody has already asked you (if so, I'm really sorry!), but do you think that people owning the MKIII-USB should change it for the MOVE?_

 

Only if you want a little warmer sound, or more bass.


----------



## iozz

I directly asked Jan Meier, and here what he answered:
  Quote:


 > I currently own a Porta Corda MKIII-USB

 > Due to the nice reviews I've read on the Internet, I was wondering if I should "upgrade" to the MOVE. Regarding my use, do you think the MOVE could be better sounding than the MKIII ?

 To be honest, sonic differences between the PORTA CORDA MkIII
 and the MOVE are relatively small. I personally could be happy
 with both of them. And for the savings in money one can buy a
 lot of beautiful music.

 If you really want to upgrade the sound quality of your
 computer system, then my suggestion would be to go for the
 ARIA or to wait for the CANTATE. That step would be a much
 larger one (unfortunately also financially).

 > Even with a 12V power supply?

 The MOVE has an internal voltage doubler. The 12V external
 supply is equivalent to a 24V external on the PORTA CORDA.

 > And I read that the crossfeed was better too, as the sound quality.

 Actually, the schematics of the crossfeed on both amps is the
 same. The difference in sound is set by the amplification
 circuitry, not by the filter. 
 

Hope it helps


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iozz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Normally it works very well on any GNU/Linux OS. My MKIII-USB is seen as an external audio card, I just have to plug it and select it in my favourite player 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 x2 I had no problems with it and Suse.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yome6969* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I heard that Porta Corda has the volume difference of right and left. 

 Does Corda Move have the volume difference?_

 

Neither MkIII or Move have volume difference of left and right. There is a single volume control. Perhaps earlier versions had it that I haven't experienced.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Neither MkIII or Move have volume difference of left and right. There is a single volume control. Perhaps earlier versions had it that I haven't experienced._

 

I could be wrong, but I took yome6969's "volume difference" to mean channel imbalance...Is there any sign of channel imbalance with the Move (e.g. one side slightly quieter than the other at low volumes)?


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I could be wrong, but I took yome6969's "volume difference" to mean channel imbalance...Is there any sign of channel imbalance with the Move (e.g. one side slightly quieter than the other at low volumes)?_

 

For mine slightly, but only happens when it's far less than adequate volume. As far as I know it's common for most pots, unless you use a stepped attenuator. To prevent this simply set the gain as "low" and it help for low volume listening.


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Neither MkIII or Move have volume difference of left and right. There is a single volume control. Perhaps earlier versions had it that I haven't experienced._

 

Dr. Meier applied some trick to eliminate this issue in Opera; only I don't know if he applied this to MOVE as well.


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ManAtWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dr. Meier applied some trick to eliminate this issue in Opera; only I don't know if he applied this to MOVE as well.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

WOW...How do you know this? Guess it because of the balanced ground...


----------



## koto-in

http://tangentsoft.net/audio/atten.html


----------



## tosehee

MOVE works fine with Ubuntu Feisty 7.04. Well, it should anyway. THought I report here regardless.


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klemchang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WOW...How do you know this? Guess it because of the balanced ground..._

 

Because I sent him a message to ask why the volume in Opera cannot "zero" the sound, and he explained the issue regarding potentiometer channel imbalance, plus how he addressed it in the design.


----------



## V-Duh

Ordered mine today with a set of SR225s and flat pads. Now just have to wait...patiently...patiently...patiently...


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I could be wrong, but I took yome6969's "volume difference" to mean channel imbalance...Is there any sign of channel imbalance with the Move (e.g. one side slightly quieter than the other at low volumes)?_

 

Not that I noticed with my sources but then again the same signal isn't applied to both channels or it would be mono. I think Disraeli Gears has some mono tracks though so I'll try to find it.


----------



## bludo

I'm really interested in this. Are there any pictures with the amp internals?


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bludo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm really interested in this. Are there any pictures with the amp internals?_

 

I'm not posting any--don't want Dr. Meier's design to get ripped off because of me. I figure when he doesn't mind he will post the pictures on his website like he did for the MkIII.


----------



## Lowfront

Could someone please link me to a product that has been tested and safe for this to plug into the wall.

 I know this has been said before but seems like everyone is told to check the voltage still.

 Has anyone found one thats good to go without needing to check. I don't have a meter that can do that. 

 Thanks alot

 Just pulled the trigger on this guy today.


----------



## itsborken

That Jameco 12v 500ma wallwart was 12.005vdc regulated linear. You have to solder a new end to it though--are you handy enough with a soldering iron to solder two wires onto a barrel connector?


----------



## Lowfront

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That Jameco 12v 500ma wallwart was 12.005vdc regulated linear. You have to solder a new end to it though--are you handy enough with a soldering iron to solder two wires onto a barrel connector?_

 

I have never soldered before...

 I don't understand why the heck this was designed like this. How can soldering be required to power a product you release?

 I could ask around though I suppose and see if any of my friends know what to do.

 I was looking for more for a link to a product that would be good to go, but I guess that hasn't been found yet huh.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lowfront* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have never soldered before...

 I don't understand why the heck this was designed like this. How can soldering be required to power a product you release?_

 

I would guess larger barrel plugs would waste too much real estate on the PCB? Perhaps the 1.3mm plugs are really popular in the EU with their 220v power supplies but not here in the States.

 I understand why he doesn't offer PS with the amp though--it would be difficult sourcing them for the North America, EU, Asia...one size doesn't fit all. Shipping is more expensive with those heavy transformers. 

  Quote:


 I was looking for more for a link to a product that would be good to go, but I guess that hasn't been found yet huh. 
 

Somebody bought a regulated Radioshack adapter in this thread and said it measured 13 odd volts. That appears to be within tolerance but not what the documentation recommends. It's an option--get a 12v regulated radioshack adapter (bring your Move to get the right adaptaplug). Maybe the staff will measure it with a multimeter for if you asked/voiced your concerns?


----------



## Crossfeed

Hi,

 This is my first post here.

 I received my Move yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It looks so good and is so small! It's burning in now, but it sounds really great already.

 I'm using a Mascot 12V 300mA power supply (230 Vac 50 Hz) that I bought at Elfa. Stock number is: 69-803-87. The power supply doesn't come with a connector for the Move. Connectors are sold separately and the 3.8/1.35 mm with stock number 69-805-28 fits perfectly. The power supply is stabilised and I measured the output to 12.00V out of the box and 11.97V after half an hour connected to Move.

 Move works fine with my Linux computer. I'm running Gentoo Linux, but it should work with any Linux installation that has the general usb audio driver and alsa. I'm happy to help with Linux issues.


----------



## tuatara

Not sure if this has been posted before but for any owners in Australasia this one seems to fit the bill
http://www.dse.co.nz/cgi-bin/dse.sto...uct/View/M9927

 I measured mine at 12.18V which is well under the 13V safety margin.
 Comes with several tips and there is one that fits.

 Had the Move for around a week now and my other amps are lying idle.
 Running it from the E-Sound Signature into the W5000s, very nice, but also starting an itch to try an Opera.


----------



## yome6969

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Neither MkIII or Move have volume difference of left and right. There is a single volume control. Perhaps earlier versions had it that I haven't experienced._

 

Thanks for your information.

 There was some report of the volume difference about Porta Corda in japanese forum. 
 There was a few opinion that I will buy Corda MOVE if volume difference is recovered, When skylab evaluated Corda MOVE highly.
 They will buy Corda MOVE by your information in peace.


----------



## Zayeem

Can anyone tell me how the move sounds paired with Grado cans? Or more specifically, the Alessandro MS-1?


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zayeem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone tell me how the move sounds paired with Grado cans? Or more specifically, the Alessandro MS-1?_

 

It's good with my Grado SR-125. I believe another fellow headfier reported how it pairs with MS-1 somewhere in this thread also.


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yome6969* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There was a few opinion that I will buy Corda MOVE if volume difference is recovered, When skylab evaluated Corda MOVE highly.
 They will buy Corda MOVE by your information in peace._

 

One thing you need to know is, you have to establish the communication with Dr. Meier (who designs this device) first. All you have to do is just leave him a email. He is so nice to answer your concern. Then you will find out why people like to use Meier's product not only the quality but also the famous best service.


----------



## yome6969

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ManAtWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Then you will find out why people like to use Meier's product not only the quality but also the famous best service.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I want Corda Move without USB under $200 service.


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yome6969* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I want Corda Move without USB under $200 service.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I guess HEADSIX will be more suitable for you, then.


----------



## sabes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klemchang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For me the MOVE works very well the AKG K501. Warm sounding from the MOVE perfectly mates silky mids from the K501- Oh...I need to find a way to take the K501 off my head....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

dumb question, but i'm getting my emails to meier bounced as i try to purchase a "move" - ideas? what"s the wait time (u.s.)?


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sabes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dumb question, but i'm getting my emails to meier bounced as i try to purchase a "move" - ideas? what"s the wait time (u.s.)?_

 

Are you using: meier-audio@t-online.de ?

 Shipping wait time has been between 5 and 10 days depending where in the country you live, post office backlog, etc.


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sabes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dumb question, but i'm getting my emails to meier bounced as i try to purchase a "move" - ideas? what"s the wait time (u.s.)?_

 

From my experience Jan usually replied my emails within 24 hours. Try to send him another email, and I believe he will reply.

 As for the shipping time the website says it's about 10-14 days. Two years ago My Prehead took exactly two weeks, but this time it only took 5 days to receive the MOVE. 

 BTW, welcome to the club!


----------



## sabes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klemchang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From my experience Jan usually replied my emails within 24 hours. Try to send him another email, and I believe he will reply.

 As for the shipping time the website says it's about 10-14 days. Two years ago My Prehead took exactly two weeks, but this time it only took 5 days to receive the MOVE. 

 BTW, welcome to the club! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 thanks, folks - just found it on todd the vinyl junkie's site, so hoping it's not a longer wait than 14 days. really looking forward to it - have found myself running back and forth to china from eastern u.s. and i find there's no cure for homesickness like some good music served up in audiophile style. Vinnie Rossi's Imod is on the way, too! Christmas in July!!


----------



## Artemio

Todd the vinyl junkie is out of stock right now, but said he'll receive more thise week. I ordered mine this yesterday during the morning... Can't wait for his restock and shipping. I love my Porta Corda III.. but the bug bit me.


----------



## xand

Could someone let me know which of the following list of headphones synergize well with the move?

 Beyer DT880
 Senn HD580/600/650
 MS Pro


----------



## oicdn

I live on the east coast, so I'm curious on if the time will actually be 10 days, or more like 5 since it doesn't have to travel accross the USA....

 I'm so anxious.....I can't wait.


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xand* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could someone let me know which of the following list of headphones synergize well with the move?

 Beyer DT880
 Senn HD580/600/650
 MS Pro_

 

DT880, same as other Beyer cans, synergize perfectly with all CORDA amps. Sounds from HD650 got improved, but not as good as Beyer's DT. However, I found that you should try the Shure E500 IEM if you have or plan to buy it, you should find that the E500 never sound so good before.


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I live on the east coast, so I'm curious on if the time will actually be 10 days, or more like 5 since it doesn't have to travel accross the USA....

 I'm so anxious.....I can't wait._

 

Just make sure you report back on that bass!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If it is what I've read I may need one!


----------



## cmirza

I currently have a Meier Headfive that I'm enjoying, but I need a more portable setup now and the Meier Move looks like the best choice. I'm just curious, for those that have heard both the Headfive and the Move, what are the similarities /differences between the two?


----------



## Lowfront

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I live on the east coast, so I'm curious on if the time will actually be 10 days, or more like 5 since it doesn't have to travel accross the USA....

 I'm so anxious.....I can't wait._

 

same here man...

 He shipped mine in on wed morning. Can't wait!!


----------



## Lowfront

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Crossfeed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi,

 This is my first post here.

 I received my Move yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks so good and is so small! It's burning in now, but it sounds really great already.

 I'm using a Mascot 12V 300mA power supply (230 Vac 50 Hz) that I bought at Elfa. Stock number is: 69-803-87. The power supply doesn't come with a connector for the Move. Connectors are sold separately and the 3.8/1.35 mm with stock number 69-805-28 fits perfectly. The power supply is stabilised and I measured the output to 12.00V out of the box and 11.97V after half an hour connected to Move.

 Move works fine with my Linux computer. I'm running Gentoo Linux, but it should work with any Linux installation that has the general usb audio driver and alsa. I'm happy to help with Linux issues._

 


 thanks so much for this, except it would cost me 45,00 euro to get it shipped...Big bummer


----------



## cmirza

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lowfront* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks so much for this, except it would cost me 45,00 euro to get it shipped...Big bummer_

 

Search Mouser or elsewhere for a 12V Elpac regulated power supply. The Mascot won't work in the US anyway.


----------



## Tantra

I just got shipping confirmation on a Corda Move. I will be using it with beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO (80 ohms). 

 Does anyone know the best settings (gain/current) for this particular combination of amp/HP?


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tantra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got shipping confirmation on a Corda Move. I will be using it with beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO (80 ohms). 

 Does anyone know the best settings (gain/current) for this particular combination of amp/HP?_

 

High current low gain will probably be the best setting for you.


----------



## jimmy8269

Just received my "Move" yesterday.
 Dr. Jan sent by July 5 and reached me by July 11, real fast from there to Thailand.

 Saw a number of postings related to 12v DC regulated Adaptor, can I use switching regulated AC/DC adpator with by adjusting to DC 12v (1000mA)

 The model of adaptor that I bought is SMP-1000A
http://www.vanson.com.hk/details/vansonnel2020a.html


----------



## Iced

A linear regulated adapter will be better instead of switching.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmy8269* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Saw a number of postings related to 12v DC regulated Adaptor, can I use switching regulated AC/DC adpator with by adjusting to DC 12v (1000mA)_

 

Dr Meier recommends running between 100 and 500 mA as at higher levels the regulation doesn't work quite so well on low current apps like this. Not being an EE, I take him at his word and buy accordingly. 

 I agree linear is better than switching.


----------



## jimmy8269

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dr Meier recommends running between 100 and 500 mA as at higher levels the regulation doesn't work quite so well on low current apps like this. Not being an EE, I take him at his word and buy accordingly. 

 I agree linear is better than switching._

 

Thanks for your advice. How about step down to 9v? Do you think it's safe?

 However, I'll try to find one around here if it comes with the right plug.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmy8269* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for your advice. How about step down to 9v? Do you think it's safe?

 However, I'll try to find one around here if it comes with the right plug._

 


 I believe the docs say between 6 and 12 volts are safe. I think you want to be a few volts higher than 9v though as the amp picks its power source based on what is putting out the most voltage. Put a battery in and hook it to USB power, it uses the battery (high current mode). A battery and 12v will use the external power. A battery and 9v will be a tossup and you may be draining the battery inadvertantly.


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tantra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got shipping confirmation on a Corda Move. I will be using it with beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO (80 ohms). 

 Does anyone know the best settings (gain/current) for this particular combination of amp/HP?_

 

Welcome to this party.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is no "the best setting", all subject to your favorite and setup. Don't ask, try it yourself, the most interesting part to find out the best option specific for yourself, isn't it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Wotan1

Mine has been send 2 days ago. As I'm in the Netherlands and Jan in Germany (btw he is Dutch as well) I expect this amp to arrive tommorow. Yohoo!!

 The Hornet has a 12V adaptor as well. Does this adapter will fit the Move? 

 Anyone?


----------



## xand

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ManAtWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DT880, same as other Beyer cans, synergize perfectly with all CORDA amps. Sounds from HD650 got improved, but not as good as Beyer's DT. However, I found that you should try the Shure E500 IEM if you have or plan to buy it, you should find that the E500 never sound so good before.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha.

 I have ER4p's and a superfi 5 pro, not really thinking about any other IEM for the moment (I don't take particularly good care of my IEMs, don't want to be forced by price to do it).

 Sounds like the Move + DT 880 might be an interesting source+amp+headphone combo! (i've heard the DT 880 and was impressed).


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine has been send 2 days ago. As I'm in the Netherlands and Jan in Germany (btw he is Dutch as well) I expect this amp to arrive tommorow. Yohoo!!

 The Hornet has a 12V adaptor as well. Does this adapter will fit the Move? 

 Anyone?_

 

The cord plug for move is 1.3mm/3.8mm ID/OD. You might want to do a quick measurement first. 

 BTW, I noticed your ID here...and I guess Der Fliegende Hollander might fit better?


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Hornet has a 12V adaptor as well. Does this adapter will fit the Move? 

 Anyone?_

 

Unfortunately, no. Wrong tip.


----------



## Tantra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ManAtWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Welcome to this party.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is no "the best setting", all subject to your favorite and setup. Don't ask, try it yourself, the most interesting part to find out the best option specific for yourself, isn't it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?_

 

Thanks, I'm very much looking forward to hear the Corda Move "in action". 

 I always trust my own ears first (and last) but it is also nice to hear other peoples experience with equipment. The USB feature was the main reason for deciding on the Corda Move, as I will be traveling a lot the next year with my new laptop as "workplace". And I will have to have good amplification for my beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, which I am considering turning into a Darth Beyer. I suppose the Corda Move will be a pleasant companion with a Darth Beyer?

 I have to confess: I was tempted to purchase the new Headphonia USB portable, but got this bad taste in my mouth every time I thought about it. That feeling has now gone away...


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tantra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have to confess: I was tempted to purchase the new Headphonia USB portable, but got this bad taste in my mouth every time I thought about it. That feeling has now gone away..._

 

I know that taste, and I'm grateful the Move has arrived as well.


----------



## Computerstud

I am sorry to ask this question (if it has already been answer). Can the corda move power the k701 to high vol and will it good synergy with the k701?


----------



## Onizuka-gto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know that taste, and I'm grateful the Move has arrived as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

why? i've been thinknig of a portable dac for my laptop too.

 but whats so bad about the headphonia USB dac?


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Onizuka-gto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_why? i've been thinknig of a portable dac for my laptop too.

 but whats so bad about the headphonia USB dac? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Do a search of headphonia in this amp forum or check skylab's titanic review of portable headamps...and you'll find out...


----------



## wakeride74

One of you Move owners needs to start an impressions thread, comparing the Move to other portables and listing cans, source and music so those of us on the fence can get some more info!


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One of you Move owners needs to start an impressions thread, comparing the Move to other portables and listing cans, source and music so those of us on the fence can get some more info!_

 

I think skylab's review is really informative and honest, and so far I don't see too many (only one actually) MOVE owners have different opinions, so I'd say it's a good start from skylab's review. Also, it seems some people have their MOVE on the way...so more impression will come out within a few weeks.


----------



## rwest1389

I'd love to post impressions because that would mean mine had arrived... but not yet so. maybe tomorrow??


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klemchang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think skylab's review is really informative and honest, and so far I don't see too many (only one actually) MOVE owners have different opinions, so I'd say it's a good start from skylab's review. Also, it seems some people have their MOVE on the way...so more impression will come out within a few weeks._

 

Skylabs reviews are all fantastic but synergies and tastes vary so it's always nice to read other impressions.


----------



## Computerstud

^^^ Exactly.....


----------



## onedigit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am sorry to ask this question (if it has already been answer). Can the corda move power the k701 to high vol and will it good synergy with the k701?_

 

I had the same concerns as you and ElDanno koto-in and jcx were kind enough to give me their thoughts back on page 8 or 9 of this thread. Basically jcx said there is enough but not too much to spare.

 I received my Move yesterday (8 days shipping from Germany to Ontario Canada) and I’m very happy with it. I’d say in high current, low gain mode running everything flat out it is just about loud enough with my K701’s. I’d prefer if I could run it at the halfway point and have some headroom but find I need to go all the way with it for adequate volume. In high gain I can back off the volume somewhat but I can also hear computer noise when mousing around the screen. Any suggestions on eliminating that are welcome. But if you can run it in high gain, high current mode there should be plenty to spare. 

 I’ve been listening to the Ultrasone demo CD, fantastic!
http://www.pointstone.com/steven/Audio/Ultrasone CD.rar

 Someone was asking about “switching” power supplies. I’m using one now and it seems ok. I can’t hear any noise from it. I’ve tried it with a 9V battery vs. the switching ps and for me there is no perceivable problem with it. But I have a linear ps coming soon (same one as itsborken has from Jameco) so I will try that and see if it’s better or not.

 Cheers,
 OD


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skylabs reviews are all fantastic but synergies and tastes vary so it's always nice to read other impressions._

 

I agree it's good to see more reviews coming up and I believe it will happen in the near future. Let's wait...


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *onedigit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I’ve tried it with a 9V battery vs. the switching ps and for me there is no perceivable problem with it. But I have a linear ps coming soon (same one as itsborken has from Jameco) so I will try that and see if it’s better or not.

 Cheers,
 OD_

 

Perhaps I wasn't clear. I don't think there is an tell-tale difference between a switching and linear power supply. Rather, audio circuits, opamps, etc. should behave better with a constant power supply vs one that is being switched on/off very rapidly to keep the voltage at the designed level. 

 Look at any decent piece of audiophile equipment and it's going to have a linear power supply. What I'm saying is give the Move the same chance if the difference is a buck or two.


----------



## Computerstud

Onedigit,
 Would you recommend the corda move for the k701? Hows the bass on the k701 with the move? Synergy..... tell us.....I listen to my music loud, do you think the move have enough power to bust my ear drums on the k701? Any differences between battery and DC mode (SQ, volume, etc....)?
 Thanks


----------



## onedigit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Onedigit,
 Would you recommend the corda move for the k701? Hows the bass on the k701 with the move? Synergy..... tell us.....I listen to my music loud, do you think the move have enough power to bust my ear drums on the k701? Any differences between battery and DC mode (SQ, volume, etc....)?
 Thanks_

 

I have no regrets. But keep in mind I was in the market for a low cost solution. I wanted portability and a DAC with USB. I think I ended up with great value. If I had deeper pockets who knows what I would buy.

 I think the bass is very good. Synergy? Don’t really know what that means, the move may be a little underpowered for the K701’s if you like it loud. That would be the only drawback for me. Like I said I have my volume control all the way up most of the time on low gain mode. Maybe I should switch to high gain and live with a little computer noise? I will have to play a little.

 I didn’t notice any difference in SQ or volume between 9V battery and 12V ps. Keep in mind though I’m probably not the most sophisticated listener yet. 
 For me I am really happy with my Move given what its intensions are – back yard listening with the laptop. This will probably lead to bigger and better hardware down the line which will be a challenge wifely speaking…

 I hope this helps, let me know if I can clarify myself or if you have any more questions.

 OD


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tantra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I always trust my own ears first (and last) but it is also nice to hear other peoples experience with equipment. The USB feature was the main reason for deciding on the Corda Move, as I will be traveling a lot the next year with my new laptop as "workplace". And I will have to have good amplification for my beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, which I am considering turning into a Darth Beyer. I suppose the Corda Move will be a pleasant companion with a Darth Beyer?_

 

There are suggestions, some from Dr. Meier:
 (Factory default: High Current, Low Gain) - it is suitable in most ways if you use both 9V and 12VDC, mixing with IEM and 250 ohm headphones.

 Low-Current, Low Gain - specifically only want to have long battery life under 9V with IEM mostly like in travel trips.

 High Current, High Gain - this can covers nearly all kinds of IEM and headphones even those 600 ohm's.


----------



## iozz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am sorry to ask this question (if it has already been answer). Can the corda move power the k701 to high vol and will it good synergy with the k701?_

 

I asked the same question to Jan a few days ago and he told me that the K701 was one of his reference headphones when building a new amp. So the answer is apparently yes


----------



## jimmy8269

I'd like to share my direct experience for the using of switching DC adaptor (in case of you couldn't find linear one like me).

 The point of concern is you should buy one with "Regulated" function. Based on my first bought of cheap swithcing adaptor that didn't state as "Regulated" Switching AC/DC adaptor. Then it caused some distortion in the sound more than enough to hear from the very low volume. Now I trashed it for a new one with "Regulated" function.

 Beware and be careful on the selection of adaptor.

 Have fun & Cheers,


----------



## iancraig10

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iozz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I asked the same question to Jan a few days ago and he told me that the K701 was one of his reference headphones when building a new amp. So the answer is apparently yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It is a powerful little devil!!

 Ian


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *onedigit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didn’t notice any difference in SQ or volume between 9V battery and 12V ps._

 

Low impedance cans won't benefit from additional voltage because the amp becomes current limited. The AKG 701's should have sufficient voltage to push the amp to its current limit with 5V usb power.


----------



## Crossfeed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ManAtWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are suggestions, some from Dr. Meier:
 (Factory default: High Current, Low Gain) - it is suitable in most ways if you use both 9V and 12VDC, mixing with IEM and 250 ohm headphones._

 

Factory default is high current and high gain.

 I don't understand the reasoning why move shouldn't have enough power for K701. If low gain doesn't provide enough volume, then just switch to high gain and you will be fine.


----------



## Computerstud

According to onedigit, the high gain and high current introduce static. Onedigit, can you see if the high gain, high current mode can drive the k701 sufficiently loud?


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skylabs reviews are all fantastic but synergies and tastes vary so it's always nice to read other impressions._

 

Indeed - we are all different! Mine is but one opinion. I personally really like to read other impressions, including ones that do not agree with me. We all have different ears, and different ideals.


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_According to onedigit, the high gain and high current introduce static. Onedigit, can you see if the high gain, high current mode can drive the k701 sufficiently loud?_

 

What do you mean by static? electrostatics? or?


----------



## Shevlock

I am interested in buying one of these amps, but primarily for use with my laptop as a DAC. Emails with Jan concernign the potential power deficiency with USB indicated that the USB power would be doubled internally, providing 10V power for the headphonse.. what does this mean? and how is it possible?


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shevlock* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am interested in buying one of these amps, but primarily for use with my laptop as a DAC. Emails with Jan concernign the potential power deficiency with USB indicated that the USB power would be doubled internally, providing 10V power for the headphonse.. what does this mean? and how is it possible?_

 

+5V,-5V. With high impedance headphones, the power output of the amp is typically voltage limited meaning higher voltage input will provide more power to the headphones. Low impedance headphones will see no increase in power with higher voltages because the amp will be current limited. 

 Low impedance headphones (<100 ohms) would be the better match if you plan on using primarily usb power. Note that if you use the amp without a battery, you will increase the rate of power drain of your laptop battery.

 If you want to use high impedance headphones, just use a battery with the amp for higher voltage (+9V,-9V) and you'll also see a slower power drain of your laptop battery. You can still use the usb audio input; the amp will automatically switch to the higher voltage power source.


----------



## Shevlock

I am planning to use HD650s with the amp, which is why I asked the question... But I also don't want to have to replace the battery every week, which is why I was hoping to use USB power primarily... Will the amp lack the sufficient voltage on USB power to drive the 650s?

 Thanks in advance


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shevlock* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am planning to use HD650s with the amp, which is why I asked the question... But I also don't want to have to replace the battery every week, which is why I was hoping to use USB power primarily... Will the amp lack the sufficient voltage on USB power to drive the 650s?

 Thanks in advance_

 

Get external power for your 650s. It made a difference with mine on the MkIII. There was no voltage doubling there so going from 5v to 9v there wasn't much difference. Going from 9v to 24v external on the MkIII was significant as far as the volume setting to drive the same loudness..

 With the Move's voltage doubling, 10v to 18v to 24v doesn't have that same incremental kick as the MkIII so its a little more subtle, but still, the external's24v is the same and both drive my 650s just fine. And it reduces your battery requirements.


----------



## Shevlock

Alright, how do I go about getting the right external power device for the amp... reading through the thread it seems rather complicated?


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shevlock* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am planning to use HD650s with the amp, which is why I asked the question... But I also don't want to have to replace the battery every week, which is why I was hoping to use USB power primarily... Will the amp lack the sufficient voltage on USB power to drive the 650s?

 Thanks in advance_

 

Be assured that usb power will be sufficient to drive the 650's. They will just not be utilizing the full capacity of the amp.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There was no voltage doubling there so going from 5v to 9v there wasn't much difference._

 

USB power handling in the Mark III and the Move is identical, +5V,-5V.

 Mark III: +4.5V,-4.5V battery; +5V,-5V usb; +14V,-14V ac

 Move: +4.5V,-4.5V battery low current; +5V,-5V usb; +9V,-9V battery high current; +12V,-12V ac


----------



## Computerstud

I'm going to wait for more reviews of the corda move before hammering down $235 for this amp. 

 Onedigit stated that there were interference when using the usb dac/amp with his computer on high gain/high volt.

 This amp sure is hyped up. Hope it can deliver. 
 Skylab states that is one of the best portable amp he has reviewed beating out both the tomahawk and hornet. I believe him but again, sound review is subjective.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm going to wait for more reviews of the corda move before hammering down $235 for this amp. 

 Onedigit stated that there were interference when using the usb dac/amp with his computer on high gain/high volt.

 This amp sure is hyped up. Hope it can deliver. 
 Skylab states that is one of the best portable amp he has reviewed beating out both the tomahawk and hornet. I believe him but again, sound review is subjective._

 

I think you are wise. My opinion is only my opinion.


----------



## Computerstud

What's the situation with the shotty plug of the move? Some members have reported that in line out or hp out is shoddy?


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shevlock* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Alright, how do I go about getting the right external power device for the amp... reading through the thread it seems rather complicated?_

 

The barrel plug is not a standard size. Can you solder wires (2 to be precise)? If you can, order parts on a website, heat up he soldering iron and in 5 minutes you'll have a properly terminated power supply.


----------



## onedigit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_According to onedigit, the high gain and high current introduce static. Onedigit, can you see if the high gain, high current mode can drive the k701 sufficiently loud?_

 

I think there is plenty of power in high gain mode for the K701’s. You can definitely do some damage.

 I didn’t say static. I said I could hear some computer noise in high gain, high current mode (a slight buzzing sound when moving the mouse around). Does anyone else hear that? Can anyone recommend a solution?

 OD


----------



## Shevlock

I would rather not have to solder, but if it is the only way, I will find a way to do it... is there no other route to take?


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shevlock* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would rather not have to solder, but if it is the only way, I will find a way to do it... is there no other route to take?_

 

If you don't want to solder then Radioshack might be your friend. Their "H" adaptaplug fits well with MOVE. If you want to buy a PS from them, ask the staff to measure the output voltage first (I think they are willing to...) because some of their 12V PS actually has a 13+ V output voltage, even it's marked "regulated".


----------



## qscq

Does Move handle YUIN PK1s with USB or do they need more power to achieve "the best" SQ?


----------



## Wotan1

Tried the USB dac. Note book recognizes it. However when playing music I get no sound out of the Move. What am i doing wrong? I'm running Windows XP.


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tried the USB dac. Note book recognizes it. However when playing music I get no sound out of the Move. What am i doing wrong? I'm running Windows XP._

 

You probably need to restart the software so it recognizes the output hardware. What software did you use?


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shevlock* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would rather not have to solder, but if it is the only way, I will find a way to do it... is there no other route to take?_

 

Nobody has found a regulated 12v power supply that really is 12v with the proper sized barrel plug. Radioshack has adapters that have detachable ends, but the problem is people measure them and they aren't 12v. 

 You can buy one at Radioshack and try it out (and even measure the output with a multimeter if you have one). I'm not going to be the one to recommend it as a safe, 100% workable system and then have people ticked off because it damaged an amp. Nor am I going to spend any of my money to find out if it works. IMO, Archer parts and quality is an oxymoron.

 Sooo, it's the best route I know of until someone finds a better supplier. I've got a solution that works for me, and I spent too much time looking for them to begin with to want to continue looking.


----------



## Wotan1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klemchang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You probably need to restart the software so it recognizes the output hardware. What software did you use?_

 

Foobar2000. I did restart the SW. No luck. Same with Mediaplayer


----------



## zatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Foobar2000. I did restart the SW. No luck. Same with Mediaplayer_

 

In Preferences->Playback->output did you select your USB device as the output device?


----------



## Wotan1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In Preferences->Playback->output did you select your USB device as the output device?_

 

Yohoo, Yohoo, thanks got sound and a whole lot better SQ then from notebook.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qscq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does Move handle YUIN PK1s with USB or do they need more power to achieve "the best" SQ?_

 

The Move will handle Yuin PK1's without a problem with USB power, but you may see some additional benefit up to 7.5 V input.


----------



## Wotan1

Koto-in..

 Love your Avatar....


----------



## tosehee

His solution is just awesome..! I can tell you that much..

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nobody has found a regulated 12v power supply that really is 12v with the proper sized barrel plug. Radioshack has adapters that have detachable ends, but the problem is people measure them and they aren't 12v. 

 You can buy one at Radioshack and try it out (and even measure the output with a multimeter if you have one). I'm not going to be the one to recommend it as a safe, 100% workable system and then have people ticked off because it damaged an amp. Nor am I going to spend any of my money to find out if it works. IMO, Archer parts and quality is an oxymoron.

 Sooo, it's the best route I know of until someone finds a better supplier. I've got a solution that works for me, and I spent too much time looking for them to begin with to want to continue looking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## dw6928

is this amp superior enough to the Xenos 1HA-EPC that I might want to buy it and give the Xenos to my son for college?


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *onedigit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didn’t say static. I said I could hear some computer noise in high gain, high current mode (a slight buzzing sound when moving the mouse around). Does anyone else hear that? Can anyone recommend a solution?

 OD_

 

Anyone experiencing this issue? I'm about to buy one but 200 eur is a lot for me... it better be a good, reliable choice...

 It will be used to power the following headphones:
 -Mylar X3 (just got them today and am very pleased)
 -Sony CD3000
 -Koss Portapro

 Sources will be my desktop PC and a laptop... currently both have crap on-board soundcards (AC97 and nforce4)...


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is this amp superior enough to the Xenos 1HA-EPC that I might want to buy it and give the Xenos to my son for college?_

 

You won't regret it if you buy the Move and give it to your son.


----------



## Computerstud

How about some of the corda move owner, give us a review of the move with your reference headphones? Help out the community or help those who are on the edge about this amp.


----------



## dw6928

I was planning on giving him the Xenos


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about some of the corda move owner, give us a review of the move with your reference headphones? Help out the community or help those who are on the edge about this amp._

 

It's too late for me now... I just ordered them. Dr. Jan Meier replied too quickly to my email 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have now joined the "waiting for my parcel and will then report" group. Meanwhile I'll be burning the Crossroads Mylar 3 with my good old PC inboard AC97 output.. yuck.

 Being in Lisbon I expect to get it from Germany during the next week... then let's see how it behaves with my 2 PCs as source (all I have right now) and the headphones I mentioned.


----------



## oicdn

^^ Yeha, he replied too fast for me....so I went ahead and bought one...can't wait on it's arrival...I REALLY need a good HP amp...I'm amp and DAC-less!!!!


----------



## zatara

Yeah me too mines on the way. I need a good HP Amp/USB Dac for work to use with my HD25-1's.


----------



## Computerstud

BTW, the move DAC is not good for movies since it only does 44.1 (16bit) and 48 (16bit) not 192 (24bit). That one comment made by onedigit about the computer interference is really making me think twice about getting this as a DAC. I still have my Audigy 2 zs notebook (great for movies and good for music) for movies.


----------



## Skylab

What movie soundtrack has ever been done in 192/24, other than the few HD-DVD/Blu-Ray discs that are out?


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW, the move DAC is not good for movies since it only does 44.1 (16bit) and 48 (16bit) not 192 (24bit). That one comment made by onedigit about the computer interference is really making me think twice about getting this as a DAC. I still have my Audigy 2 zs notebook (great for movies and good for music) for movies._

 

True enough. Do you know of a portable amp/DAC combo thats battery powered and does have a > 48 bit DAC? If its SQ is on par I'd like to audition it. Name/link to website is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Computerstud

I do not know of such a beast. I believe that most of these DAC are more music oriented (44.1 bit). I really want to get the corda move but $235 is alot of money for a newb like myself. 
 I would really like to hear from other users who are using the move dac whether they experience the computer interference that onedigit experienced.


----------



## facelvega

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_True enough. Do you know of a portable amp/DAC combo thats battery powered and does have a > 48 bit DAC? If its SQ is on par I'd like to audition it. Name/link to website is appreciated. Thanks!_

 

If you're willing to break down and take USB power instead, then how about the Bloat from Hippo Hifi? Much better dac capabilities (doesn't use the cheap dac in a usb receiver chip, but rather a proper 24 bit, choice of opamps. I'm breaking one in now, but unfortunately have a QC problem possibly due to shipping damage (left channel occasionally drops, Hippo Hifi has agreed to repair or replace, of course) that may delay me from being able to do a proper review as soon as I'd like, but so far results are positive. Very clean. Far prefer it to my old Echo Indigo.


----------



## Iced

I have also ordered a corda move it will be here next week. I am interested in buying a Goldring Dr150. Will it sound good with corda move? Skylab I think you have also tested your dr150s with your corda move. Can you write your impressions, will this combination sound good? Does dr150 benefit from an amplification?


----------



## Skylab

Will have to listen to that combo this weekend sometime. Haven't yet.


----------



## Iced

Thank you


----------



## ElDanno

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do not know of such a beast. I believe that most of these DAC are more music oriented (44.1 bit). I really want to get the corda move but $235 is alot of money for a newb like myself. 
 I would really like to hear from other users who are using the move dac whether they experience the computer interference that onedigit experienced._

 

I've been trying out the Corda Move using the USB input today. I can confirm that at least for me, there is no static or any noise when connected to either my Macbook Pro or my Windows XP PC. The sound is clear and clean out of both.

 This was using high-gain, with K701/MS1/PK1 headphones.


----------



## Computerstud

Is that high gain, high voltage mode that you are using?

 I just noticed something else about the corda move.
 The USB dac is also the same chip (PCM2704) used in meier home audio dac/amp as well as the MKIII. 

 How about a review with your K701 ElDanno?


----------



## Shevlock

Hmm... reading about the bloat has made me more interested in it. Anyone have any experience with it, and how it can compare to the move/bithead?

 Drawbacks/advantages over the move?

 Thanks


----------



## Computerstud

You are right. Just got done reading about the bloat. That is really interesting. Check it out at www.hippohifi.com. Does anyone have the bloat? Give us a quick review on it please.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would really like to hear from other users who are using the move dac whether they experience the computer interference that onedigit experienced._

 

I received mine June 20th and have been using it 1/2 low and 1/2 high current mode and don't have any rumblings through my USB port. Then again, I wiggle my input jack and don't have issues there either. Perhaps I'm just lucky...


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You are right. Just got done reading about the bloat. That is really interesting. Check it out at www.hippohifi.com. Does anyone have the bloat? Give us a quick review on it please._

 

Yeah, I just read about it too. It appears to be made with quality components. Doesn't look like there's a volume knob or any way to hook my iPod/iMod into it, so I guess it is pretty specialized to a PC. 

 Although I don't use a battery all that often, I have used them on flights and airports and wouldn't like to whip out my laptop to listen to tunes. My laptop battery would never last a cross country trip + one hour in the waiting area.  Oh well.


----------



## Shevlock

Any other alternatives to the move? The lack of rechargability is really hurting it for me, now that I think about the inconvenience of needing to replace the battery every week or so, as well as issues brought up about the quality of the DAC.


----------



## rwest1389

Well my move came today!!! Haven't had any burn-in time, but my first impressions (using sr225s) is it has smoooth, detailed and sweet mids and highs on a foundation of strong, pumping bass. Soundstage is also improved, I'm lovin it. Thats all ill say for now until its burned in. However, I do hear hiss on mine. Its still on default settings, Ill have more time to play around with it tomorrow. I'm using radioshaack 12v adapter but no 9v battery. Im going to try some things to reduce the hiss, but does anyone have any ideas?

 Besides that, I'm very pleased. Its obvious the DAC is an improvement over stock sound card.


----------



## rwest1389

Quick update, I already got rid of any hiss. I turned my computer sound to full and the amp volume adjusted a lot lower to listening level. I'm not sure if this is a good permanent solution but it seems ok.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shevlock* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any other alternatives to the move? The lack of rechargability is really hurting it for me, now that I think about the inconvenience of needing to replace the battery every week or so, as well as issues brought up about the quality of the DAC._

 

There is always the option of an external charger/9v. The move itself isn't going to get you there. I think one of the RSA amps provide that if you were looking for a good amp + rechargable.


----------



## Wotan1

I'm currently burning the Move. I seems that I have a choice here. Use line-in or the DAC. Does it really matter?


----------



## Lowfront

Hey guys I currently only have the grado sr-60's

 Was planning on doing a headphone update for this amp.

 What do you think just go up the the 125 or 225?

 Is the what 50$ difference worth it?

 Thanks

 Didn't mean to hijack the thread but figured I could get some thoughts from a MOVE prespective.


----------



## koto-in

You really only need 24 bit if you are a musician and are monitoring music that you have produced yourself before it is compressed to 16 bit for CD. If you need these capabilities in a portable solution, you can use a Transit and the amp of your choice. http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/Transit-main.html


----------



## koto-in

The Bloat appears to have no volume control. This means that the incoming signal would typically be attenuated at the source. An attenuated source signal will degrade the performance of the DAC. To reach the potential performance of the Bloat, a full strength signal must be fed to the DAC and a volume control would be necessary between the Bloat and the headphones.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwest1389* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Quick update, I already got rid of any hiss. I turned my computer sound to full and the amp volume adjusted a lot lower to listening level. I'm not sure if this is a good permanent solution but it seems ok._

 

From the manual:

  Quote:


 For optimum sound quality in USB mode set the software volume control on your computer, both in the device driver settings and in your media-application to full volume. With non-maximal volume the digital resolution of the signal will be lowered and sound quality will be reduced.


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwest1389* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Quick update, I already got rid of any hiss. I turned my computer sound to full and the amp volume adjusted a lot lower to listening level. I'm not sure if this is a good permanent solution but it seems ok._

 

That is actually the procedure that is recommended in the Corda Move manual: "For optimum sound quality in USB mode set the software volume control on your computer, both in the device driver settings and in your media-application to full volume. With non-maximal volume the digital resolution of the signal will be lowered and sound quality will be reduced."


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW, the move DAC is not good for movies since it only does 44.1 (16bit) and 48 (16bit) not 192 (24bit). That one comment made by onedigit about the computer interference is really making me think twice about getting this as a DAC. I still have my Audigy 2 zs notebook (great for movies and good for music) for movies._

 

Don't make it wrong, all audio CD are in 44.1/16, those 24 bit etc. are just the sampling rate using in recording, not for playback. The audio tracks in DVD movies are just in compressed MEPG 2 format, worse than the uncompressed wave in audio CDs.


----------



## dw6928

how would the Move being running out of a Ipod Nano (Turbo
 dock etc.)?


----------



## Shevlock

Alright, so how good is the Move's DAC in comparison to other options?


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shevlock* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Alright, so how good is the Move's DAC in comparison to other options?_

 

It didn't seem to flavor the input from iTunes vs that of an iPod connected directly to audio in. The Move's DAC is a step up from the junk in my work IBM T42 laptop or my HP Pavilion 'entertainment center' laptop. I only play redbook CDs through it, so the 44.1/48 sample rate is fine for that.

 I did have a m-audio transit at one point and that DAC (24bit/96) was better than my MkIII. But, it didn't have an amp and I went with simplicity over daisy chaining units together.


----------



## rwest1389

Ah thanks for the replies. Now its got over 12 hours burn in under its belt, but I gotta listen more. The only thing It seems so far is that the upper mids are a little weaker than before. Snare hits dont seem as punctuated. I eq'd up the 1-4 K range a little bit and this works nicely. But this bass is glorious...


----------



## Computerstud

Thanks for the input rwest1389. Maybe the mids will even out with a little more burn in time. Is the bass slamming or deep or both?


----------



## ataraxia

Still waiting for Todd to stock them again; I'm growing more and more restless by the day.


----------



## rwest1389

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the input rwest1389. Maybe the mids will even out with a little more burn in time. Is the bass slamming or deep or both?_

 

This is on my sr225s, but i think its mainly extension. It could be the DAC or amp or both, but the bass thats usually pretty rolled off is now strong and tight, but not overpowering.

 EDIT: Btw, exactly one week to be shipped from Meier-Audio in Germany. I was impressed.


----------



## ElDanno

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that high gain, high voltage mode that you are using?

 I just noticed something else about the corda move.
 The USB dac is also the same chip (PCM2704) used in meier home audio dac/amp as well as the MKIII. 

 How about a review with your K701 ElDanno?_

 

It was using high-gain, high-current with a power adaptor.

 I'm liking the K701's better than ever with the Move, i'm now listening to these almost exclusively when not on the go. The Move add's a noticeable amount of bass (deeper and more impact) than the headfive and are more enjoyable.


----------



## tuatara

I hate this thread. 
 It prompted me to get a Move which was going to be my last amp purchase.
 However I like the Move so much I've just ordered an Opera Analog
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There are many times when I tell myself I must stop visiting Headfi so much.


----------



## oicdn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how would the Move being running out of a Ipod Nano (Turbo
 dock etc.)?_

 

Heh...gimme a couple days and I'll be able to tell you with that exact set-up (nano 1st gen and turbodock). I want my move....


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hate this thread. 
 It prompted me to get a Move which was going to be my last amp purchase.
 However I like the Move so much I've just ordered an Opera Analog
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are many times when I tell myself I must stop visiting Headfi so much._

 

You are going to be so happy when its burned in. The Opera is quite an amp for the price.


----------



## tosehee

After 7 days of break-in and listening, I noticed that having PSU is a nice upgrade. The normal hiss that I hear when I increase or decrease the volume goes away with external PSU. The 9v batteries couldn't get rid of this. Now with external PSU, I can change the volume without hearing the hiss.

 As for DAC performance, I have no experience with other DACs. But, it works fine under Windows XP, Mac OS (mine home), and Linux (ubuntu Feisty) without any issue.


----------



## theory_87

now i wonder how it stack up against Xin Reference


----------



## Computerstud

Xin vs Move showdown. We need to call in skylab for this......


----------



## pkjames

Just ordered a move as well. 
 will use it with my desktop in the office. Can't wait for the 10 days!!


----------



## onedigit

I’ve been spending some quality time with my Move. Here is my review.

 I LOVE my Move!!

 OD


----------



## Computerstud

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *onedigit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I’ve been spending some quality time with my Move. Here is my review.

 I LOVE my Move!!

 OD_

 

Still got the computer interference?


----------



## thislittlepiggy

wow, i'm surprised so many ppl are jumping onto the Move bandwagon. i got mine a few days ago to replace my main rig (modded lite dac-ah>porta corda mkiii). i'm sad to say the Move dac is easily outclassed by my old dac-ah, but the amp is an improvement over the porta corda mkiii. overall, the Move dac/amp combo is a very slight downgrade, but a hell of a lot cheaper. it goes great with my dt990.


----------



## jamvanman

I'd love to see some picture of the Move compared with (say) a SR71 and a Tomahawk...


----------



## onedigit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Still got the computer interference?_

 

That is only an issue in high gain, high current mode. I’m using my Move in low gain, high current mode. 

 Since no one else is experiencing the same noise I’m wondering if my computer noise issue isn’t specific to my desktop computer. It’s not a spring chicken. I will soon try it on my laptop which is a little younger than my desktop. I’m hoping that will put the issue to bed for everyone.

 OD


----------



## onedigit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *onedigit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is only an issue in high gain, high current mode. I’m using my Move in low gain, high current mode. 

 Since no one else is experiencing the same noise I’m wondering if my computer noise issue isn’t specific to my desktop computer. It’s not a spring chicken. I will soon try it on my laptop which is a little younger than my desktop. I’m hoping that will put the issue to bed for everyone.

 OD_

 

OK, I’ve tried the Move on my laptop which has USB2 in high gain, high current and so far I can’t hear any computer noise. So I suspect the noise issue is related to the older USB1.1 on my desktop. I’m not certain that it’s a USB thingy or a general computer aged related problem but USBV1.1 seems to be the most obvious culprit.

 Hope this helps

 OD


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have also ordered a corda move it will be here next week. I am interested in buying a Goldring Dr150. Will it sound good with corda move? Skylab I think you have also tested your dr150s with your corda move. Can you write your impressions, will this combination sound good? Does dr150 benefit from an amplification?_

 

The DR150 sounds great with the Move. Granted, my DR150's are recabled and woody modded, but at least with my pair, the Move amped them very nicely.


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *onedigit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, I’ve tried the Move on my laptop which has USB2 in high gain, high current and so far I can’t hear any computer noise. So I suspect the noise issue is related to the older USB1.1 on my desktop. I’m not certain that it’s a USB thingy or a general computer aged related problem but USBV1.1 seems to be the most obvious culprit.
 OD_

 

I think the Texas Instruments chipset used in the Move supports USB1 so you shouldn't any advantage using a pc with a USB2 controller. But I'm not sure that will make a difference...


----------



## Iced

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The DR150 sounds great with the Move. Granted, my DR150's are recabled and woody modded, but at least with my pair, the Move amped them very nicely._

 

Thank you Skylab you are great!


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thislittlepiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow, i'm surprised so many ppl are jumping onto the Move bandwagon. i got mine a few days ago to replace my main rig (modded lite dac-ah>porta corda mkiii). i'm sad to say the Move dac is easily outclassed by my old dac-ah, but the amp is an improvement over the porta corda mkiii. overall, the Move dac/amp combo is a very slight downgrade, but a hell of a lot cheaper. it goes great with my dt990._

 

Reality check--your dac-ah is HUGE. I don't see how you would seriously consider comparing it to something designed for portability size and power constraints.


----------



## Computerstud

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Reality check--your dac-ah is HUGE. I don't see how you would seriously consider comparing it to something designed for portability size and power constraints._

 

Your dac is gigantic and cost more than the corda move. I doubt that the dac in the corda move is of higher quality than a dedicated home dac. The move is more for people with laptops (even desktops) or portables who like less clutter and portability without sacrificing much performance.

 I have a laptop dedicated to music, videos, and games. I can't imagine having an external dac and external home amp dingalinging out of my laptop. Portability FTW.....


----------



## koto-in

The DAC chip in the Move is the same as that in the Apple Airport Express.


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a laptop dedicated to music, videos, and games. I can't imagine having an external dac and external home amp dingalinging out of my laptop. Portability FTW....._

 

That's very true. I don't think Jan intended to make MOVE's DAC target at dedicated home DAC. Also the cost will exceed USD.235 by a lot if using an external DAC + an amp for computer sources. I won't spend such high price only to improve SQ for travel needs. Of course, it's only my personal opinion.

 Comparing to the sound card of my Laptop MOVE's DAC is a significant upgrade- at least "listenable" to me. I am glad what MOVE does for me- a very good portable DAC/amp combo.


----------



## Lowfront

Man this waiting game is killing me.

 My move was shipped 4 days ago. Longest 4 day ever.


----------



## pkjames

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lowfront* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man this waiting game is killing me.

 My move was shipped 4 days ago. Longest 4 day ever._

 

mine is also shipped out 4 days ago...


----------



## MadCap

Hello everybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I am just in the process of thinking about Corda Move, but I got a question for those using it on the USB.
 - It is Vista compatible?
 - does it support ASIO4all or everybody is using kernel streaming from foobar2000?
 I am curious about this questions because I got M-Audio Transit, which is definitely a better DAC/soundcard, but I`am planning to replace it with the move. It seems that the quality should be comparable and I save like 100$ by selling the Transit which I use only for stereo listening on headphones anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadCap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello everybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 - does it support ASIO4all or everybody is using kernel streaming from foobar2000?_

 

It supports ASIO4all from foobar2000. Dunno about compatibility with Vista...


----------



## MadCap

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klemchang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It supports ASIO4all from foobar2000. Dunno about compatibility with Vista..._

 

If it does support ASIO4all at XP, it should work fine at Vista too ... but we will see, I almost ordered it just now ...


----------



## jimmy8269

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadCap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello everybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I am just in the process of thinking about Corda Move, but I got a question for those using it on the USB.
 - It is Vista compatible?
 - does it support ASIO4all or everybody is using kernel streaming from foobar2000?
 I am curious about this questions because I got M-Audio Transit, which is definitely a better DAC/soundcard, but I`am planning to replace it with the move. It seems that the quality should be comparable and I save like 100$ by selling the Transit which I use only for stereo listening on headphones anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 


 It've been tested against both Windows XP & Vista. No problem, just have to reboot your computer before the using for the first time.


----------



## Shevlock

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The DAC chip in the Move is the same as that in the Apple Airport Express._

 

Does this mean that one will see no performance upgrade if already listening through an apple computer? I"m a little confused on what that means exactly... please enlighten me


----------



## V-Duh

itsborken's Jameco PS suggestion is easy to mod for the MOVE - Thanks itsborken!
 I ordered a 12VDC regulated 200mA wall wart (Jameco #20898, $12.45) to fit within Jan's recommended 100 to 500 mA range. This PS also needs the plug (part # below) to be soldered on. ***NOTE***This PS has the polarity reversed!!! You will need to switch polarity when you solder up new plug. I haven't soldered anything since working on a model railroad when I was a kid. If I can do it, in less than 15 minutes while checking things again, and again, and again, I'll bet anyone can.

 I used a borrowed multimeter to check voltage and also verify that the polarity was reversed from original to new. I got a constant 11.92 VDC. Very good I think.

 AS itsborken said: PLEASE don't order from this unless you look at the parts descriptions online vs. Jan's Move manual and know what you are doing. I [we] may have ordered the wrong parts and don't want you to pay for my [our] mistake too.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found a 12vdc regulated 500mA wall wart at Jameco Electronics (nobody laugh). Unfortunately it means reterminating the barrel plug with a 1.3mm connector (minor solder job). If Dr. Meier recommends a regulated PS I'm not one to argue. 

 I *think* the parts are:
 Jameco#162996 PS regulated, linear ($13.14)
 Jameco#71192 plug ($0.95)
_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dr Meier recommends running between 100 and 500 mA as at higher levels the regulation doesn't work quite so well on low current apps like this._


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shevlock* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does this mean that one will see no performance upgrade if already listening through an apple computer? I"m a little confused on what that means exactly... please enlighten me_

 

The Airport Express is an _external_ wireless receiver with a DAC chip in it. http://www.apple.com/airportexpress/ To achieve the audio performance of the Move, you would still need an amplifier.


----------



## MadCap

jimmy8269, thanks for confirmation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 And about the DAC > i don`t really know, why there is no option to replace or order the move with some better DAC ... it would be a nice upgrade


----------



## one-eyed-xander

Got my Move in Australia, only 8 days after ordering. Yaay!

 Initial impressions are very positive. Currently listening through my A900s, soon to be upgrade to D2000s probably. Source is a PowerBook G4, MP3 320kbps. USB power only for now, but I will try it with a 12V adapter as soon as I get a chance.

 The unit itself was smaller than I was expecting, and finished very nicely. Very attractive little unit. Only slight grumble is that the volume knob is very close to the headphone port, and is quite sticky, so it's not exactly easy to get the right volume level.

 Packaging is very nice, everything fits in there very snugly. I was extremely impressed by the manual, which explained everything clearly.

 As for the sound, well it is great. This is my first headphone amplifier and I'm quite satisfied by the quality, although frankly I wasn't expecting a night-and-day difference with respect to my PowerBook (or iPod for that matter). Definitely better though, more detailed, more zing at the high end. And the crossfeed filter is nice too.

 Overall I'm happy but I want to try them with some more capable headphones, such as the D2000s (should audiocubes ever get any in stock, but that's another story...).


----------



## itsborken

V-Duh;3118736 said:
			
		

> I ordered a 12VDC regulated 200mA wall wart (Jameco #20898, $12.45) to fit within Jan's recommended 100 to 500 mA range. This PS also needs the plug (part # below) to be soldered on. ***NOTE***This PS has the polarity reversed!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm glad it worked out well for you and that you caught the polarity problem by checking it out. Thanks for certifying another part number for the rest of the users.
> ...


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Airport Express is an external wireless receiver with a DAC chip in it. http://www.apple.com/airportexpress/ To achieve the audio performance of the Move, you would still need an amplifier._

 

That is pretty slick. Do you know how it does 
 with external speakers (any recommendations)?


----------



## zatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is pretty slick. Do you know how it does 
 with external speakers (any recommendations)?_

 

I use a APX with iTunes to my RSA Raptor. The APX provides both Analog 1/8 jack and via
 the same jack SPDIF/TOS. I thought the analog sounded OK as a source. I run the digital
 to my Scott Nixon Tube Dac+ and that sounds much better.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use a APX with iTunes to my RSA Raptor. The APX provides both Analog 1/8 jack and via
 the same jack SPDIF/TOS. I thought the analog sounded OK as a source. I run the digital
 to my Scott Nixon Tube Dac+ and that sounds much better._

 

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Computerstud

It seems like the consensus is that the Move has great synergy with AKG K701. Am I correct in stating this?
 I can't decide whether to pair my K701 with the move or a nice tube amp. I don't particularly like to have an external DAC and external AMP. Too many plugs.


----------



## zatara

Shipped 7/12 arrived 7/16 in NJ. I was just today planning for it's arrival in another 6 days and here it is.
 Completly derailed my house work. Good thing the wife and kids are at the beach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Any way my favorite bass track (John Scofield's Kool) is really kicking with my HD650 right out of the box. Just plugged it in to my MBP and started some iTunage.

 Ahh time for a little Micheal Brecker (may he rest in peace).

 I usually don't impulse buy but for the price and the glowing review Skylab did I just could not help myself.

 After listening for just 20 minutes two things are apparent:
 This tiny box has a big sound and it's a keeper.

 Thanks for the great review Skylab and let the burn in begin........


----------



## rwest1389

I noticed that on my um1s, there is quite a bit of channel imbalance at the lowest levels. With a line out and then the volume on the move turned all the way down, it still plays. The volume on stablizes at a little past 8 o'clock, which is moderately loud. Just a headups for anyone looking to use the move with very sensitive iems primarily. If you like your music very soft, this could be a problem. If you listen at a decent level, its fine.


----------



## onedigit

Robert Fripp & Brian Eno - The Equatorial Stars

 Very nice.


----------



## onedigit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *onedigit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Robert Fripp & Brian Eno - The Equatorial Stars

 Very nice._

 

Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwest1389* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I noticed that on my um1s, there is quite a bit of channel imbalance at the lowest levels. With a line out and then the volume on the move turned all the way down, it still plays. The volume on stablizes at a little past 8 o'clock, which is moderately loud. Just a headups for anyone looking to use the move with very sensitive iems primarily. If you like your music very soft, this could be a problem. If you listen at a decent level, its fine._

 

Did you use low gain? If not, that might help for low Z cans or IEMs.


----------



## oicdn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shipped 7/12 arrived 7/16 in NJ. I was just today planning for it's arrival in another 6 days and here it is.
 Completly derailed my house work. Good thing the wife and kids are at the beach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any way my favorite bass track (John Scofield's Kool) is really kicking with my HD650 right out of the box. Just plugged it in to my MBP and started some iTunage.

 Ahh time for a little Micheal Brecker (may he rest in peace).

 I usually don't impulse buy but for the price and the glowing review Skylab did I just could not help myself.

 After listening for just 20 minutes two things are apparent:
 This tiny box has a big sound and it's a keeper.

 Thanks for the great review Skylab and let the burn in begin........_

 

I thought the same thing. When my Hornet deal went sour, I immediately ordered another amp, and it just so happenned to be the Move after Skylab said it trumps the Hornets Bass impact. Which is mainly what I was getting a hornet for, is the reknown RSA impact/punch.

 Mine was ordered and I got an eMail back from Jan on July 11th, Wednesday at 3pm EST (which is 10pm in Germany) saying it would be shipped out 1st thing in the morning(Thursday). I also live on the East Coast (obviously from the time, lol), and most norther point in Florida, Jacksonville, so I'm hoping for it soon.

 Mine hasn't arrived yet...I'm not expecting it to arrive early, but if it does(how the hell did yours arrive so fast???)...I'm screwed, cause I'll likely get nothing done. 

 But wierder things have happenned. Somebody sent me a MO from SoCal 1st class mail...I got it the next day according to the post date on the stamp. Musta got mixed in with the overnight mail, or somebody was being real nice. Oh, if only that could happen more often.


----------



## zatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought the same thing. When my Hornet deal went sour, I immediately ordered another amp, and it just so happenned to be the Move after Skylab said it trumps the Hornets Bass impact. Which is mainly what I was getting a hornet for, is the reknown RSA impact/punch.

 Mine was ordered and I got an eMail back from Jan on July 11th, Wednesday at 3pm EST (which is 10pm in Germany) saying it would be shipped out 1st thing in the morning(Thursday). I also live on the East Coast (obviously from the time, lol), and most norther point in Florida, Jacksonville, so I'm hoping for it soon.

 Mine hasn't arrived yet...I'm not expecting it to arrive early, but if it does(how the hell did yours arrive so fast???)...I'm screwed, cause I'll likely get nothing done. 

 But wierder things have happenned. Somebody sent me a MO from SoCal 1st class mail...I got it the next day according to the post date on the stamp. Musta got mixed in with the overnight mail, or somebody was being real nice. Oh, if only that could happen more often._

 

Nobody was more suprsed than I was. It is a fun little amp. Hope your's comes soon.


----------



## rwest1389

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klemchang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you use low gain? If not, that might help for low Z cans or IEMs._

 

ah i forgot that default is high gain. yeah i havent had time to tinker with that but ill hopefully try tonight. thanks for the suggestion

 well ive gotten used to the crossfeed and now i like it a lot. slightly smaller soundstage but everything sounds so much more natural and airier.


----------



## senny-ftw

_And about the DAC > i don`t really know, why there is no option to replace or order the move with some better DAC ... it would be a nice upgrade_

 - The onboard DAC is very good and is well-matched to the amp's abilities IMO.
 - It would be extremely difficult to have a second PCB for the DAC on a device this small. Would make it bigger, possibly more components, which means less battery life.
 - The points above explain why I can't think of ANY portable pocket-sized amp with multiple DAC options.


----------



## Thurston Moore

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It seems like the consensus is that the Move has great synergy with AKG K701. Am I correct in stating this?
 I can't decide whether to pair my K701 with the move or a nice tube amp. I don't particularly like to have an external DAC and external AMP. Too many plugs._

 

I just received my Move with a pair of K701s today. This is actually my first serious set of headphones I´ve ever purchased...and I´ve not even owned a headphone amp before. Nonetheless...they sound great together...even right out of the box. Even if I´m a beginner in this field of hi-fi...I still think I have good judgement and good ears. If you decide to get the Move I think/hope you will be satisfied.


----------



## minimus

I just received my Corda Move and am really impressed with it right out of the box. With an ALO Cotton Dock to my iPod, it certainly brings the iPod to a whole new level. My E4Cs sound much better than before, and paired with my K271s, it doesn't fall too far behind my home setup. Don't get me wrong, a Singlepower Extreme and K340s sound better than the portable setup, but I certainly won't miss that setup as much when I am travelling.


----------



## Flasken

I'm yet another person who just got his Move 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I came from a Porta Corda mk2, and after just 12 hours of burn in, the difference is already very noticable - finally I feel like I am really tapping into the potential of my imod. There is a clear improvement in the low frequency as well as treble, indeed it seems there is an overall improvement in detail across all frequencies - yet at the same time there is a really amazing improvement in the overall perceived smoothness of the sound. This is just listening through my aging beyer DT-250 - the scaling of which repeatedly surprises me - but I am in the process of acquiring a pair of Livewires to really complete my perfect portable setup. When I get those I might just do a deeper comparison of the PC mk2 and the Move, as I have a feeling that more people are considering upgrading from that to Move than from the MkIII.

 The usb dac is treating me really well too, as is the crossfeed. Meier has really improved the latter since mkII, yet I still percieve some loss in bass and overall fullness of sound when I turn it on. Still, I pretty much prefer it for any song that features 100% stereo seperation now, definately far more usable now.

 Yeah and I know this has been said before, but this amp is seriously built like an absolute tank. Almost feels like overkill - I removed the PCB to enable low gain mode, and the weight of the empty case dwarfed that of the internals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still, it really feels good to have such a solid device, plus it's always nice with a spare murder weapon, AMIRITE!??


----------



## sum1

i just got my Move as well but i think my crossfeed is not working since i cant hear any difference  oh no i think mine is broken out of the box.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sum1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i just got my Move as well but i think my crossfeed is not working since i cant hear any difference  oh no i think mine is broken out of the box._

 

Crossfeed is subtle. Listen to a bunch of different recordings and switch back and forth. You'll eventually pick up the difference.


----------



## sum1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Crossfeed is subtle. Listen to a bunch of different recordings and switch back and forth. You'll eventually pick up the difference._

 

Hmm... Subtle heh. Maybe i need to try it with another headphone since i am currently still at the office using it with ksc-75 only 

 I'm assuming the crossfeed switch takes effect as soon as its toggled right?


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sum1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm... Subtle heh. Maybe i need to try it with another headphone since i am currently still at the office using it with ksc-75 only 

 I'm assuming the crossfeed switch takes effect as soon as its toggled right?_

 

Yes, the crossfeed mode is immediately on after you switch it. The effect is more noticeable in the lower frequency range.


----------



## Flasken

Try some songs that you know to have 100% stereo seperation. This is what the crossfeed was made for - if you flick the switch while a sound is playing only in one of the earpieces, you will easily notice the source of the sound moving a bit forward, and becoming less annoying.


----------



## Computerstud

I would like to extend my thank you to all the owner of the corda move that has taken their time out to post their impressions. 
 Much Appreciated,
 Thank You.
 I was on the fence about the move and now I'm closer to pulling the trigger on the move.
 Just need a little bit more push


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just need a little bit more push_

 

As you wish- push [size=small]push[/size] [size=large]push[/size] [size=xx-large]push[/size]













 After listening intensively for weeks, I found one strange thing- for some recordings I prefer K501+MOVE to HD650+Prehead...


----------



## rwest1389

Right now I'm trying to change the gain on my MOVE, but am having trouble removing the faceplate. I removed the front 2 screws, but its it feels like something is still holding it back firmly. I don't want to break anything. Also, the manual says to remove the PCB in addition to the front plate. Whats a PCB? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any suggestions to remove it would be much appreciated. I would hate to mess this thing up.

 edit: i took the back plate off just for kicks and it was really easy. frontplate not budging. anyone had this problem?


----------



## GreenLeo

I just received my MOVE. It sounds good out of the box.

 Anybody has ideas the time it takes to fully burn in the MOVE and the time marks that the amp shows major changes and the changes (like punchy bass, better image, ..., etc)? I want these data to train my ears.

 Thanks.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwest1389* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_edit: i took the back plate off just for kicks and it was really easy. frontplate not budging. anyone had this problem?_

 

I didn't have a problem opening up mine. Is the printed circuit board in the 'channel' when you look at the back opening? What happens if you apply light pressure to the circuit board from the back--does it start to slide forwards?


----------



## rwest1389

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didn't have a problem opening up mine. Is the printed circuit board in the 'channel' when you look at the back opening? What happens if you apply light pressure to the circuit board from the back--does it start to slide forwards?_

 

At first that didnt help, so I (daringly, probably stupidly) got a knife and pryed the front plate a little bit, then pushed from the back, a little more prying, finally came loose and in one piece. thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwest1389* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At first that didnt help, so I (daringly, probably stupidly) got a knife and pryed the front plate a little bit, then pushed from the back, a little more prying, finally came loose and in one piece. thanks for the suggestion._

 

Glad you got it apart and intact.


----------



## rwest1389

Low gain works really well with iems. No channel imbalance at low volumes anymore. UM1s + bass = not bad at all.


----------



## Computerstud

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwest1389* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Low gain works really well with iems. No channel imbalance at low volumes anymore. UM1s + bass = not bad at all._

 

Why must you torture me?
 When you said that it had channel imbalance, my wallet was thanking you. Then you post the above statement..... To be honest, I don't even listen to music. I probably listen about 2 hours a week.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But I just got a k701 (I haven't even touch it yet). Don't know why I bought it, since I'm never gonna even use it.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To be honest, I don't even listen to music. I probably listen about 2 hours a week.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sir, I am from Headphone Protective Services. In the best interest of your headphones I'm going to have to claim custody of them for the State. We will shelter them and give you one week visitation for every 19 weeks in our custody until this abherent behavior ceases.


----------



## sweetwilly

TTVJ shipped mine out yesterday! I'm pretty excited to try it out with my new DT-880s!


----------



## rhymesgalore

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sum1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i just got my Move as well but i think my crossfeed is not working since i cant hear any difference  oh no i think mine is broken out of the box._

 

A simple way to test how crossfeed works is to play a track with audio on only on side. I created a 300hz test tone which plays on the left channe only:
http://rapidshare.com/files/43568614/crossfeed-test.mp3

 If you listen to it without crossfeed it's on the left side only. But when you switch crossfeed on, the tone "moves" more to the center. Just give it a try, and you will instantly see that crossfeed works


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreenLeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anybody has ideas the time it takes to fully burn in the MOVE and the time marks that the amp shows major changes and the changes (like punchy bass, better image, ..., etc)? I want these data to train my ears._

 

After 20 hours, you can hear the difference and start to improve.


----------



## Flasken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just need a little bit more push_

 

Didn't you read skylab's comparison of 23 (number keeps rising) portable amps? He has pretty much all portable amps on that list, some alot more expensive than Move. Move is #1 in his list


----------



## pkjames

5 days since purchase, can't wait anymore!!!


----------



## Firestarter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Flasken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Didn't you read skylab's comparison of 23 (number keeps rising) portable amps? He has pretty much all portable amps on that list, some alot more expensive than Move. Move is #1 in his list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

FOTM hard at work I'd say


----------



## sum1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhymesgalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A simple way to test how crossfeed works is to play a track with audio on only on side. I created a 300hz test tone which plays on the left channe only:
http://rapidshare.com/files/43568614/crossfeed-test.mp3

 If you listen to it without crossfeed it's on the left side only. But when you switch crossfeed on, the tone "moves" more to the center. Just give it a try, and you will instantly see that crossfeed works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks for the file rhymesgalore. Yeah the crossfeed works just fine on my MOVE using that file. I guess i just didn't expect the subtleness of the crossfeed


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But I just got a k701 (I haven't even touch it yet). Don't know why I bought it, since I'm never gonna even use it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I guess someone with a K701 will post impressions soon to give you a final shot...


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sum1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the file rhymesgalore. Yeah the crossfeed works just fine on my MOVE using that file. I guess i just didn't expect the subtleness of the crossfeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

In Jan's earlier products the crossfeed has 3 levels- low, mid, and high. I guess most people, including me, use low crossfeed mode most often. Therefore when Jan had his mkII products in market only low crossfeed mode remained.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Firestarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FOTM hard at work I'd say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'd say that after reviewing more than 25 portable amps, and having a number of very good amps on hand to directly compare the MOVE to, that my review has NOTHING to do with "FOTM", or it being new.


----------



## Flasken

FOTM refers to group mentality, not a single reviewers opinion.


----------



## Cosmic Fool

I'm getting seriously interested in this little wonder. At this moment I'm actually saving for a desktop-amp (+DAC) and I wonder if the Move could be a worthy - and cheap - alternative. I would like to use it with my CD-player and my PC. I have no experience whatsoever with HP-amps btw. 

 A couple questions: 
 1) Can you hook up the Move to a CD-player? If so, what sort of cable do you need?

 2) Is a 12V AC Adaptor a major improvement with regards to SQ when using a high impedance HP? (I have a Beyer DT 990, 05 with 250 Ohm)

 3) Can it drive my headphone to a fairly loud volume? I'm mostly listening at rather loud volumes.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Flasken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FOTM refers to group mentality, not a single reviewers opinion._

 

Fair enough, although if you look at your post, that certainly didn't seem to be what you were saying. In any case, the MOVE is, IMO, deserving of its growing fan base.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cosmic Fool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A couple questions: 
 1) Can you hook up the Move to a CD-player? If so, what sort of cable do you need?_

 

You would need a RCA to 3.5mm stereo cable.

  Quote:


 2) Is a 12V AC Adaptor a major improvement with regards to SQ when using a high impedance HP? (I have a Beyer DT 990, 05 with 250 Ohm) 
 

It provides a little more headroom on the volume control. Power=amplification. It helps with my HD650s and I'd expect your DT990s to behave the same. You'll probably want to set the amp to high gain.

  Quote:


 3) Can it drive my headphone to a fairly loud volume? I'm mostly listening at rather loud volumes. 
 

Probably high enough to prematurely end your headphone career with extended use. I measured my Denon D2000 at 93dB with whitenoise.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Firestarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FOTM hard at work I'd say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What's not to like about this product? Sounds great, has DAC support, solidly built, and sold at a very reasonable price point so it has great value. 

 Unless someone releases a drastically improved/new amp design (always possible), I think the Move is going to be leading this segment while the other manufacturers catch up. The Xin Reference sounds like it will play in this area minus a few features and at a higher price. We will see/hear what it can do in a few months.


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Thanks for the quick reply, Itsborken! I see that Dr Meier offers a RCA to 3.5 mm cable at a reasonable price. So I only need to find a decent 12V AC adaptor. A quick search learns me that some websites sell such adaptors for about €6, are these good - and especially stable - enough for the Move? Or is it better/safer to choose a more expensive adaptor?


----------



## zatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cosmic Fool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the quick reply, Itsborken! I see that Dr Meier offers a RCA to 3.5 mm cable at a reasonable price. So I only need to find a decent 12V AC adaptor. A quick search learns me that some websites sell such adaptors for about €6, are these good - and especially stable - enough for the Move? Or is it better/safer to choose a more expensive adaptor?_

 

Make sure it is regulated. It will say regulated on the web page and Dr. Meier recommends between 200ma and 500ma of current.

 You will also need to find a tip for the ac adapter. See the specifications earlier in this thread.


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Make sure it is regulated. It will say regulated on the web page and Dr. Meier recommends between 200ma and 500ma of current.

 You will also need to find a tip for the ac adapter. See the specifications earlier in this thread._

 

That looks rather complicated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wouldn't it be much simpeler if Dr. Meier sells those adaptors himself? Where am I gonna find such specific adaptor and that tip here? Is there anyone here who has bought them in Europe yet?

 Ok, I may have panicked to soon . I found a 12V regulated adaptor with 500 mA (is this preferable over a 300mA btw?) that comes with a couple of tips (2.5, 3.5mm, 2.35x0.75mm, 3.5x1.35mm, 4.0x1.7mm, 5.0x2.1mm, 5.5x2.5mm). Could the appropriate one be included?


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cosmic Fool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I only need to find a decent 12V AC adaptor. A quick search learns me that some websites sell such adaptors for about €6, are these good - and especially stable - enough for the Move? Or is it better/safer to choose a more expensive adaptor?_

 

Unfortunately I don't know what adapters would be good for you in the EU. Something with Regulated 12vdc output, between 200 and 500 mA, 1.3mm barrel plug 1.3mm, with positive in the center, negative on the sheathing would do the trick. Try to get a linear vs a switched power supply if possible. linear is constant power where switched is essentially oscillating and can introduce noise. 

 The problem in the States is these PS come with 2.1mm barrel plugs so it means cutting off the end and soldering on the 1.3mm plug. I wish there was a single source without DIY but nobody has found a good supplier yet.


----------



## Computerstud

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klemchang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess someone with a K701 will post impressions soon to give you a final shot...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No need for the final blow..... Just ordered it.....don't know why but I did.....

 Head-fi = gold-digger.....Suck you dry and leave you wanting more.....In the end.....you don't even know what happen.....

 I won't be able to use it for another 4 weeks but I ordered that little sucker anyway......

 I was searching for a pair of computer headphones (because my old *$10* sony earphone broke, look at the *$10* part) and ran across this site. Then started reading and ultimately became a member.

 Here is what head-fi did to me in a span of 2 months:
 1) Ipod 5.5 gen (and various interconnect, dock)
 2) HD485
 3) HD595
 4) k701
 5) ER-6I
 6) IM716
 6) KSC75, marshmallow
 7) Ibasso T1
 8) Just now: Corda Move 

 I haven't even touched most of this stuff.....
 To tell ya the truth.....I just wanted to have a *medium head-fi penis*.....that's why I did it.....


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cosmic Fool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Ok, I may have panicked to soon . I found a 12V regulated adaptor with 500 mA (is this preferable over a 300mA btw?) that comes with a couple of tips (2.5, 3.5mm, 2.35x0.75mm, 3.5x1.35mm, 4.0x1.7mm, 5.0x2.1mm, 5.5x2.5mm). Could the appropriate one be included?_

 

The 3.5x1.35mm looks like the right one. We have this company here, Radioshack, whose 'regulated' PS really don't measure up to the 12v on the label. I would use a voltmeter to check the output voltage before plugging it in. If it isn't real close to 12v, I'd take it back and keep looking. 13v will work but if it becomes 14v in 6 months, 15v in a year, eventually the Move will burn out. Spend the time looking; its not worth losing an amp over.

 Best of luck!


----------



## MadCap

Hm, I invited myself to your club ppl, just placed my order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 And about the adaptor > I checked local electronics shop and they got 300mA regulated power supply for like 4,5E 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 The plugs looks good too, I think it would do the job well (it even got a polarity switcher!)

 I hope, that the internal DAC would be fine and the Transit would go to sale and lower mine expenses and cable count on the desk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Btw. default gain is set to high or low? I got HD 580, so i definitely need high and the extra power from adaptor comes handy too, right?


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadCap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hm, I invited myself to your club ppl, just placed my order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 And about the adaptor > I checked local electronics shop and they got 300mA regulated power supply for like 4,5E 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 The plugs looks good too, I think it would do the job well (it even got a polarity switcher!)

 I hope, that the internal DAC would be fine and the Transit would go to sale and lower mine expenses and cable count on the desk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Btw. default gain is set to high or low? I got HD 580, so i definitely need high and the extra power from adaptor comes handy too, right?_

 


 AAACCCCKKK That looks exactly like the PS I tried (static on the channels). Thought I trashed my new Move. Unplugged it and measured 18.5vdc out of tip even though it was set to 12vdc. BE CAREFUL!!


----------



## MadCap

the shell (casing, plastics) are almost all the time same, because they are made "generic". So the "guts" could be different, especialy because this is 230V version. But i would definitely check it before using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least mine know-how from high-school comes handy this time again.


----------



## rwest1389

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadCap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hm, I invited myself to your club ppl, just placed my order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 And about the adaptor > I checked local electronics shop and they got 300mA regulated power supply for like 4,5E 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The plugs looks good too, I think it would do the job well (it even got a polarity switcher!)

 I hope, that the internal DAC would be fine and the Transit would go to sale and lower mine expenses and cable count on the desk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Btw. default gain is set to high or low? I got HD 580, so i definitely need high and the extra power from adaptor comes handy too, right?_

 

default=high
 external power is definitely a plus.


----------



## koto-in

From Lowfront:

  Quote:


 I'm using a Mascot 12V 300mA power supply (230 Vac 50 Hz) that I bought at Elfa http://www.elfa.se/en/. Stock number is: 69-803-87. The power supply doesn't come with a connector for the Move. Connectors are sold separately and the 3.8/1.35 mm with stock number 69-805-28 fits perfectly. The power supply is stabilised and I measured the output to 12.00V out of the box and 11.97V after half an hour connected to Move.


----------



## Wotan1

I've got an adaptor (regulated) for 12V but *1000MA. *. Is this ok for powering the Move. Or is 1000MA to much for this amp? Please advise.


----------



## zatara

I sent the following emil to Jan and got this back:

 > I read in the move thread that you recommend between 100ma and 500ma of current.
 My understanding is that the amp would just draw as much
 current as it needed. Is this not the case?


 The amp will indeed not draw more current then required.
 However current consumption is really very low (around 20 mA)


 > The reason I ask is that the specs on my 12v power supply for output current are
 > Output Current .........................3 Amps DC Continuous (Maximum).


 This amp will work fine. However, the 3 Amps is rather
 overkill.

 (Actually voltage regulation is generally at its best when the
 current drawn is at least 5% of maximum current).

 Cheers


 Jan


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klemchang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess someone with a K701 will post impressions soon to give you a final shot...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have a Move on its way so I will post some Move/701 impressions starting next week.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadCap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So the "guts" could be different, especialy because this is 230V version._

 

That's true. I was having a flashback, that's all.


----------



## Lowfront

I'm starting to go insane over here. Shipped 8 days ago now.

 God I hope it gets here for friday at least.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jan* 
_
 Actually voltage regulation is generally at its best when the
 current drawn is at least 5% of maximum current._

 

That would make a _recommended_ maximum power supply of 360mA.


----------



## Lowfront

K so I know nothing about electronics when it comes to this stuff.

 When I go to radio shack in a couple days when I get mine. I'm looking for a 

 non switch regulated 12v power adapter with maxiumum power supply of 360mA.

 have them test the output and find a attachment that first the move.



 How can I say all this without sounding clueless?


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cosmic Fool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I
 Is a 12V AC Adaptor a major improvement with regards to SQ when using a high impedance HP? (I have a Beyer DT 990, 05 with 250 Ohm)_

 

With 250 Ohm cans, the Move will become current-limited at 11.25V so you'll definitely get some benefit by using a 12V supply.


----------



## WindowsX

I tested this amp with k701. Since this amp lacks the demision and impact comparing to home amps (should be what to expect from less than 20ma consumption and non-class A), it couldn't drive k701 at satisfy point. But if you use this amp for 32 ohm headphone like without knowing the potential of home amp, this is the 1st rank you should buy. I no longer use portable amp that doesn't have potential of home amp anymore so this ones won't own me.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lowfront* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_K so I know nothing about electronics when it comes to this stuff.

 When I go to radio shack in a couple days when I get mine. I'm looking for a 

 non switch regulated 12v power adapter with maxiumum power supply of 360mA.

 have them test the output and find a attachment that first the move.



 How can I say all this without sounding clueless?_

 

Radio Shack may only have a 500mA model (that will also work fine), but if you wanted to look further, you should typically be able to find a 300mA model on the market. In any case the maximum measured output voltage should not exceed 13V.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WindowsX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I tested this amp with k701. Since this amp lacks the demision and impact comparing to home amps (should be what to expect from less than 20ma consumption and non-class A), it couldn't drive k701 at satisfy point. But if you use this amp for 32 ohm headphone like without knowing the potential of home amp, this is the 1st rank you should buy. I no longer use portable amp that doesn't have potential of home amp anymore so this ones won't own me._

 

Please tell us to which home amp you are referring and which portable amp you are now using.


----------



## Computerstud

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WindowsX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I tested this amp with k701. Since this amp lacks the demision and impact comparing to home amps (should be what to expect from less than 20ma consumption and non-class A), it couldn't drive k701 at satisfy point. But if you use this amp for 32 ohm headphone like without knowing the potential of home amp, this is the 1st rank you should buy. I no longer use portable amp that doesn't have potential of home amp anymore so this ones won't own me._

 












 I'm sorry but I'm new to all this stuff....what exactly are you saying?
 Are you saying that it doesn't sound good with the k701?
 Please forgive my ignorance.


----------



## WindowsX

It sounds good with k701. Please don't get me wrong. I'm using corda move to compare with Stello HP100+Aqueous RCA cable with iMod G4 source. Highs can get high without rolling back. sound stage is fairly nice and details is outstanding for portable amp I tested so far in this site. Bass is clean and little bit punchy. However, it's floor base amplifier lacking power to drive empowered headphone like ER-4S or k701. In terms of demision, impact and dynamic to see the sound in significant level from portable to home, corda move couldn't surpass portable level while my friend's DIY headphone amp can give better benefit for home-like amp (of coure it looks bigger and consume much more current than corda move like 35ma instead of 5-15ma)

 If you don't know what home headphone amp sounds like, corda move is defintely the best among all portables.


----------



## dw6928

I am not sure I can agree with such a dismissive statement about portables and 701s. I have used a Xenos 1HA-EPC since it was introduced as well as a Headroom Microamp with my 701s and they have produced a magnificent sound. Perhaps not to the level of a desktop amp, perhaps not even to the level of my Heed Canamp but well worth owning and listening to and not dismissed out of hand!


----------



## WindowsX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am not sure I can agree with such a dismissive statement about portables and 701s. I have used a Xenos 1HA-EPC since it was introduced as well as a Headroom Microamp with my 701s and they have produced a magnificent sound. Perhaps not to the level of a desktop amp, perhaps not even to the level of my Heed Canamp but well worth owning and listening to and not dismissed out of hand!_

 

Xenos 1HA-EPC failed to impress me (including hornet m) and it's getting sold out from hand to hand in Thailand. I haven't seen anybody say Heed canamp is better than Stello HP100 while some say the opposite. There's no doubt that corda move would be far far away from HP100 (How can you expect home headphone to sound nice with portable amp that use only 1/20 current of home headphone amp?)

 Once you get used to 1500$ rig (500 each for iMod, amp and cable), you'll know what I mean.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WindowsX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In terms of demision, impact and dynamic to see the sound in significant level from portable to home, corda move couldn't surpass portable level while my friend's DIY headphone amp can give better benefit for home-like amp (of coure it looks bigger and consume much more current than corda move like 35ma instead of 5-15ma)_

 

So based on what you've said so far, you are using your friend's amp and if this amp is indeed portable, as you claim, then the apogee of the "portable level" you refer to would apparently be established by said beast. How about coming clean and showing us some pictures of this thing.


----------



## WindowsX

ummm... actually, it took me hard to call it portable. it's longer than Xenos 1HA-EPC and much bigger than corda move. In the size of portable, corda move is the best until my friend can make it smaller enough. If it sounds promising, I may ship this amp to someone in head-fi to give an audition to review it for you but for now it seems hard to make ones because he lacks the materials to use (It's not easy to find good stuff to make an amp in Thailand)

 However, this is corda move amp so it wouldn't be nice talking to other amps like that.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WindowsX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ummm... actually, it took me hard to call it portable. it's longer than Xenos 1HA-EPC and much bigger than corda move. In the size of portable, corda move is the best until my friend can make it smaller enough. If it sounds promising, I may ship this amp to someone in head-fi to give an audition to review it for you but for now it seems hard to make ones because he lacks the materials to use (It's not easy to find good stuff to make an amp in Thailand)

 However, this is corda move amp so it wouldn't be nice talking to other amps like that._

 

Case closed.


----------



## Wotan1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I sent the following emil to Jan and got this back:

 > I read in the move thread that you recommend between 100ma and 500ma of current.
 My understanding is that the amp would just draw as much
 current as it needed. Is this not the case?


 The amp will indeed not draw more current then required.
 However current consumption is really very low (around 20 mA)


 > The reason I ask is that the specs on my 12v power supply for output current are
 > Output Current .........................3 Amps DC Continuous (Maximum).


 This amp will work fine. However, the 3 Amps is rather
 overkill.

 (Actually voltage regulation is generally at its best when the
 current drawn is at least 5% of maximum current).

 Cheers


 Jan_

 


 To be honest I'm a confused not technical person. What does this mean in relation to the 12V/1000MA. Is the 1000Ma a risk and does it influence sq or is it just overkill and i'm fine?


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To be honest I'm a confused not technical person. What does this mean in relation to the 12V/1000MA. Is the 1000Ma a risk and does it influence sq or is it just overkill and i'm fine?_

 

The amp will only draw as much current as it needs. With an 18mA draw on a 1000mA supply, the voltage may fluctuate somewhat more than with a smaller supply.


----------



## Computerstud

Can anyone explain to me what Windowx is saying?
 1)According to my interpretation, he's saying that his friend's DIY amp is superior to the move.
 2) Desktop amp costing much more than the move sounds better?
 3) The move can't power the k701 to satisfy levels?

 Please correct me if I'm wrong....


----------



## Computerstud

double post....


----------



## WindowsX

1) yes but not as small as move but like xenos it also drains more current than corda move like 2-3 times
 2) yes, why not? don't tell me it should be worse
 3) yes if you know how desktop level 500$ or above sounds like


----------



## dw6928

why do you keep using $500+ desktop amps in a portable amp thread? they are not only apples and oranges, have vastly different price points, they have different end uses.


----------



## WindowsX

ummm...the question I firstly decided to reply is "Does k701 sound nice with move?" Well, it's desktop headphone. If I don't give any reference to desktop headphone amp would make such misleading information. Like "Yes. its nice. best of portable rigs at this size.".....but actually not nice enough for k701's potential.


----------



## rwest1389

Lets not crucify WindowsX at this point. I think hes just trying to give a headups that people are really raving about this MOVE, but you shouldn't expect it to compete with large amps. Many people here (including myself) use this amp largely at home. I think the point he is making is that it is a great amp for the size and money, but don't go overboard interperating many of these comments to mean the move will power k701s to their fullest abilities.


----------



## Computerstud

^^^^ True, so True....
 I doubt that I will be able to hear the difference between the corda move and a really nice desktop set-up....I'm too noob to be able to detect the subtle differences....


----------



## zatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To be honest I'm a confused not technical person. What does this mean in relation to the 12V/1000MA. Is the 1000Ma a risk and does it influence sq or is it just overkill and i'm fine?_

 

There is no risk and as long as it is regulated I do not think the sound quality will suffer. Jan just said what that the optimal level would be for the current.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WindowsX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ummm...the question I firstly decided to reply is "Does k701 sound nice with move?" Well, it's desktop headphone. If I don't give any reference to desktop headphone amp would make such misleading information. Like "Yes. its nice. best of portable rigs at this size.".....but actually not nice enough for k701's potential._

 

Granted. The K701 has greater potential than the Move can offer, but this is beside the point. Along the asymptotic curve of the audio universe, the point at which one can say that the potential of any piece of equipment is fully realized is a huge gray zone. Your argument is obvious and has no end.

 It appears that you want to say that the Move is not good enough for the K701's and that a more compatible partner would be "better". You really now are obligated to present another headphone, presumably one with less "potential", that actually sounds better with the Move than the K701.


----------



## bludo

I had one problem in adjusting to this amp, and that was the soundstage. It is too wide compared to what I was used with. The vocals were too spread apart and I couldn't focus on the singer, it made me a little dizzy trying to locate the positioning. It seemed like the voice was floating in the air all over.

 Luckily the crossfeed implementation seems to be awesome. It's only added when it needs to be and it doesn't change the tonal appearance (made some pink noise tests). What it does, is that it narrows the soundstage a little bit (you don't hear an instrument playing perpendicular to your ear) and it creates more depth. Now I'm feeling like the voice comes from the person singing.


----------



## mdarnton

Maybe the "obligation" is to name a portable amp of similar specs to the Move that's BETTER with the K701 than the Move?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Granted. The K701 has greater potential than the Move can offer, but this is beside the point. Along the asymptotic curve of the audio universe, the point at which one can say that the potential of any piece of equipment is fully realized is a huge gray zone. Your argument is obvious and has no end.

 It appears that you want to say that the Move is not good enough for the K701's and that a more compatible partner would be "better". You really now are obligated to present another headphone, presumably one with less "potential", that actually sounds better with the Move than the K701._


----------



## Computerstud

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mdarnton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe the "obligation" is to name a portable amp of similar specs to the Move that's BETTER with the K701 than the Move?_

 

Maybe extend that obligation to showing us a picture of the k701 with his friend's cmoy.....

 The move is so versatile.....
 1) it can be use as a dac/amp combo for stationary and when you are ready to go pack it up and....
 2) it can be use with an ipod/imod/portable for travel

 - battery power/ ac power
 - it has crossfeed
 - it has high gain (for hard to drive HP) and low gain (for lower impedence hp)

 That's the best of all worlds in a great package.....I don't think there is anything in the same league as the move....if there is let me know.....


----------



## oicdn

I just got mine early in the day...I must say....







 wooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WindowsX

I have no words to say for people like you anymore. Get so demanded on move as much as you like. One day Move2 maybe able to drive k1000 with balanced mod. I didn't even reveal my friend's amp spec so please shut up. Move is another cmoy extension but ones I used is down-sized circuit from desktop amp with pure class A with special bias method, multi-stage buffer,doesn't use c for output. Its sound signature is different from move but closer to the source with higher hi-fi level. However, it's not as compact as move. Move is the best ones I heard so far in that size so know your limit how good it can be.


----------



## jimmy8269

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To be honest I'm a confused not technical person. What does this mean in relation to the 12V/1000MA. Is the 1000Ma a risk and does it influence sq or is it just overkill and i'm fine?_

 

To play safe, you may adjust to 9v. I also own one with 1000ma too and I don't want to take risk by powering move with 12v by 1000ma adaptor. This is based on I couldn't find the linear adaptor with 12v and ma range 300-500.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mdarnton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe the "obligation" is to name a portable amp of similar specs to the Move that's BETTER with the K701 than the Move?_

 

But this would be another thread about the K701. I think WindowsX's thoughts beg the question of whether a "lesser" headphone would actually sound "better" in combination with the Move due to the amp's limitations relative to a desktop amp, i.e. is there an optimal headphone for the Move that is not related to the discrete quality of the headphone itself?

 I think not, but on the other hand one can imagine a headphone amp that is designed for the sonic and technical characteristics of a specific set of headphones rather than trying to support them all, or merely making a distinction between low gain and high gain.


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmy8269* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To play safe, you may adjust to 9v. I also own one with 1000ma too and I don't want to take risk by powering move with 12v by 1000ma adaptor. This is based on I couldn't find the linear adaptor with 12v and ma range 300-500._

 

I emailed Jan asking if i could use two power supplies I have at home... they're from Plextor Japan (originally for CDR/DVDRW units). 
 One is 9v DC/2A and the other is 12v DC/3A. 

 He said both are fine to use with the move if they are regulated (I guess they are). So I guess 1000mA really won't be a problem at all...


----------



## zatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *beowulf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I emailed Jan asking if i could use two power supplies I have at home... they're from Plextor Japan (originally for CDR/DVDRW units). 
 One is 12V DC/2A and the other is 24V DC/3A. 

 He said both are fine to use with the move if they are regulated (I guess they are)_

 


 If you plug in the 24v adapter you will fry your move. In the manual and on this thread it is stated not to exceed 12v.


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you plug in the 24v adapter you will fry your move. In the manual and on this thread it is stated not to exceed 12v._

 

Yes my mistake, I corrected the post but you were too fast, replied in a minute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The supplies are actually 9v/2a and 12v/3a, not 24. Those are the specs that Meier said would work perfectly, if they are regulated.


----------



## zatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *beowulf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes my mistake, I corrected the post but you were too fast, replied in a minute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The supplies are actually 9v/2a and 12v/3a, not 24. Those are the specs that Meier said would work perfectly, if they are regulated._

 

I'll wait longer next time before posting a correction.


----------



## Tantra

Then the MOVE arrived: I'm impressed by the control this portable has in the lower frequences. Strong solid foundation, with great depth and realistic dynamics. Kick drums has the right amount of punch and energy. Bass guitars has tons of weight and sparkle in both the bass and high-bass frequences. The energy of electric guitars is also presented in a superb way. Vocals are very realistic and present. 

 Great dynamics, with very good control of the bass frequences: Excellent synergy with my beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also like it's detailed and balanced presentation. Clean and punchy. The MOVE really brings out the energy in music. 

 The volume knob is placed a bit to close to the HP output, but that's manageable. 

 The only really negative thing I can think of: The presentation is so clean and energetic that I want to turn the volume up all the time...


----------



## rogues08

Is the amp in the MOVE better than the one on Arietta?
 Now I'm using the X-Fi as my source on my Desktop setup connected with an Arietta, will it pay off to get a Move instead?
 With a notebook the answer is pretty simple I guess. Go go Move!


----------



## Downer

Hi all, how does move compare to Porta Corda MKIII besides its good looks. Does it have more juice and does the SQ improve in general ? Thanks...


----------



## DennyL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *beowulf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He said both are fine to use with the move if they are regulated (I guess they are)._

 

I think you would need to confirm that they are regulated, as there are plenty of non-regulated power supplies knocking about. I put a multimeter on a 'universal' PSU that I have when it was set to 12V and saw 19V. Don't assume that by crossing your fingers your PSUs will be regulated.


----------



## jimmy8269

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DennyL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you would need to confirm that they are regulated, as there are plenty of non-regulated power supplies knocking about. I put a multimeter on a 'universal' PSU that I have when it was set to 12V and saw 19V. Don't assume that by crossing your fingers your PSUs will be regulated._

 

It's true that "Regulated" is a must. I already threw away the first swithing adaptor (non regulated), it produced annoying sound all the time.


----------



## Lamprologus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rogues08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the amp in the MOVE better than the one on Arietta?_

 

Interesting question, anyone who has heard both and can comment on similarities and differences?


----------



## alias71

Which current and gain modes do you recommend for a Sennheiser DH 600?


----------



## Iced

High current, high gain. You don't have to do anything, its the default configuration.


----------



## dw6928

awfully nice out of the box...recommended burn in? 200 or
 400.


----------



## sum1

I just got my MOVE a couple of days ago and i have a Noob question for amp burn in 

 Do i need to plug in a headphone into it during burn in or do i i just need to run music through it? Do i also need to bring up the volume knob for burn in ???


----------



## MadCap

Burn in, that intrests me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the corda would be at my desk in 4-7 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I`am looking forward to it and hopes for the best


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sum1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got my MOVE a couple of days ago and i have a Noob question for amp burn in 

 Do i need to plug in a headphone into it during burn in or do i i just need to run music through it? Do i also need to bring up the volume knob for burn in ???_

 

Yes, you need headphones connected and a reasonable volume level. Burn in for at least 100 hours.


----------



## cmirza

To anyone whose used the USB audio on the Move, how does the SQ compare to that of a non-iMod iPod, source-wise?


----------



## gtp

Not to stir up the controversy of a few months ago, but are there any pics of the inside? I'm just wondering what approximately is inside. The website says amplification is done by ad8610, but are these buffered or not?


----------



## slattikarma

Sorry.. can't seem to find if it was said earlier...

 noob question:

 what impedance range do you use to determine if it is low/high current or low/high gain?

 What would be the recommended setting for DT 770/80 pros?


----------



## paulvgm

Two questions:

 1. What is the consensus on the synergy of the Move with the HD650s? I'd be using it mainly with a 9-12v walwart+USB and occasionaly with just the USB in probably high gain/high current mode.

 2. Is it recommended to get a straight 9 or 12v regulated power adapter over one that is also regulated but can pick voltages between 3-12 v? Not sure if it makes any difference.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slattikarma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry.. can't seem to find if it was said earlier...

 noob question:

 what impedance range do you use to determine if it is low/high current or low/high gain?

 What would be the recommended setting for DT 770/80 pros?_

 

All phones will benefit from high current, but your battery will suffer. Use low current only when you want to save battery power.

 Start with low gain and if it's not loud enough switch to high gain.


----------



## zatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulvgm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Two questions:

 1. What is the consensus on the synergy of the Move with the HD650s? I'd be using it mainly with a 9-12v walwart+USB and occasionaly with just the USB in probably high gain/high current mode.

 2. Is it recommended to get a straight 9 or 12v regulated power adapter over one that is also regulated but can pick voltages between 3-12 v? Not sure if it makes any difference._

 

The MOVE sounds great with 650 in high gain/High current mode. You can always set the move to low current and then
 when using the 650's plug it in to a 12v adapter and it will switch to hight current mode.

 As long as the adapter is regulated and measures 12v +-.5 volts you will be fine.


----------



## one-eyed-xander

Just a quick update to my earlier post where I thought the Move was only a moderate improvement on my PowerBook's output. It's amazing what a bit of fiddling can do.

 Like geting a 12V regulated 500mA power supply (Model M9272 from DSE if any Australians are interested). And switching to low gain mode.

 Wow! The difference is now night and day between the amp and the Powerbook. Awesome.


----------



## jimmy8269

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gtp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not to stir up the controversy of a few months ago, but are there any pics of the inside? I'm just wondering what approximately is inside. The website says amplification is done by ad8610, but are these buffered or not?_

 

2 AD8610s (one for each channel).


----------



## dw6928

first sentiments: I received my Move yesterday. It is at about
 12 hours of burn in. I really am somewhat astounded at the
 s/q, soundstage and immersive quality of this amp. I had been using a Xenos 1HA-EPC since it was introduced and been very happy with it. Upon Skylab's recommendation, I gave the Move a shot. It is a marked improvement in every way of the Xenos (especially is size and fullness). Out of the box, and for some odd reason, my 650s (Zu cable) sound a bit better than my 701 (Moonaudio cable) but that is after the most cursory listening. As has been remarked earlier, the build quality is excellent. My only minor issue is the printed documentation. It is a bit vague, but adequate. As it breaks in, I am sure the 701s will find their "legs". Another minor issue is the volume. Out of a Nano with a Turbodock, the volume needs to hit 1-2:00 with the 701s, less so with the Sennheisers. But a minor quibble. Compliments to Dr. Meier and thanks to Skylab.


----------



## cmirza

Porta Corda IV!


----------



## klemchang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cmirza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Porta Corda IV! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes it is. IMO it's the best humor from Jan...


----------



## cmirza

Ok, I'm biting. I was on the fence about the Corda Move, wanting to see what Headroom was going to use to the fill the gap between the Total BitHead and MicroAmp, but that won't be out until next year apparently. The Corda Move is too good to resist.


----------



## Lowfront

Got my move today!!!!

 Ahh...

 After selling my aria I have been suffering from crap audio quality from my computers headphone out.

 Finally found the perfect product for me. I'm not like you guys with reviews. All I can say is the thing rocks.

 I have only got 2 hours burn in time and it sounds amazing. I honestly can't tell the difference between this and the aria although it has been a long time since I had it and only using my cheap sr 60's still.

 Planning on finally upgrading my headphones very very soon now.

 This bass is addicting.


 I had 0 luck with the adapter to plug this guy in. Went to radio shack first thing before even listening to it yet. Went in, all they had was a switchable adapter, which I heard was bad anyways but figured I would see what the output was and see if they even had an adapter that would fit.

 Well we found the adapter piece that would fit, so we moved onto testing it. They were very nice about it and opened multimeter off the shelve to try it out. But me being clueless about it and them too apparently we couldn't get it to read properly. So after all that, they didn't even know how to check the voltage is was putting out.

 I wasn't supposed to get a switchable one anyways right? What should I do now?

 I knew this was going to turn into a big mess for me as I'm very clueless when it comes to electronics. 

 Also on the manual it says make sure its a DC and AC, this was AC to DC is that right?

 Sorry for the dumb questions but I'm not hooking anything up to my baby till I know its safe.


----------



## musicmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tuatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hate this thread. 
 It prompted me to get a Move which was going to be my last amp purchase.
 However I like the Move so much I've just ordered an Opera Analog
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are many times when I tell myself I must stop visiting Headfi so much._

 

Hi tuatara

 I dont know if you posted your impressions already elsewhere, but could you comment a little about the sound of the Move with your Audio Technica AD2000?


 Many thanks


----------



## ataraxia

My MOVE should have been delivered to my house now.

 I just got back from college orientation so I wasn't around when the delivery came; had my neighbor take the package in my stead, so hopefully I get to check this thing out tomorrow. : )


----------



## sum1

Does anyone have difficulty with MOVE's DAC in Windows. I kept on getting an error saying that the device has malfunction and i have to kept on rebooting windows multiple times till it recognise it as a DAC. I've tried this on multipe comps as well and it does the same thing.

 I'm afraid my MOVE's DAC is broken already after only a few of days


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lowfront* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had 0 luck with the adapter to plug this guy in. Went to radio shack first thing before even listening to it yet. Went in, all they had was a switchable adapter, which I heard was bad anyways but figured I would see what the output was and see if they even had an adapter that would fit.

 Well we found the adapter piece that would fit, so we moved onto testing it. They were very nice about it and opened multimeter off the shelve to try it out. But me being clueless about it and them too apparently we couldn't get it to read properly. So after all that, they didn't even know how to check the voltage is was putting out.

 I wasn't supposed to get a switchable one anyways right? What should I do now?

 I knew this was going to turn into a big mess for me as I'm very clueless when it comes to electronics. 

 Also on the manual it says make sure its a DC and AC, this was AC to DC is that right?

 Sorry for the dumb questions but I'm not hooking anything up to my baby till I know its safe._

 

This should be pretty easy for them to do. Take an analog multimeter and hook up the probes to + (red) and ground (black). Set the rotary switch to measure volts DC. If it has a scale setting set it in the range of 12 volts. Plug in the power supply. Touch the red probe to the inside tip of the barrel plug Touch the black probe to the outside sheath of the barrel plug. Read the meter to see what the voltage is.

 If the needle swings negative, switch the probes and try again.

 If they have a digital multimeter it's probably easier as it will show negative voltage if the probes are switched, and it probably autoranges too. The thing is if the cables are plugged in right, you should read around +12v with the positive probe in the center and the ground probe on the sheath.

 Does this make sense? you may be able to google a webpage with pictures on how to use a multimeter to read voltage too.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sum1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone have difficulty with MOVE's DAC in Windows. I kept on getting an error saying that the device has malfunction and i have to kept on rebooting windows multiple times till it recognise it as a DAC. I've tried this on multipe comps as well and it does the same thing.

 I'm afraid my MOVE's DAC is broken already after only a few of days _

 

Doesn't sound good but let's rule out the obvious things first. Is this happening with a battery installed or under external power, or USB? Perhaps the battery is installed backwards, PS polarity is reversed, or PS is over-voltaged. If you are using external power, have you measured the voltage?


----------



## Lowfront

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This should be pretty easy for them to do. Take an analog multimeter and hook up the probes to + (red) and ground (black). Set the rotary switch to measure volts DC. If it has a scale setting set it in the range of 12 volts. Plug in the power supply. Touch the red probe to the inside tip of the barrel plug Touch the black probe to the outside sheath of the barrel plug. Read the meter to see what the voltage is.

 If the needle swings negative, switch the probes and try again.

 If they have a digital multimeter it's probably easier as it will show negative voltage if the probes are switched, and it probably autoranges too. The thing is if the cables are plugged in right, you should read around +12v with the positive probe in the center and the ground probe on the sheath.

 Does this make sense? you may be able to google a webpage with pictures on how to use a multimeter to read voltage too._

 

It was an electric one and this was what we were doing but didn't really work out well cause didn't really give us a clear 12V or anything like that for a reading. IDK it was set to V and everything.


----------



## sum1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Doesn't sound good but let's rule out the obvious things first. Is this happening with a battery installed or under external power, or USB? Perhaps the battery is installed backwards, PS polarity is reversed, or PS is over-voltaged. If you are using external power, have you measured the voltage?_

 


 I've tried it with both Battery and USB power only and it seems like the problem comes and goes. I haven tried PS yet since i havent bought one but yeah its not as plug and play as my cheapo Turtle beach Audio advantage micro.


----------



## pkjames

got my move today. 
 The unit itself is well built, sound quality is terrific. however, the USB cable is defect! Fortunately I got a spare one, but that is somewhat a - !


----------



## zatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sum1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've tried it with both Battery and USB power only and it seems like the problem comes and goes. I haven tried PS yet since i havent bought one but yeah its not as plug and play as my cheapo Turtle beach Audio advantage micro._

 

The DAC always runs off of USB power. The AC adapater and Battery only run the AMP section of the MOVE (i got this in an email from Jan). 

 So are you plugging into a USB hub or right into the back of the computer?


----------



## Crossfeed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sum1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone have difficulty with MOVE's DAC in Windows. I kept on getting an error saying that the device has malfunction and i have to kept on rebooting windows multiple times till it recognise it as a DAC. I've tried this on multipe comps as well and it does the same thing.

 I'm afraid my MOVE's DAC is broken already after only a few of days _

 

Have you tried different cables?

 Hope you will find a solution.


----------



## dw6928

Windows Vista had a bit of a problem (2x) recognizing the Move. I had to go into Creative Audio and enable it.


----------



## Lowfront

Ok guys for everyone in the US. 

 Went to a big radio shack and got great service finally.

 This is what you need to order for the move.

 2731774 12v 500MA AC adapter SOCB $17.69
 2731711 adaptaplug-H $5.79


http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...tId=2191852&cp
http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...tId=2062430&cp


 Tested on multimeter perfect 12V


 no soldering required.


----------



## dw6928

these 2 components will suffice? no soldering etc.?


----------



## ataraxia

So the 12v 500MA AC adapter SOCB is a power supply? Sorry for the neophyte's question, I really don't know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 On another note, I just plugged in my amp into the USB after setting the modes to low-gain and high-current. No burn-in as of this point; I just opened it out of the box!

 I will say that even without any burn-in whatsoever (plus I also put on the new bowl pads for my MS-1 that I ordered along with my amp) everything sounds more detailed and warmer. I didn't know my music sounded like this before; it's fantastic! But I don't think I'll be making any sonic purchases for a couple of years now; I've already spent $100 on Alessandro MS-1, $15 for bowl pads, $140 for Atrio M5, and $235 for this baby. Combined total of $490 over the course of two months.


----------



## cmirza

Are you sure that the 12v 500MA AC adapter SOCB is regulated?


----------



## Wotan1

IMOD with The Move in the background.


----------



## Lowfront

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cmirza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you sure that the 12v 500MA AC adapter SOCB is regulated?_

 



 **Called radio shack and they said it was regulated.



 And no soldering required, and I posted the cost of the adapter you need but you actually get it for free with the power adapter. So it only comes to 18bucks.


----------



## dw6928

Excellent find, thank you. I am wondering if you order online,
 if the adaptaplug will find its way on the order at no charge


----------



## Lowfront

try it out, I assume it will find its way to being free.

 If not def worth the trip to a radio shack to save on that adapter piece and shipping.


----------



## sum1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The DAC always runs off of USB power. The AC adapater and Battery only run the AMP section of the MOVE (i got this in an email from Jan). 

 So are you plugging into a USB hub or right into the back of the computer?_

 

I'm plugging this straight to the back of the comp no hub whatsoever.
 Right now it seems like every time i unplug and replug the MOVE from the comp i have to restart my comp for it to detect it so i cant seem to freely unplug and replug it all i want.
 Hmm.......... seems like pkjames got a defect cable with it so maybe it's actually the cable that is failing instead of the MOVE


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lowfront* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok guys for everyone in the US. 

 Went to a big radio shack and got great service finally.

 This is what you need to order for the move.

 2731774 12v 500MA AC adapter SOCB $17.69
 2731711 adaptaplug-H $5.79


http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...tId=2191852&cp
http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...tId=2062430&cp


 Tested on multimeter perfect 12V


 no soldering required._

 

Very good!


----------



## jimmy8269

Corda Move in action


----------



## Lowfront

Can't wait to get my MS2i's plugged into the move.

 Just ordered them today. The amp is such a treat for me. Everything about it I love. Sound is so clean and detailed. Such solid bass. AHHHH love it!!


----------



## nautikal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmy8269* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Corda Move in action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Using the headphone out of the ipod? Shame on you


----------



## rwest1389

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nautikal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Using the headphone out of the ipod? Shame on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

x2. Get yourself a decent lineout at around 30 (check f/s forums) and be amazed by the difference.


----------



## Computerstud

imod with corda move is a killer combo....


----------



## Abbadon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nautikal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Using the headphone out of the ipod? Shame on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Except that the Imod has the signal rerouted to the ipod's headphone out...


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_imod with corda move is a killer combo...._

 

Second that!


----------



## warrior05

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Abbadon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Except that the Imod has the signal rerouted to the ipod's headphone out..._

 

Good catch. 4th gen iMod, headphone out. 5.5 gen iMod, from dock connector.

 Thanks for the pic, jimmy. Really gives a good reference on the size of the Move.

 Still on the fence in regards to this one. Hard to resist with the price being so reasonable and all.


----------



## Downer

As a Porta Corda owner, I just ordered the Move. Hopefully, it is all you guys say it is...


----------



## jimmy8269

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nautikal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Using the headphone out of the ipod? Shame on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's the only way out from my iMod


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwest1389* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_x2. Get yourself a decent lineout at around 30 (check f/s forums) and be amazed by the difference._

 

contact Turbo (good friend to Headfi) for his Turbodock. Great
 quality and s/q in the mid $30s. You can pm him to order.


----------



## Sasaki

Mine has arrived, I ordered it on July 13 and Jan has shipped it out in the same day. I have received it on 19th. It did not take one week to go around the globe.

 As someone requested, I have uploaded the size comparison picture with SR-71 and Toma, and some more pics. click pictures to enlarge.



 

 

 



 Sonically, Move is damn good as others wrote so.
 This is my initial impression on the first few days. I am using iMod 5.5G/Cryo X Silver + UE triple.fi with Low gain/High Current configuration.
 It is wide open gorgeous sound, well extended into both high-end and low-end, especially I was impressed by the lower register, fairly goes down into the deep bottom and highly articulate.
 High is sharp, clear and crisp, overall transparent and has tremendous details but not analytical at all.
 Crossfeed is fairly natural and effective. I was not a fan of crossfeed but this is good.
 Anyway, I was so impressed by this tiny silver gem.


----------



## nautikal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmy8269* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's the only way out from my iMod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Ahh trickey trickey


----------



## Caution

Awesome pics Sasaki thanks! Just what I was looking for


----------



## beowulf

I received mine this morning (fast delivery, 2 days to Lisbon).

 This is just a quick note and not a review since i've only had a chance to use the Move for about 15 minutes.

 I simply plugged it to my HP Compaq 6110 laptop using the supplied USB cable. The Move is in default mode, with a 9v battery installed.

 As soon as I plug the USB cable in I hear a VERY audible electrical noise. Some kind of amplification hiss maybe, similar to what my crap on-board sound does, but surprisingly, it is much louder. It's so loud I can't really use the Move today at work... when music has low volume passages or I have to pause it, I get that nasty high Fssssszzzzzfzfffsfssssssss hiss.

 Might be the default high current/high gain settings and the fact that I'm using the Mylar X3 headphones.. low impedance. I will try at home with my desktop PC and the Sony MDR-CD3000. 

 Btw, I have set the PC's output to max volume, as recommended in the manual and have also tried without the 9v battery installed. Same result... plug the USB cable in the laptop and it's hiss, hiss hiss...

 I emailed Jan about this so hopefully I'll have a few tips soon regarding what might be wrong with my setup.


----------



## sum1

I have a HP laptop (NC6000) that i use with my MOVE and i have the same noise as well and yes its even louder than the onboard sound. On my case the noise is somehow caused by the laptop screen. To get rid of it i can simply just turn off the monitor by closing the lid of the laptop.

 Try it and see if it solved your problem. Only problem i have right now is that the DAC doesnt really make much difference and i'm really tossing up between using the DAC or the sticking with onboard sound (see the 
 "My Meier MOVE 1st impressions.....as USB DAC AND amp." for more details)


----------



## shadesbass

Has anyone tried the Move with a pair of DT990's (2005 edition)? Preferably the 32 ohm version.

 From previous posts in this thread, I'm confident that the Move will work well with me E500's. Nobody seems to have mentioned using it with DT990's though...


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sum1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a HP laptop (NC6000) that i use with my MOVE and i have the same noise as well and yes its even louder than the onboard sound. On my case the noise is somehow caused by the laptop screen. To get rid of it i can simply just turn off the monitor by closing the lid of the laptop.

 Try it and see if it solved your problem. Only problem i have right now is that the DAC doesnt really make much difference and i'm really tossing up between using the DAC or the sticking with onboard sound (see the 
 "My Meier MOVE 1st impressions.....as USB DAC AND amp." for more details)_

 


 I just tried it and yes, the noise goes away when the LCD is off. It is really ver intense and I obviously can't work with the LCD off... so I end up not being able to use the Move for its main purpose (better sound with the laptop)

 I might try different current/gain settings to see how it behaves. Perhaps it solves the problem completely.

 If I can't solve this I'll just have to return it (definitely can't buy another laptop now). 

 Excluding the noise factor the sound is very pleasant and an improvement.. the problem is just that when the music is lower or there are pauses the noise drives me crazy.

 Update: Just tried using a desktop PC I have here at work. The hiss is almost gone.. it's fairly acceptable now but I still get a bit of noise. I notice that for instance when the music is paused, if I move the mouse I can hear it... there is some interference.

 I assumed the idea of using an external DAC+Amp would be avoiding this kind of interference... anyone?


----------



## facelvega

when the dac is drawing its power from the USB line, it will be able to pick up the noise in the supply. There are ways of cutting this down within the dac's power handling itself, but the easiest thing you could do is get a cheap external usb hub with a dedicated (ideally linear regulated and not switching) power supply. Shouldn't cost too much, and ought to clear up this kind of power-related noise almost completely-- not only for the move, but for any usb-powered audio device.


----------



## rumatt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *beowulf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As soon as I plug the USB cable in I hear a VERY audible electrical noise._

 

Try muting your microphone. This worked for me with my existing DAC, and some others with the Move as discussed in this thread.


----------



## nautikal

I don't get any noise using my desktop pc. Then again my power supply and motherboard are high quality.


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rumatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try muting your microphone. This worked for me with my existing DAC, and some others with the Move as discussed in this thread._

 

Made no difference. Neither did unplugging the laptops PSU. Lots of noise. It's a pity I can't use the laptop with the LCD off or it would be perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tonight I will test with a desktop (with decent components) and a high-end Toshiba laptop, perhaps they're much quieter.

 Plus i'll try different current/gain settings to see if I can use it with my HP laptop. Buying an external hub with its own psu isn't a possibility at this time (too many things to carry around in a portable setup).


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lowfront* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok guys for everyone in the US. 

 Went to a big radio shack and got great service finally.

 This is what you need to order for the move.

 2731774 12v 500MA AC adapter SOCB $17.69
 2731711 adaptaplug-H $5.79


http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...tId=2191852&cp
http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...tId=2062430&cp


 Tested on multimeter perfect 12V


 no soldering required._

 

Will this also recharge the battery while in the amp or do rechargeables have to be charged externally?


----------



## zatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will this also recharge the battery while in the amp or do rechargeables have to be charged externally?_

 

The MOVE does not have a charging circuit in it. So ext. is the only way to charge them.


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *beowulf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Made no difference. Neither did unplugging the laptops PSU. Lots of noise. It's a pity I can't use the laptop with the LCD off or it would be perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tonight I will test with a desktop (with decent components) and a high-end Toshiba laptop, perhaps they're much quieter.

 Plus i'll try different current/gain settings to see if I can use it with my HP laptop. Buying an external hub with its own psu isn't a possibility at this time (too many things to carry around in a portable setup)._

 

Trying my desktop PC now. I still get hiss with the Mylar, lots, but less than in the laptop. With the CD3000 however, the hiss is less noticeable and it is only audible when the volume knob reaches 11:30. Volume is very loud around 11:00 so its less of a problem.

 Both headphones have really low impedance (32 Ohm for the CD3K, 16 for the Mylar X3). 
 Also tried a pair of Koss Portapro (60) and the hiss is audible only at around 2pm volume... so I'm going to test in low gain mode now, it will probably help with the Mylar and the CD3K.

 As for sound quality, with the CD3K the diference to the onboard-sound is impressive. Bass, soundstage, everything is VERY improved... if I can only get rid of the hiss...


----------



## nautikal

If youre using low impedence cans you need to use low gain


----------



## wakeride74

I got mine this morning (curse you all!). Thanks Todd!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Initial impressions are in line with the masses... amazing! I have yet to use the USB option and probably wont too much since I am ordering a Stello this week but the amp sounds fantastic! I did not think a portable amp in this price range and size could de-throne the Hornet for me but this amp is very impressive. I'd have to do a side by side to tell which I prefer but this is one of the largest "wow" factors I've heard from a amp in a long time.

 I won't rehash what others have already said as I agree with most of it. I will say something I noticed about the soundstage and other owners can tell me if they are hearing the same thing. The soundstage seems to have more space up and down than it does from left to right. It's not huge but it's not too small either; just an observation.

 I am very very impressed with this amp... excellent synergy with the ES2's (which I did not expect with AD8610).


----------



## Computerstud

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got mine this morning (curse you all!). 
_

 

Welcome to the Move club....please do give us a nice comparison....


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nautikal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If youre using low impedence cans you need to use low gain_

 

I failed my main objective (good sound with the laptop at work) but it seems I can blame it on the Compaq laptop. Even in low gain/high current there is this annoying hiss with the Mylar X3... that LCD is leaking noise bigtime.

 Both in my desktop and a recent Toshiba laptop I tested... no hiss with the better cans and some with the Mylar X3. 

 I'm listening on the desktop now with the Sony CD3K and the improvement is amazing. I wish I still had my NAD520+NAD340 setup around to compare but it's definitely not far from what I remember. 

 As for build quality, it's indeed a cute solid little thing. I second some comments about the power button being hard to turn.. that's a plus when you're using it as a pocket portable but it's not good at all when it's on your desktop setup. Two possible improvements would be having a switch for gain mode changes (like the bithead) instead of having to open it to change jumpers and a simple one... rubber feet to keep it from sliding on the desk.

 Headphones tested so far:

 -Sony CD 3000 (32 Ohm) -> Hissy in high gain. No audible hiss at normal listening volume if the Corda is in low gain mode. Perfect sound!
 -Koss Porta Pro (60 Ohm) -> No audible hiss at normal listening volume if the Corda is in low gain mode.
 -Sennheiser MX 500/450 (32 Ohms) -> No audible hiss at normal listening volume if the Corda is in low gain mode. Surprisingly, they sound very low even at max volume...
 -Crossroads Mylar X3 (16 Ohms) -> Audible hiss at any volume.... very annoying having IEMs with constant noise... I can hear myself scrolling down pages, opening windows, etc.

 I'm keeping it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too bad about the Compaq and the Mylar X3...

 And to think that I just ordered a second pair of Mylars...


----------



## Computerstud

beowulf....
 1) Mute mic....
 2) Switch to low volt/low gain
 3) Try other USB ports
 4) Try a different USB cable....
 I'm unsure if you have done all of the following since I haven't followed your posting....but let us know if that fixes your hiss problem....


----------



## dw6928

I have to give myself idiot of the month award. While burning the Move in and running it w/the USB, I left the 9v battery in, which of course, decimates the battery very quickly. If you are breaking your amp in over a number of days, as recommended, make sure to take the battery out or you will be in the battery replacement business.


----------



## Computerstud

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have to give myself idiot of the month award. While burning the Move in and running it w/the USB, I left the 9v battery in, which of course, decimates the battery very quickly. If you are breaking your amp in over a number of days, as recommended, make sure to take the battery out or you will be in the battery replacement business._

 

Thanks for taking ONE for the team.....


----------



## dw6928

but so worth it. I am at 96 hours of burn in now and I could not be more pleased with Jan's latest. I have given my Xenos 1HA-EPC to my son for college and he is equally pleased with his new found good fortune (I just gave him my Ultrasone 2500s this month as well).


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_but so worth it. I am at 96 hours of burn in now and I could not be more pleased with Jan's latest. I have given my Xenos 1HA-EPC to my son for college and he is equally pleased with his new found good fortune (I just gave him my Ultrasone 2500s this month as well)._

 

I am probably saying what many others would want to say. Since you are giving away so many nice toys away can I be adopted?


----------



## dw6928

Miguel, I adopted you when you turned me on to the Heed long long ago.


----------



## rwest1389

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have to give myself idiot of the month award. While burning the Move in and running it w/the USB, I left the 9v battery in, which of course, decimates the battery very quickly. If you are breaking your amp in over a number of days, as recommended, make sure to take the battery out or you will be in the battery replacement business._

 

Just checking, if my 9v is in when im using a 12V adapter, it wont get drained will it?


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwest1389* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just checking, if my 9v is in when im using a 12V adapter, it wont get drained will it?_

 


 From the manual:

 "The amp can also be powered from a regulated powersupply with a current capacity of at least 50 mA and a DC voltage between 6 and 12 Volts. [..] With an external supply the amplifier automatically runs in high current mode
 If at the same time a battery is connected the amp will use the source with the highest voltage. It is therefore recommended to use a supply voltage of at least 10V as this will block/minimize battery current."

 "Generally, the higher the voltage the better the sound. However, do not apply voltages higher than 12V as this will seriously damage your amp! "


----------



## sweetwilly

Ah, I finally found a use for the dinky little 9 inch modular cable that came with my E500s. It goes between the enormous Canare mini-jack and the MOVE's headphone out. That's my only gripe with the MOVE, volume knob placement.


----------



## dw6928

The knob is small but so is the amp. It can be a bit difficult
 to access, but what were the designer's alternative? I can't think of any other place for it. Perhaps a longer, thinner knob to make it easier to adjust the volume.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have to give myself idiot of the month award. While burning the Move in and running it w/the USB, I left the 9v battery in, which of course, decimates the battery very quickly. If you are breaking your amp in over a number of days, as recommended, make sure to take the battery out or you will be in the battery replacement business._

 

I think I remember reading in the manual that if you jumper it to low current mode it favors the USB over the battery.


----------



## dw6928

I use power hungry 701s and 650s so that option is out but thank you.


----------



## mdarnton

I slipped a short length of rubber hose over the volume knob, and it's much easier to operate.


----------



## rumatt

I got my move today. It's my first headphone amp ever, so my reviews will not be particularly meaningful... but I am really happy with the sound using the USB dac and SR225's. It really made the SR225's come alive relative to an ipod. Very smooth, not harsh at all. I listened all night. I also tried my UM1's, and with the Move amp the difference between these and the 225's is bigger than ever. After the 225's, I couldn't believe how veiled and flat the UM1's sounded. With the ipod, the difference was not nearly as big.

 I do have some hum from the USB on my thinkpad though. If I listen at quiet volumes it's not an issue, but if I turn it up (which I probably shouldn't do anyway, for my ears) the the hiss gets quite loud and is audible over the music. I also tried low current and low gain, but it didn't help. I have disabled the windows kmixer, the microphone, and I'm using ASIO4ALL. 

 So it's not really a show stopper because at reasonable volumes I am fine. But it's a bit disappointing that I can't play at moderate or loud volumes without the hiss kicking in. I suppose I could try an external USB hub, but doesn't that defeat the point of being portable?


 EDIT: I agree the volume isn't the most convenient to turn, but that doesn't bother me at all. You just need to get used to grabbing it on the top and bottom. It's a portable, so not moving by accident is a good thing.


----------



## itripalot

i have a some hum from the move through usb too. Its kind of a spastic hum and its kind of funny actually.


----------



## killer_deep

I think someone suggested in another Move related thread that the hum is related to the microphone not being muted. If you mute the microphone, the hum will likely go away based on others' reports.

 S


----------



## Cosmic Fool

Do some of the Move-owners use this amp with a cd-player? I have no experience whatsoever with HP-amps, so the Move would be my first steps in 'HP-amp' land. The included DAC is a nice extra for me, but not essential. Is it a good idea to start with a portable amp? I would like to know for sure if I hear the difference (i.e. if my ears are sensitive enough). FYI I currently use a Beyerdynamic DT 990 (05, 250 Ohm) with a Marantz SR 4320 receiver and a Marantz CD 5400.


----------



## killer_deep

Does the MOVE have an internal 9V battery charging abilities?

 S


----------



## itripalot

Nvm that. The usb humming stopped when I turned off the mic like suggested.


----------



## Flasken

Argh I just spent equivalent to 30 buks on rechargable 9v battery and charger, only to find out that rechargable 9v batteries are slightly wider (?) than alkaline 9v... #¤!§!/#¤/#¤/!


----------



## wakeride74

A co-worker friend of mine always listens straight out of his PC at work with iBuds using some MSN music source. Because it pains me to see such things and he's always asking about my funky looking gear I walked my move and USB cable over and unplugged his iBuds, plugged in the Move and hooked him up!

 Even with a crap source, low bitrate and iBuds you should have seen his face... it was classic! He looked at me then looked at the Move and was like "wow, I can totally hear a difference". I returned to my desk and emailed him the TTVJ link


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Flasken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Argh I just spent equivalent to 30 buks on rechargable 9v battery and charger, only to find out that rechargable 9v batteries are slightly wider (?) than alkaline 9v... #¤!§!/#¤/#¤/!_

 

From Sasaki:


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *killer_deep* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the MOVE have an internal 9V battery charging abilities?

 S_

 

No


----------



## Downer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Flasken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Argh I just spent equivalent to 30 buks on rechargable 9v battery and charger, only to find out that rechargable 9v batteries are slightly wider (?) than alkaline 9v... #¤!§!/#¤/#¤/!_

 

So rechargable batteries wont fit into the Move ??? Can anyone confirm this ???


----------



## Flasken

Koto-in's image would prove otherwise.

 The battery I got is an energizer NiMH. It's slightly wider and slightly flatter than usual 9V batteries. Yeah its idiotic..


----------



## rumatt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Downer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So rechargable batteries wont fit into the Move ??? Can anyone confirm this ???_

 

It's not specific to the move. Someone was recently complaining about this with some of the other portable amps (Headroom maybe?). I believe some rechargeable 9 volts are bigger than others, and there were suggestions. 

 I can try to find that post later if nobody else does, but I need to run now.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From Sasaki:





_

 

Have you tried removing that open backplate and trying to insert it, then put back the solid backplate instead? It's a pain but you may get lucky.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Downer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So rechargable batteries wont fit into the Move ??? Can anyone confirm this ???_

 

I *thought* Skylab said he was getting 17 hours with rechargables at one point. Don't quote me


----------



## itripalot

my radioshack brand battery wont even go in that far. This is no good!

 EDIT: I took the wrapper off the radioshack battery and it goes in now. Its a real tight fit though. Not too good for taking it out and putting it back in after charging.


----------



## Flasken

Well if you can find a rechargable 9V that particularly says "Alkaline", it should be okay. It's just really messed up that I got this weirdo battery from a very large store, and it was hanging on the same shelf as all the alkalines - with no other rechargeble 9V's there mind you... Meh, spilled milk.


----------



## koto-in

This is the battery in Sasaki's photo:

http://www.amazon.com/Maha-PowerEx-M.../dp/B0002LAKOS


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Flasken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well if you can find a rechargable 9V that particularly says "Alkaline", it should be okay. It's just really messed up that I got this weirdo battery from a very large store, and it was hanging on the same shelf as all the alkalines - with no other rechargeble 9V's there mind you... Meh, spilled milk._

 

Rechargeable akalines are not a good bet.

http://michaelbluejay.com/batteries/


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The knob is small but so is the amp. It can be a bit difficult
 to access, but what were the designer's alternative? I can't think of any other place for it. Perhaps a longer, thinner knob to make it easier to adjust the volume._

 

Could have a pattern instead of being completely smooth, and a bit thinner yes. It's not practical on my desk, most of the times the amp moves a bit when ajusting volume too (and I added some rubber feet).

 The advantage of the current knob is that it doesn't move all that easily, so I guess it's better if you actually use the amp in your pocket or other portable setups.


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *killer_deep* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think someone suggested in another Move related thread that the hum is related to the microphone not being muted. If you mute the microphone, the hum will likely go away based on others' reports.

 S_

 

It has nothing to do with the mic muted or not in my setup. I've tried several things and the only that helped was changing to low gain mode. Now I can use my Sony CD3K and the Koss Portapro. There is no noise at normal audible levels on my desktop PC and on a recent Toshiba Laptop.

 However, with an older Compaq notebook I get hiss all the time. Leaky USB connections I guess... the problem disappears if the LCD is turned off. I do not know if the Move should filter such noise better or not as I'm not an expert in electronics.

 With my Mylar X3 IEMs I still can't get hiss-free use on any setup... they're too sensitive it seems. I stopped using them with the Move as I can hear the hiss, HD noise, and even some buzzing when I move the cursor and windows around. Maybe one of those volume-control switches will help a bit.

 The positive aspect was that sound was really improved with my 3 main headphones, major difference. Just a pity that I can't use it at work with the Compaq....


----------



## Flasken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Rechargeable akalines are not a good bet.

http://michaelbluejay.com/batteries/_

 

Ugh, I thought alkaline was just a size standard - how the heck then do you know what rechargeble batteries will have the right size?


----------



## CliffP

I bought a rechargeable made by Vapex (on ebay) and they fit ok


----------



## Sasaki

There are several types of rechargeable 9v batteries. 
 Lithium type one wont fit as it would be a bit larger (but I have never actually tried). Mine is NiMh Maha 9.6V 230mA and this is safe as Koto-in wrote. Check the type of your batteries.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Flasken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Argh I just spent equivalent to 30 buks on rechargable 9v battery and charger, only to find out that rechargable 9v batteries are slightly wider (?) than alkaline 9v... #¤!§!/#¤/#¤/!_


----------



## Flasken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sasaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are several types of rechargeable 9v batteries. 
 Lithium type one wont fit as it would be a bit larger (but I have never actually tried). Mine is NiMh Maha 9.6V 230mA and this is safe as Koto-in wrote. Check the type of your batteries._

 

Mine is also NiMH 9.6V.

 I think the point here is that you should be careful about rechargable 9V batteries and make sure that you get one that has been OK'd by someone in this thread, or ask a dealer for a NiMH of same dimensions as an alkaline 9V. 

 There is no simple category of "type" that will fit - it's incredibly irrational but we have proven that that is just the way it is, so the message is to follow the collective trial and error.


----------



## HiFlight

I used the ULTRALIFE lithium battery. It was a very tight fit thru the rear access door, and there is no doubt that I will need to remove the back to change the battery. The upside is that the battery will not need to be changed very often! 

 BTW, I prefer the Move sound over that of my LE, Micro, and the SR-71. 

 All are very good, but the Move has a more effortless sound, warmer and larger. 

 Build quality and packaging are second to none!


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used the ULTRALIFE lithium battery. It was a very tight fit thru the rear access door, and there is no doubt that I will need to remove the back to change the battery. The upside is that the battery will not need to be changed very often! 

 BTW, I prefer the Move sound over that of my LE, Micro, and the SR-71. 

 All are very good, but the Move has a more effortless sound, warmer and larger. 

 Build quality and packaging are second to none!_

 

Good to see you over here Ron! I agree, I am simply floored with the SQ of the Move. Excellent synergy with the ES2's which I'm sure means the same for your UM2's. Very smooth and liquid sound, transparent but not analytical... very musical and some of the tightest bass I've heard from my ES2's ever!


----------



## ailevin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_<snip>

 BTW, I prefer the Move sound over that of my LE, Micro, and the SR-71. 

 All are very good, but the Move has a more effortless sound, warmer and larger. 

 Build quality and packaging are second to none!_

 

Have you tried ER4S with Move? If so, how is match up?

 Thanks,
 Alan


----------



## rhymesgalore

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sasaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are several types of rechargeable 9v batteries. 
 Lithium type one wont fit as it would be a bit larger (but I have never actually tried). Mine is NiMh Maha 9.6V 230mA and this is safe as Koto-in wrote. Check the type of your batteries._

 

Actually it's not based on the type but the brand of a battery. Although you might think that all batteries have the same size, it's far from being true, especially for 9v ones. Some are thicker on the short side, some on the long, and some are longer overall than others.

 Long story short: There's no real size standard for 9v batteries, being rechargeable or not.


----------



## Computerstud

So which rechargeable will fit the move? 
 Anyone tried the ipower lithium rechareable?


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used the ULTRALIFE lithium battery. It was a very tight fit thru the rear access door, and there is no doubt that I will need to remove the back to change the battery. The upside is that the battery will not need to be changed very often!_

 

ULTRALIFE batteries are not rechargeable. They sell the same battery with two different casings, plastic/foil and aluminum/mylar. The aluminum/mylar model is larger than a standard alkaline, but the plastic/foil model should fit well. It is sold under model number U9VL or UVL9-FP.

 The advantage over alkalines for this application is that they discharge with a relatively flat voltage loss curve like NiMH rechargeables so relatively high performance will be maintained over the life of the battery. Battery capacity is about the same as alkalines, and thus higher than NiMH rechargeables.

 The downside is that they are not rechargeable _and_ toxic.


----------



## StevenBrouwer

Hi, have never been into amps but this meier amp seems perfect to me. Because I am looking for a new good sounding portable rig (got the atrio m5's) and because I will buy a new notebook too. 
 But I am new to amplifiers so I hope someone would mind answering this silly questions:
 I read the usb connection was only for useage on your PC, but some daps like the creative ZVM have a usb host, don't the amp and dac work with it?
 This amp will be just right for useage with Atrio M5 earphones and senn 580/600/650?
 Is Ipod 5.5 a good choice with this amp?
 A dac and an amp basically mean this is a complete usb soundcard to go with a notebook?
 Any help and info for beginning amplifier lover is appreciated.


----------



## Computerstud

computer --> USB --> corda move -->hp = good to go.....
 Ipod -->line out --> corda move --> hp = good to go.....

 Ipod = DAP
 Move = amp

 On the computer:
 Corda move = DAC/AMP

 Did I forget anything else?


----------



## StevenBrouwer

Thx!, you forgot if it would sound good with m5's and 580/600/650


----------



## nautikal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *StevenBrouwer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thx!, you forgot if it would sound good with m5's and 580/600/650
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sounds great with my 580s.


----------



## Computerstud

The responses are in....There seems to be no complaints about the Corda Move pairing with k701, k501,HD650,HD600,HD580.....Only praises....


----------



## dw6928

both my 650 and 701 run very well out of this amp and both are notoriously hard to drive.


----------



## lohrm1@excite.co

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ailevin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have you tried ER4S with Move? If so, how is match up?

 Thanks,
 Alan_

 

Wonderful match. Big dynamic sound, almost effortless. I love it...


----------



## Shadowboxer

Hi All,

 I have a MOVE on order. Can anyone tell me if it will work well with the Superfi 5 pro's I have?

 Any details given would be greatly appreciated!

 BTW, I am new to the forum and it is GREAT!


----------



## hkfriends

anyone can tell me how to set "low current mode"
 is it remove the right most jumper?

 btw, what is the sound impact set in "low current mode" ?

 many thanks


----------



## killer_deep

Will this power supply suffice for the MOVE?

12V 500mA Switching Regulated Camera Power Supply


----------



## zatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *killer_deep* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will this power supply suffice for the MOVE?

12V 500mA Switching Regulated Camera Power Supply_

 

Looks good. You will need a new end. If you can get to a radioshack then the H adapta plug will do the trick.
 You can also get the adapata plug female connector see here:
http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...ductId=2049699
http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...entPage=search


----------



## mdarnton

I thought switch regulation was a definite no-no from what's been said previously. Do I have that wrong?


----------



## itsborken

Its not preferred. A switching PS is not as clean as a linear adapter. Jan recommends a 200-500mA PS but people run 1-2-3 amp PS anyway. 

 Just don't get something that puts out more than 13volts measured with a multimeter and you should be OK.


----------



## zatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mdarnton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought switch regulation was a definite no-no from what's been said previously. Do I have that wrong?_

 

Sorry I missed the switching part. You are right Jan prefers non-switching types.


----------



## killer_deep

Zatara - I'm definitely confused. I don't see how the two-pronged adaptaplug "H" adapter can convert the ebay 12V power supply.

 S


----------



## zatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *killer_deep* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Zatara - I'm definitely confused. I don't see how the two-pronged adaptaplug "H" adapter can convert the ebay 12V power supply.

 S_

 


 Sorry I should have explained my self better:
 steps:
 1 - cut off old plug on AC adapter
 2 - Solder Hobby Power Leads Adaptaplug onto ac adapter leads. Keeping polarity the same. (the first link in my previous post)
 3 - Plug in H adapta plug into female adapata plug sockets. Ceter tip +
 4 - Plug into MOVE and groove


----------



## killer_deep

Oi, unfortunately thats way beyond my knowledge base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are there any direct 12V power supplies of the size I need available without having to tinker with such things?

 S


----------



## Lowfront

made a thread about this with no replies so its coming in here.



 I have this sound card in my brothers computer that I gave him. I paid like $220bucks for it.

http://us.creative.com/products/prod...product=4 925

 I gave him a gaming PC for Christmas and turns out he got the ps3 and really doesn't use the computer for games at all.

 So I think I could get this sound card from him without him caring one bit. Just wondering how much of a difference it would make on my headphone set up over just using USB to the corda move.


----------



## rumatt

I don't mind that the cord isn't included. But I have to say it's a bit ridiculous that he can't even point us to something we can buy that will work out of the box.

 There's really nothing??


----------



## killer_deep

Alright, to reiterate what I've found earlier in the thread, for you Americans, here's a power supply to buy:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...tId=2191852&cp

 with the "H" type adaptaplug:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...tId=2062430&cp

 For Canadians:

http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/Pr...roduct=2731773

 I couldn't find the "H" type adaptaplug online, but I'd bet that you could find it at any Source by CC store. Alternative, you can buy it here:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Radio-Shack-273-1...QQcmdZViewItem

 There, hopefully that helps others in my situation that don't know how to do fancy soldering and other such business 

 S


----------



## zatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *killer_deep* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oi, unfortunately thats way beyond my knowledge base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are there any direct 12V power supplies of the size I need available without having to tinker with such things?

 S_

 

At RadioShack http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...entPage=search

 With the H adaptaplug.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rumatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't mind that the cord isn't included. But I have to say it's a bit ridiculous that he can't even point us to something we can buy that will work out of the box.

 There's really nothing?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

He's from Germany and you expect him to know about all possible permutations of line power around the world? Suppose he recommended a third party power supplies and something will happen (3rd party changes suppliers, faulty PS, etc.) Somebody starts holding him to account for the Move being damaged because he recommended it? Think about it; you know this would eventually happen for problems completely outside his control.

 I can understand why he doesn't recommend anything.


----------



## itsborken

redacted


----------



## itsborken

redacted


----------



## koto-in

Actually, Jan's Dutch.

 The MOVE is a _portable_ amp designed to be run on batteries or usb power. AC power supply is an _extra_.


----------



## McNubbins

I didn't want to start another thread at least until I asked in here....

 Will the USB interface of the Move be a difficulty if I want to use my PC for music as well as gaming? I like the versatility that USB offers, but I don't want to have to change my audio config every time I switch from listening to music in Foobar to playing some CS:S...

 I would like to be able to use the Move (with its handy USB interface) as a _replacement_ for my current AV-710 and LDM+ rig. CPU overhead shouldn't be much of an issue because I've got a fairly honking PC, but would I be able to use my computer and game normally if I purchased this unit?


----------



## rwest1389

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *McNubbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didn't want to start another thread at least until I asked in here....

 Will the USB interface of the Move be a difficulty if I want to use my PC for music as well as gaming? I like the versatility that USB offers, but I don't want to have to change my audio config every time I switch from listening to music in Foobar to playing some CS:S...

 I would like to be able to use the Move (with its handy USB interface) as a replacement for my current AV-710 and LDM+ rig. CPU overhead shouldn't be much of an issue because I've got a fairly honking PC, but would I be able to use my computer and game normally if I purchased this unit?_

 

Once the move is plugged into your usb, all audio will go through it, not your soundcard. I listen to music and play cs, both automatically went through the move.


----------



## McNubbins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwest1389* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Once the move is plugged into your usb, all audio will go through it, not your soundcard. I listen to music and play cs, both automatically went through the move._

 

Then I guess I have nothing to fear.


----------



## cmirza

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rwest1389* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Once the move is plugged into your usb, all audio will go through it, not your soundcard. I listen to music and play cs, both automatically went through the move._

 

Well, you can configure it that way, or you could configure your sound card as the default audio device and the Move as a secondary audio device. All the typical computer sounds will be directed through your sound card and then you point your audio player to use the move as it's audio device and you can listen to uninterrupted music through your Move. 

 Thats how I configure my system anyway.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually, Jan's Dutch.

 The MOVE is a portable amp designed to be run on batteries or usb power. AC power supply is an extra._

 


 really? I was going by the .de, addresses, German sounding name, etc. True, people move so it's a bad assumption on my part.


----------



## McNubbins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cmirza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, you can configure it that way, or you could configure your sound card as the default audio device and the Move as a secondary audio device. All the typical computer sounds will be directed through your sound card and then you point your audio player to use the move as it's audio device and you can listen to uninterrupted music through your Move. 

 Thats how I configure my system anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Does that not require constant plugging and unplugging of headphones from your sound card to the MOVE, or does audio from your sound card also go through the MOVE?


----------



## cmirza

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *McNubbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does that not require constant plugging and unplugging of headphones from your sound card to the MOVE, or does audio from your sound card also go through the MOVE?_

 

The reason I have things setup like this is because I DO NOT want system sounds when I'm listening to music. 

 If you want system sounds and music mixed together, keep the move as the default audio device like rwest1389 has. You'll hear everything through the Move.

 If you just want music on your headphones, set the Move as a secondary device and point your music player to use the Move as its output. You'll only hear music this way.


----------



## Crossfeed

I have used my Move for a couple of weeks now and I'm very happy about it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have mainly used my Ultrasone Proline 650 and I find that combo to be a very nice match. The small bass boost fits the Prolines in my ears. I have also tried my Sennheiser HD650 a couple of times as well. I found the Move+Proline 650 a better combination than Move+HD650. The HD650 doesn't profit from the extra bass boost in my opinion. I normally use the HD650 with Squeezebox V3 + Corda Aria and I find that combination better. I don't expect Move to be this good, but I'm just saying that I like the Prolines better with Move than the HD650.


 I have had some problems with a bit noise from my main computer when using the usb connection. This was easily heard when not playing any music and setting the volume to 11 or above. I could especially hear noise when running the spectrum analyser in Amarok(media player in Linux) at 100fps and NOT playing any music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However I solved this noise problem by buying an external usb hub with an external power supply (as someone recommended earlier). Move is now completely noise free. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 I can't say that I can hear much difference if I'm powering Move with an external power supply or just with the usb connection. I guess the usb power is sufficient for the Prolines, but I expected to hear some/more difference with the HD650. Buying the usb hub was a much bigger improvement!

 I'm using crossfeed all the time on both Move and Aria and it feels really weird when I turn it off.


----------



## headcleaner

Can anyone compare the Move to a Transit/HeadFive combo?


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ManAtWork* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Only to aware if there will be too much bass. My experience with Super.Fi 5 Pro sounds awful with MOVE, but it works great with E500 and UM2._

 

This made me want to shed a single tear. I have been looking for a good portable amp for SF5p's for a long time and this seemed too good to be true. I wanted to hold off longer on my first post, but I have to know. Should I go with the hornet instead? I really want that DAC onboard.

 I also plan on getting some Grado SR325i's for the holidays.


----------



## rumatt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He's from Germany and you expect him to know about all possible permutations of line power around the world?_

 

Not being able to handle all possible power types does not prevent you from covering a few of your biggest markets.


 Anyway, it's not a huge deal. I won't continue to waste space in this thread.


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zatara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At RadioShack http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...entPage=search

 With the H adaptaplug._

 

The H adaptaplug does not come with it if you order it online. I was told you have to pick it up in a Radio Shack store! Go figure that logic.


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shadowboxer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi All,

 I have a MOVE on order. Can anyone tell me if it will work well with the Superfi 5 pro's I have?

 Any details given would be greatly appreciated!

 BTW, I am new to the forum and it is GREAT!_

 

I have the same question and no one is giving straight answers. I know that we are new, but I'm sitting here stuck with my super.fi 5 pros and an echo indigo IO and want something that will go well with my 1st gen shuffle as well as Grado SR325i's. Surely its a reasonable question from anyone and everyone here seems to have an opinion. Maybe I'll invest in a desktop amp someday, but I could use the advice of a pro on a portable now.


----------



## Computerstud

^^^^^ Patience young one....


----------



## dw6928

I will plug my son's Superfi 5 pros into the Move and post what I hear.


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will plug my son's Superfi 5 pros into the Move and post what I hear._

 

Thanks much, I'm excitedly awaiting any news.


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Crossfeed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I have had some problems with a bit noise from my main computer when using the usb connection. This was easily heard when not playing any music and setting the volume to 11 or above. I could especially hear noise when running the spectrum analyser in Amarok(media player in Linux) at 100fps and NOT playing any music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However I solved this noise problem by buying an external usb hub with an external power supply (as someone recommended earlier). Move is now completely noise free. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 



 I just plugged my second pair of Mylar X3 IEMs on the move and the result is the same. Audible noise in low gain even at low sound levels. It's not tolerable.. I can hear the mouse moving, pages scrolling, etc, even with the Corda at minimum level. (Only with these low impedance headphones, it's ok with my others)

 I know that in part this is due to my desktop's USB output (Asus PN5ND2-SLI board with nforce4 chipset..blah) since when I try a Toshiba laptop the noise is much less. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been wondering if I should try to buy a PCI USB card for the desktop, but then again, it will be subject to the same internal PC noise, even if it uses different USB controllers.

 The powered external hub idea I had ignored since I assumed it would simply amplify noise already present in my USB power line... so that was an interesting comment. 

 With my other headphones I have no issues, but the low impedance Mylars make noise like crazy... seems I might have to spend yet more money (argh).

 What are your suggestions? 
 a) Try to install a PCI USB card (chipset suggestions? Maybe some are more immune to PCI bus noise?)
 b) Try an external powered USB hub (wont' this amplify noise already present in the USB bus?)
 c) Get some sort of volume control thingy to try to fade down the noise when using the Mylar. 


 I'd happilly get all 3 to find out... but it's time to stop wasting $.


----------



## dw6928

I received the Radio Shack AC adapter that has been mentioned. It arrived w/o
 the H Adapter. If you order it online it does not ship w/ the H Adapter but I was told to go into any Radio Shack and they will give it to you at no charge. I was a bit incredulous at this but believe it or not, they handed one to me at my local shop for free and the good news is the AC adapter works perfectly with the Move.


----------



## nautikal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received the Radio Shack AC adapter that has been mentioned. It arrived w/o
 the H Adapter. If you order it online it does not ship w/ the H Adapter but I was told to go into any Radio Shack and they will give it to you at no charge. I was a bit incredulous at this but believe it or not, they handed one to me at my local shop for free and the good news is the AC adapter works perfectly with the Move._

 

Do you notice a difference vs the battery or usb?


----------



## facelvega

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *beowulf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_b) Try an external powered USB hub (wont' this amplify noise already present in the USB bus?)_

 

Nope, the problem with your USB is in the power supply section; an externally powered hub will bypass that entirely and use whatever supply it comes with instead. What you want ideally is to avoid a switching power supply and get a linear regulated one instead-- older technology but much better for audio.


----------



## nautikal

Everyone who has USB noise needs to either get a new power supply and motherboard or get a usb hub. The end.


----------



## rumatt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nautikal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Everyone who has USB noise needs to either get a new power supply and motherboard or get a usb hub. The end._

 

Sounds good. Can we rename it the "Corda Stationary"?


----------



## tennisplyr3

Oh my goodness. My Move just arrived this morning. I've been listening almost nonstop. I'm pretty new to the whole audiophile scene, but I have pretty good ears. I can definitely notice a difference in the sound quality. usb-->DAC/amp (12 volt power supply)-->HD650 (stock cables). It's so smooth, and I'm hearing so many details in my music that I didn't before. The bass is a pleasure to listen to as well. 

 I only have one question. Is getting upgraded cables really worth it? I'm just a college student who received these HD650's as a gift (never had good headphones prior). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And spending more on amp that cost than my Klipsch Promedia 2.1's seemed kind of a splurge, which I considered to be pretty good before. I'm trying to convince myself that the stock cables are very sufficient, and spending $200 on a 10 ft long cable isn't justified by a mere increase in "sparkliness" at the highs. Any thoughts, guys?


----------



## paulvgm

rofl. I'm in the exact same position as you tennisplyr3. New to the audiophile scene. Also a student who just put an order for the move+650 (12v supply) and definitely hoping like you are that I can get away with the stock cables. I'm waiting on my package to arrive and can't wait, especially after hearing your comments about the combo. Makes me feel better after plopping down a lot of cash for me right now.


----------



## epithetless

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nautikal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Everyone who has USB noise needs to either get a new power supply and motherboard or get a usb hub. The end._

 

Well, almost the end. Now we need to reach a consensus on which USB hubs are best (e.g. which ones have linear regulated power supplies)...


----------



## sousyu

Can Corda Move powerfully sound HD580?


----------



## facelvega

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, almost the end. Now we need to reach a consensus on which USB hubs are best (e.g. which ones have linear regulated power supplies)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I would just get a multi-port usb splitter with a power jack for optional external supploy, and then buy a standard regulated supply that fits the jack. Shouldn't cost more than $30 all told, $40 if you want to get an expensive brick with very clean power like an Elpac. And then your noisy USB jack will be quieter than any stock one you've heard.


----------



## Lowfront

I'm glad I'm not having issues with my old dell pc or new x60 notebook.


----------



## Crossfeed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *facelvega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would just get a multi-port usb splitter with a power jack for optional external supploy, and then buy a standard regulated supply that fits the jack. Shouldn't cost more than $30 all told, $40 if you want to get an expensive brick with very clean power like an Elpac. And then your noisy USB jack will be quieter than any stock one you've heard._

 

Hm, wouldn't it be better with an usb hub that requires external power supply than just optional? Then the hub should hopefully be good at "isolating" the computer from Move.

 I bought a Hama USB 2.0 Hub (078492) at a local store for about 30 euros. You can probably get it cheaper, but I didn't want to wait. I don't know if the power supply is linear or not, but the usb output is completely free from noise so it works well anyway.


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nautikal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you notice a difference vs the battery or usb?_

 

none whatsoever vs. battery. I have not checked it vs. usb.


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rumatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sounds good. Can we rename it the "Corda Stationary"?





_

 

Good one. My sure will be until I change laptops... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not going to drag another usb+power and amp around .


----------



## tennisplyr3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sousyu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can Corda Move powerfully sound HD580?_

 

I'm using HD650's, which have the same impedance as the HD580's. I keep my volume knob in the 9 o'clock position (starts from the 7 o'clock position), which turns it -- what... 60 degrees? I keep the wave-out volume on the computer control at maybe 75%, and I find it quite sufficiently loud. It drives it, to quote others, "quite effortlessly." Of course, I never bought a 9 volt battery to put in it. I'm using the 12 volt dc power supply that I got from RadioShack.


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shadowboxer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a MOVE on order. Can anyone tell me if it will work well with the Superfi 5 pro's I have?

 Any details given would be greatly appreciated!_

 

This same question has also been burning me since it has been posted for three days now. Someone please help if you can. This is all I need before I pull the trigger.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epithetless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, almost the end. Now we need to reach a consensus on which USB hubs are best (e.g. which ones have linear regulated power supplies)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I doubt any computer equipment uses linear power supplies. Components are more expensive and it doesn't matter in a computer if power oscillates a little. As long as the juice hits the RAM so the bits don't degrade, PCs are happy.

 Has anyone been able to isolate if this is a USB1.1 vs USB2.0 issue? My stuff's been upgraded for a while and I wonder if that may be part of the issue.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rumatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sounds good. Can we rename it the "Corda Stationary"?





_

 

What PC model do you have and how old is it? Is it USB 1.1?


----------



## Crossfeed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I doubt any computer equipment uses linear power supplies. Components are more expensive and it doesn't matter in a computer if power oscillates a little. As long as the juice hits the RAM so the bits don't degrade, PCs are happy.

 Has anyone been able to isolate if this is a USB1.1 vs USB2.0 issue? My stuff's been upgraded for a while and I wonder if that may be part of the issue._

 

I don't think it has anything to do with the version of the usb interface. I'm quite sure that I have tried both v1.1 and 2.0 ports on my computer and there was no difference.

 Things that matters are the power supply and possibly the implementation of the usb interface on the motherboard or extra chip. My v2.0 hub works perfectly and is completely free from noise.


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manaox2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This same question has also been burning me since it has been posted for three days now. Someone please help if you can. This is all I need before I pull the trigger._

 

My son took his to the Hamptons for the weekend which is the cause of the delay in responding to your post. He returns Sunday at which point I will get some kind of answer to you.


----------



## Computerstud

Has anyone painted their move black? I'm thinking about spray painting it black....


----------



## dw6928

monochromatic is out of style. offset colors are in.


----------



## Computerstud

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_monochromatic is out of style. offset colors are in._

 

Hmmm....interesting....for an old timer, you sure do keep up with the trends.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I wore a pink shirt one time and a girl came up to me....asked "Where did you get that shirt at?"....That was the last time I ever wore pink....


----------



## nautikal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Components are more expensive and it doesn't matter in a computer if power oscillates a little. As long as the juice hits the RAM so the bits don't degrade, PCs are happy.
_

 

You're a bit off on this...voltage fluctuations lead to instability which is why you'll see high quality motherboards loaded with very high quality capacitors. This is even more true when you overclock and push the system to its limits.


----------



## sousyu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tennisplyr3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm using HD650's, which have the same impedance as the HD580's. I keep my volume knob in the 9 o'clock position (starts from the 7 o'clock position), which turns it -- what... 60 degrees? I keep the wave-out volume on the computer control at maybe 75%, and I find it quite sufficiently loud. It drives it, to quote others, "quite effortlessly." Of course, I never bought a 9 volt battery to put in it. I'm using the 12 volt dc power supply that I got from RadioShack._

 

Thank you, tennisplyr3
 I will buy 12 volt dc power supply and the MOVE.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Crossfeed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't think it has anything to do with the version of the usb interface. I'm quite sure that I have tried both v1.1 and 2.0 ports on my computer and there was no difference.

 Things that matters are the power supply and possibly the implementation of the usb interface on the motherboard or extra chip. My v2.0 hub works perfectly and is completely free from noise._

 


 I thought v2 had something to do with addressing issues with supplying power to external devices but I could be mistaken.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nautikal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're a bit off on this...voltage fluctuations lead to instability which is why you'll see high quality motherboards loaded with very high quality capacitors. This is even more true when you overclock and push the system to its limits._

 

So you are saying high quality motherboards require linear power supplies?


----------



## jpnz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone painted their move black? I'm thinking about spray painting it black...._

 

I'm definately gonna paint it black when i get one.


----------



## nautikal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So you are saying high quality motherboards require linear power supplies?_

 

No I'm just saying it's not just as long "juice hits the ram so the bits don't degrade".


----------



## nautikal

I got my 12v power supply and I notice an improvement over 9v and 5v supply...not so much over 9v though. The bass is definitly more powerful and clear.

 Weird though...the power supply measured 12.45v at radioshack and 11.90v at my house. I guess the power at radioshack is greater than 120v AC (mine is exactly 120.0 from my UPS)?


----------



## Crossfeed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought v2 had something to do with addressing issues with supplying power to external devices but I could be mistaken._

 

A bit off topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:

 The difference between USB 1.1 and USB 2.0 is basically that USB 2.0 introduce another higher transfer rate (Hi-Speed 480 Mbit/s). USB 1.0 is capable of Low Speed (1.5 Mbit/s) and USB 1.1 of Full Speed (12 Mbit/s).

 All USB interfaces, 1.0 1.1 and 2.0 uses a cable of 4 wires:
 1. Vbus 4,75 - 5,25 V. Max 500 mA.
 2. Data −
 3. Data +
 4. Ground


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nautikal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No I'm just saying it's not just as long "juice hits the ram so the bits don't degrade"._

 

Could be, that was the main concern back when I used to deal a lot more with PCs. Faster CPU cycles may invalidate that concern. In any event I wouldn't consider overclocking or replacing motherboards mainstream PC use.


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Crossfeed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't think it has anything to do with the version of the usb interface. I'm quite sure that I have tried both v1.1 and 2.0 ports on my computer and there was no difference.

 Things that matters are the power supply and possibly the implementation of the usb interface on the motherboard or extra chip. My v2.0 hub works perfectly and is completely free from noise._

 

Same here. My motherboard was far from cheap when I got it (Asus P5ND2-SLI) but I admit the whole system is a bit loaded and might be noisy. The CPU is overclocked over 1 GHz..and the video card too. The PSU is a fairly respectable 550w Antec. Fact is, it is very noisy, but I can only notice that with the 16 Ohm Mylar. From 32+ the Corda is silent enough. The laptop is probably crap... a hissy Compaq (No noise with Toshibas).

 I am going to buy a powered external USB hub but even if it works, it's a pity as I can't really use the Corda with the laptop in a portable setup...

 I hope no one gets the wrong impression from this thread. The Move sound is outstanding, it just doesn't work well with all my headphones and sources since they don't have a clean USB power line.

 I'm not sure if the Move still draws power from the USB line while connected to an external power supply... I have 3 power supplies that fit the spects but none has the right connector type...


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone painted their move black? I'm thinking about spray painting it black...._

 

I'm too lazy/unskilled to do that. However, I did add some rubber feet and it seems better now. At least it doesn't slide around on my desk when I'm turning that Move power knob...


----------



## paulvgm

hmm, not sure if you should be using headphones with only 16ohm impedance in the Move. I've seen many other amps specifically say >30 ohm in their specs. The noise might be a general issue with amps and headphones with very low impedances.


----------



## Crossfeed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *beowulf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Same here. My motherboard was far from cheap when I got it (Asus P5ND2-SLI) but I admit the whole system is a bit loaded and might be noisy. The CPU is overclocked over 1 GHz..and the video card too. The PSU is a fairly respectable 550w Antec. Fact is, it is very noisy, but I can only notice that with the 16 Ohm Mylar. From 32+ the Corda is silent enough. The laptop is probably crap... a hissy Compaq (No noise with Toshibas).

 I am going to buy a powered external USB hub but even if it works, it's a pity as I can't really use the Corda with the laptop in a portable setup..._

 

I have a 5 year old Compaq laptop that is completely noise free. So at least not all Compaqs are evil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *beowulf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure if the Move still draws power from the USB line while connected to an external power supply... I have 3 power supplies that fit the spects but none has the right connector type..._

 

If you connect Move to an external power supply it will only use the usb power, from computer or hub, to feed the DAC. The amp part will only use the power supply.


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My son took his to the Hamptons for the weekend which is the cause of the delay in responding to your post. He returns Sunday at which point I will get some kind of answer to you._

 

Thanks much, I'll wait politely now. May wish to try on low gain as well, these have a 16 ohm impedance I believe and some have commented that it may sound better.


----------



## Sherlock19

yeah im abotu to buy a move along with some Grado SR-60's that will be my first setup ever. im really looking forward to it.


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulvgm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hmm, not sure if you should be using headphones with only 16ohm impedance in the Move. I've seen many other amps specifically say >30 ohm in their specs. The noise might be a general issue with amps and headphones with very low impedances._

 

Perhaps, but the Move is supposed to be... well, movable and portable... I'd expect lots of earbuds to have low impedance...

 In any case, I bought a powered USB hub today and tested it with both the desktop and the laptop. The noise is very reduced indeed. Now it is only audible when the power knob is at 2pm or higher... that's higher than the volume levels I can tolerate. 

 Unfortunately this means I can't have the portable setup I expected, but it will sound good on the desktop.


----------



## facelvega

Glad it worked out at least for the USB trouble, beowulf!


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *beowulf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unfortunately this means I can't have the portable setup I expected, but it will sound good on the desktop._

 

I believe Dr. Meier has a return policy if it has turned out to be such a disappointment.


----------



## nautikal

I'm sure you could devise a way to attach the usb hub to the top of the LCD so you don't have to hold on to it?


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manaox2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks much, I'll wait politely now. May wish to try on low gain as well, these have a 16 ohm impedance I believe and some have commented that it may sound better._

 

quickly as I am not a big IEM fan (my ER 6s are used only for air travel). I was blown away by the UEs and the Move. The bass, clarity and energy were like nothing I have ever heard with an IEM> They synergize beautifully, leaving nothing, and I mean, nothing to be desired. There was actual warmth and engagement in those little ear pieces. Bless that little Move!


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_quickly as I am not a big IEM fan (my ER 6s are used only for air travel). I was blown away by the UEs and the Move. The bass, clarity and energy were like nothing I have ever heard with an IEM> They synergize beautifully, leaving nothing, and I mean, nothing to be desired. There was actual warmth and engagement in those little ear pieces. Bless that little Move!_

 

And bless you. I owe you one for the help, I will order mine within the next few weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## Canuck57

I rec'd my Move today eight calendar days after I made payment. Pretty fast shipping to Ontario, Canada. Also, the package was delivered without any duty or sales taxes applied! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm surprised at how small it is, amps always look larger in pics. Build quality is excellent, it has a nice solid feel to it, the volume knob is rather tiny and takes some effort to rotate which is good from the point of view of not accidentally turning it up.

 I had bought the appropriate regulated AC/DC 12v adapter from The Source (formerly Radio Shack) ahead of time and have tried it with and without the 12v power supply. So far I can't tell any difference in the sound, however I haven't listened very much. 

 One rechargeable battery I have fits and another one I have doesn't fit.

 Out of the box the sound is excellent and yes the bass is very strong and deep without overpowering the mids & highs. So far I've listened with my Senn 600s & Grado RS-1s.


----------



## dissembled

Has anyone found a *universal *adapter with the Move yet (110V-220V)? The Radioshack one is 110 V only. :'(


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manaox2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And bless you. I owe you one for the help, I will order mine within the next few weeks. Can't wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I really can't emphasize enough how impressed I was with the UEs and the Move. I have actually thought about it several times after the fact; that is how much it impressed me. You will be more than delighted with your new Move.


----------



## globiboulga

Just received mine. Positively impressed about it and actually suprised about the size. It's way smaller than what I thought it would be!
 I also really like the DAC. I am on laptop quite a lot and it's a real improvement on that front and nice to be able to at last listen to some music!


----------



## wakeride74

Anyone know if the Move will drive the GS1000's?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone know if the Move will drive the GS1000's?_

 

It drove my RS-1 w/o any trouble. So I would extrapolate that it should not have any problems driving the GS1000. The source was my iModded iPod.


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It drove my RS-1 w/o any trouble. So I would extrapolate that it should not have any problems driving the GS1000. The source was my iModded iPod._

 

Good to know... I'm going to order a Stello DA100 but am still debating on a larger amp... Lisa, XP-7... Opera Analog... so will use the Move in the mean time. Damn this place!


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good to know... I'm going to order a Stello DA100 but am still debating on a larger amp... Lisa, XP-7... Opera Analog... so will use the Move in the mean time. Damn this place!_

 

I got together with Vorlon1 and HiFlight and we did a 25 portable amp shootout. I/we are in the process of writing the results w/ my portion of the test at the halfway mark. Look for it here in the amp forum.


----------



## Bazile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dissembled* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone found a *universal *adapter with the Move yet (110V-220V)? The Radioshack one is 110 V only. :'(_

 

I found this one...
http://www.apogeekits.com/_vti_bin/s...er_adapter.htm

 but it comes with several caveats...

 I don't have this power supply, and I don't have a Move. I found this supply while researching how I would power a Move while traveling overseas, and it looks perfect, but I have not tried it. I did notice the companies name., and wondered if they also made a DAC...

 Bazile


----------



## The_Duke_Of_Eli

I'm going to place my order by week's end. I'm curious to know what you think of them matched with your HD600s Canuck57...


----------



## oicdn

Mine has been burning in nonstop since the day I got it two weeks ago (7/19)...the sound hasn't changed much, if at all. 

 How has it been burning in? It's been plugged into a computer or laptop since the second I got it, playing random through itunes. Even during transport to and from work, it's been on a loop through an ipod.

 I've been switching between Boomanas Hornet M and my Move throughout my entire vacation, being either walking around the mall, or being on the plane or traveling through airports. I like the Hornets size and lighter weight, but the sounds from the Move just "moves me". It's slight edge in the bass and impact department just keep drawing me more and more towards it. But for whatever reason, there's still a reason why I like the hornet...I dunno what it is, I'm thinking it's probably because it's beautiful and more expensive, lol.

 So, that's about 300 hours of burn in on my Move...that's probably more than anybody elses on Head-Fi, lol. But this amp synergizes SO WELL with UM2s...it truley doesn't leave anything to be desired...


----------



## dissembled

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bazile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found this one...
http://www.apogeekits.com/_vti_bin/s...er_adapter.htm

 but it comes with several caveats...

 I don't have this power supply, and I don't have a Move. I found this supply while researching how I would power a Move while traveling overseas, and it looks perfect, but I have not tried it. I did notice the companies name., and wondered if they also made a DAC...

 Bazile_

 

Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hehe. I hope it won't blow it up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AC input supply voltage: 100 ~ 230V AC ± 15% 50/60 Hz
output power: 10W
efficiency: > 80%
user selectable output voltages: 3, 4.5, 6, 7.5, 9, 12V DC
output current: 800mA (regulated) / 1.5A max.
includes 8 DC output plug sizes: 2.5mm mono, 3.5mm mono, 1.0x3.0mm, 1.35x3.5mm, 1.7x4.0mm, 2.1x5.0mm, 2.5x5.5mm, 1.5x5.5mm

 I'll email Jan to be sure and tell you of his response.


----------



## only500made

how much is the porta corda and the move in US dollars?


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *only500made* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how much is the porta corda and the move in US dollars?_

 

As of today:

 $160 USD Porta Corda MkIII (no usb)
 $240 USD Move (usb)


----------



## kamenal

Tried different variations of Move, Hornet, HD600, K701 and K501. When I've listened to a Symphonie Fantasique the only combo, which gave me goosebumps was Move+K501. Any comments from classical music lovers?


----------



## rumatt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_$240 USD Move (usb)_

 

Hey the price went up $5.00 from all these damn positive reviews! 

 I'm glad I got in early. Maybe I should liquidate now and run with the profit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## itsborken

Maybe that's a recoup of some cost for faster shipping?


----------



## Jan Meier

> Maybe that's a recoup of some cost for faster shipping?


 Sorry, no! But the Euro-Dollar exchange rate has changed considerably over the last few months.

 And since I live in an EURO-country ....

 Jan


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_> Maybe that's a recoup of some cost for faster shipping?

 Sorry, no! But the Euro-Dollar exchange rate has changed considerably over the last few months.

 And since I live in an EURO-country ....

 Jan_

 

Thanks for setting the record straight


----------



## wakeride74

I don't know what the deal is today but my Move is sounding a little harsh on the top end... I've listened to several songs and experienced the same thing. I wonder if the burn-in is having more of an impact on the top end and creating a bit of a synergy issue with my ES2's (which can be very sensitive to bright sources, amps, recordings, etc.).


----------



## dw6928

are you getting the same issue with the Denon 5000s?


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_are you getting the same issue with the Denon 5000s?_

 

Haven't listened with them much but their top end is fairly mellow so I doubt it would be as sensitive. I listen with my ES2's M-F while at work and today there is a change for sure... hopefully it's only a transistion.


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe Dr. Meier has a return policy if it has turned out to be such a disappointment._

 

That won't be necessary. My complaints are pretty much limited to the low impedance Mylar X3. These are very hissy headphones. Plus the laptop aspect. Can't blame any of these issues on the Move I think.

 I am happy with the overall quality, just didn't get as much return as I expected in my particular setups, but overall I'm keeping it, especially for all the CD3K frolic...


----------



## MrJingles

I just cancelled my order with Xin and am going to go with the Move, per Skylab's suggestion. Can't wait!!


----------



## bludo

At least you will get your amp in a week instead of five months


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Haven't listened with them much but their top end is fairly mellow so I doubt it would be as sensitive. I listen with my ES2's M-F while at work and today there is a change for sure... hopefully it's only a transistion._

 

Some amps have ups and downs along the way. The problem is that we do not know how many hours it will take to settle until enough amps have been sold and used for hundred of hours so a pattern emerges. However after listening to various amps by Dr. Meier I have no doubt the Move will settle down shortly.


----------



## Tantra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder if the burn-in is having more of an impact on the top end and creating a bit of a synergy issue with my ES2's (which can be very sensitive to bright sources, amps, recordings, etc.). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nothing personal, but this is one of the few times I have heard of a "burn-in-gone-bad".


----------



## warrior05

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tantra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nothing personal, but this is one of the few times I have heard of a "burn-in-gone-bad"._

 

People have experienced ups and downs with K701s in regards to burn-in. It can happen.


----------



## wakeride74

I was listening with my D5K's today and everything sounded pretty good but I was at the tail end of a battery so I'll try again tomorrow with a new battery and the ES2's and see if that makes a difference.

 One thing I did notice is that with the crossfeed on, the top end does get a little tamed and the vocals are pulled just a slight bit back, the draw back with this is that there is a decrease in bass impact
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll do some more listening tomorrow on various tracks and bit rates to see if I want to keep the amp... I was concerned about the top end because I know those 8610/8620 opamps can be bright. I really like it with the Denons and if I could just mellow out that top end it's great with the ES2's as well. I'd like to do some A/B with a Hornet since that has been my favorite portable. I still don't think a better amp can be had new for this price.


----------



## PPkiller

am i able to request for sockets for the opamp so that i can swap opamp on Move?


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PPkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_am i able to request for sockets for the opamp so that i can swap opamp on Move?_

 

No, it's a surface mounted chip on the bottom of the PCB.


----------



## PPkiller

roger.. thanks


----------



## ghiberti

attention guys: 

 Corda Move is very good with PROline 2500. I've thought this headphones was not my taste 
 but it's not bad now. I'm glad to find another reason I shouldn't sell this headphones. the Move 
 is like a small RPX-33 with 2500
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








: if you don't have 1300 euro in your bank account now, 
 go for the Move with confidence.


----------



## DBrim

I'm getting closer to pulling the trigger on this (probably in another week or so if I go through with it), but I need several things clarified.

 I plan on hooking this up to my iPod lineout. I would need a cord for that, but where do I look to get the pertinent one?

 Are there any links to a power supply that one could order online?

 Are there any rechargables that work and fit without any difficulties yet? (I know this was discussed, but I didn't really see much of a conclusion to the discussion).


----------



## Computerstud

[size=medium]How about some pictures of the Move in action with your setup? [/size]
 (Corda Move, interconnects, DAP, HPs, etc.....)


----------



## Jan Meier

" I plan on hooking this up to my iPod lineout. I would need a cord for that, but where do I look to get the pertinent one? "

 Simply take a look at my website under "cables"!




 Jan


----------



## MrJingles

I paid for the Move today and Jan sent me an email stating that it will ship first thing tomorrow! What a tremendous difference in delivery time and customer service compared to Xin. I hear that Xin's amps are also amazing, but he just can't seem to meet customer's demands quick enough (3+ month wait is too long).


----------



## nautikal

Just a minor problem...sometimes when I move the amp or adjust the volume I get distortion. This happens with my ipod and computer as source and with 5v, 9v, and 12v supply. Anyone else having this minor issue?


----------



## tennisplyr3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nautikal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just a minor problem...sometimes when I move the amp or adjust the volume I get distortion. This happens with my ipod and computer as source and with 5v, 9v, and 12v supply. Anyone else having this minor issue?_

 

*shakes amp and moves volume knob*... i'm not. using 12 volt+usb-->dac/amp-->stock cable+HD650's. hmmm...


----------



## rumatt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nautikal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just a minor problem...sometimes when I move the amp or adjust the volume I get distortion. This happens with my ipod and computer as source and with 5v, 9v, and 12v supply. Anyone else having this minor issue?_

 


 I get really bad static when I move the volume control. Am I the only one?


----------



## nautikal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rumatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I get really bad static when I move the volume control. Am I the only one?_

 

Nope...I get this too, but not usually.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

POT static is quite common in smaller/portable amps, LDM+ and Micro amp were quite notorious for that. It shouldnt affect the performance though. But I know it is quite annoying, especially while using IEMs...


----------



## Crossfeed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rumatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I get really bad static when I move the volume control. Am I the only one?_

 

No, I have some noise as well. I start my day by turning the volume knob about 15 times between min and max. Then Move is ok the rest of the day.


----------



## Downer

I just wanted to say I got my "move" yesterday and gotta say it performs very good with my DT880(250).


----------



## Artemio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Downer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just wanted to say I got my "move" yesterday and gotta say it performs very good with my DT880(250)._

 

What gain setting are you using? High impedance I guess? Have you tried them in low impedance to see how they perform?


----------



## Downer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Artemio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What gain setting are you using? High impedance I guess? Have you tried them in low impedance to see how they perform?_

 

I am using hi gain and never tried them with low yet my old Porta Corda would have more lush on the low gain with DT880. I will try the low gain and report back...


----------



## rwest1389

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rumatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I get really bad static when I move the volume control. Am I the only one?_

 

Its weird cause I didn't have any of it, but recently I have had some. My battery is pretty low I wonder if that has anything to do with it. But since its not easy to move the volume knob, I don't find it a problem.


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=medium]How about some pictures of the Move in action with your setup? [/size]
 (Corda Move, interconnects, DAP, HPs, etc.....)_

 

Ask and ye shall receive
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















 I'll get some next to the Lisa on Monday when I get it.


----------



## Computerstud

^^^^ nice....Sweet lord, how's the D5000 with the move?


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^^^ nice....Sweet lord, how's the D5000 with the move?_

 

Very nice... much better synergy than with the ES2's.


----------



## Lenni

nice pics! ... and interconnect!

 mine should be here any days now. I will use it with XL5 + E500.
 am I gonna need some interconnect to plug it in the XL5???


----------



## cyclops

Can you help a newbie? I have been into 2 channel audio for quite sometime but decided to try headfi after having a couple out of body experiences listening to a friend cans. Anyways after reading a lot here I have a corda move on the way from jan. Now I have to pick some headphones.
 On my home 2 channel system I lean towards a warm open large sounstage lush type sound (tube amps and single driver speakers). I much more prefer this type of presentation versus a hyper detailed in your face presentation. So I think I have ruled grados out. I originally thought I would get some sennheisers 580/600/650. They are definetly high on the list but I am a little worried that the move leans towards warm and lush and the sennheisers do too. So together they may be too much in that direction. Maybe I need a little more revealing headphone for the move to shine through?
 I see people have been using the akg 701s and the beyer 880s. Are there any other cans I should be looking at that have great synergy withe move? Thanks for any help


----------



## itsborken

The Denon D2000s worked well for me. They aren't hyper-detailed but they are a little up front. Good all around sound and forgiving with overdriven studio recordings.

 I never thought of Senns as being lush; more detailed/analytical. They are great for classical music.

 What type of music do you listen to?


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Denon D2000s worked well for me. They aren't hyper-detailed but they are a little up front. Good all around sound and forgiving with overdriven studio recordings.

 I never thought of Senns as being lush; more detailed/analytical. They are great for classical music.

 What type of music do you listen to?_

 

x2
 HD650 pretty much rules for classical (especially strings). I find the D5000 (which is damn near the same as the D2000) to be a very enjoyable headphone and capable of doing all genre's pretty well. They have excellent synergy with the Move and their only drawback is that the soundstage is rather compressed but on the same token you also get a very intimate sound from them.


----------



## rhy

this is kind of a strange comparison but can anyone with experience list differences between the move and the microstack? i was using the microstack with hd580s but was forced to sell both recently and am looking into the move as i need something easily portible. assuming this will be a noticeable downgrade as the difference in price is quite large but just want to know to what extent.

 also curious what people are feeling are the best headphones out there to pair up with the move with my laptop as source and if there are any that the move can't handle. open or closed.


----------



## cyclops

double post sorry


----------



## cyclops

Thanks guys for some help. I listen to a lot of jazz. Anything from trio jazz to hardcore avantgarde. So I would like a headphone that can do aggressive big band stuff with the proper drive. I am guessing the sennheisers would do it since they do classical so well, do they have good instrument seperation when big bands get going?
 Ps, I will be running a imod 4th gen as source. So my source is pretty good.


----------



## qscq

I got my Move today. Clear improvement from my meizu M6/laptop HP out when using shure E4's (now using USB), thought I'm still waiting my PK1's to arrive this week. Then we'll see what this Move is capable of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone know why it is advised to use 80% of the DAP's volume when using HP out?


----------



## jpnz

So noone found a 9V battery that actually fits without too much hassle?


----------



## Artemio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpnz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So noone found a 9V battery that actually fits without too much hassle?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am using these  and they fit perfectly. I also tried a Ratshack rechargeable battery, but that would only fit if I remove the cover and push hard. Not recommended at all, they won't fit.

 There rechargeable I linked too fit perfectly and last me for around 10 hours. They are the only ones I could find though.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Artemio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am using these  and they fit perfectly. I also tried a Ratshack rechargeable battery, but that would only fit if I remove the cover and push hard. Not recommended at all, they won't fit.

 There rechargeable I linked too fit perfectly and last me for around 10 hours. They are the only ones I could find though._

 

You'll get better performance (9.6V) and longer play time (230mA) with the Powerex battery.


----------



## cmirza

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qscq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know why it is advised to use 80% of the DAP's volume when using HP out?_

 

Because 80% volume is usually a close approximate to line level output (i.e. no amplification), which is what you ideally want when amplifying a signal and avoiding clipping and distortion.


----------



## Artemio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You'll get better performance (9.6V) and longer play time (230mA) with the Powerex battery._

 

Amazon didn't ship them to Mexico.. but the Maha page does international shipping and they have a special offer on shipping. I ordered a pair and charger =). They'll be great for my trip next week, thanks a lot!


----------



## sum1

Does anyone here use their MOVE's DAC on multiple computers?
 The reason i ask is that i think my Move's DAC might be dying because i do this quite a lot (Work comp -> Home comp).

 Right now when i plug the move in the computer i only have about <20% chance of the comp recognising the device, other times windows just complains that it doesnt recognise the device but i can still see that the MOVE is still receiving power from it since the light is on


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sum1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone here use their MOVE's DAC on multiple computers?
 The reason i ask is that i think my Move's DAC might be dying because i do this quite a lot (Work comp -> Home comp).

 Right now when i plug the move in the computer i only have about <20% chance of the comp recognising the device, other times windows just complains that it doesnt recognise the device but i can still see that the MOVE is still receiving power from it since the light is on_

 

I do this at work and haven't run into that problem.


----------



## helfd

Hi,

 I received my Move about 2 weeks ago. I like it quite a bit (1st amp purchase) and am hearing details in the music that I have not heard before.

 Today I picked up the 12V Power Supply that has been listed here (Radio Shack Part #273-1774 w/ the H adapter). 

 I asked the salesman if it was regulated and he didn't know, but he did know an adapter is included with the Power Supply).

 At home and connected it to the multimeter, it is reading 13.1 V.
 Too hot, I think, right? I don't want to risk the Move to too much power, right?

 Knowing I have limited technical skills, I also tested a 1.5V C battery and it read 1.56V and a new 9V read 9.6V. 
 I am no electronics expert, so I don't know the 'expected' variability among batteries. 

 Is the issue 'my' issue with the calibration of the multimeter or is the power supply at my location too much for the Move?

 Thanks for the help.

 Dave


----------



## nautikal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *helfd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi,

 I received my Move about 2 weeks ago. I like it quite a bit (1st amp purchase) and am hearing details in the music that I have not heard before.

 Today I picked up the 12V Power Supply that has been listed here (Radio Shack Part #273-1774 w/ the H adapter). 

 I asked the salesman if it was regulated and he didn't know, but he did know an adapter is included with the Power Supply).

 At home and connected it to the multimeter, it is reading 13.1 V.
 Too hot, I think, right? I don't want to risk the Move to too much power, right?

 Knowing I have limited technical skills, I also tested a 1.5V C battery and it read 1.56V and a new 9V read 9.6V. 
 I am no electronics expert, so I don't know the 'expected' variability among batteries. 

 Is the issue 'my' issue with the calibration of the multimeter or is the power supply at my location too much for the Move?

 Thanks for the help.

 Dave_

 

13.1v is a bit too hot for close comfort. Exchange it for another one. The first supply I measured was 12.65v and the next one was around 12.35 or something. Interestingly, it measured 11.9 when I brought it home. I guess their AC output was more than mine is at home.


----------



## sum1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do this at work and haven't run into that problem._

 

So you never have any error saying the device is not recognised?
 Hmm.... i think i may have to send back my Move for repair then 
 I wonder what caused it to break otherwise it might break again after a repair.


----------



## McNubbins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sum1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone here use their MOVE's DAC on multiple computers?
 The reason i ask is that i think my Move's DAC might be dying because i do this quite a lot (Work comp -> Home comp).

 Right now when i plug the move in the computer i only have about <20% chance of the comp recognising the device, other times windows just complains that it doesnt recognise the device but i can still see that the MOVE is still receiving power from it since the light is on_

 

Are you using front USB or a non-powered USB hub? If you are, try plugging it directly into the back of your computer (motherboard).


----------



## sum1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *McNubbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you using front USB or a non-powered USB hub? If you are, try plugging it directly into the back of your computer (motherboard)._

 

I've tried both using the front and back usb port and it doesnt seem to make a difference. It seems like i have a better chance for the comp to recognise the MOVE if i reboot the comp rather than unplugging and replugging the MOVE but sometimes multiple reboots wont fix it and its frustrating me.

 Move is my first DAC or amp ever and its sad that i have a bad experience with it


----------



## jpnz

And ofcourse true 9.6v batteries aren't for sale here in Europe
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. If i import some Powerex 9.6v's, will they work on any regular 9v charger?


----------



## Downer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpnz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And ofcourse true 9.6v batteries aren't for sale here in Europe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If i import some Powerex 9.6v's, will they work on any regular 9v charger?_

 

You gonna need the charger for it. Regular chargers wont charge them fully....


----------



## analogbox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sum1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've tried both using the front and back usb port and it doesnt seem to make a difference. It seems like i have a better chance for the comp to recognise the MOVE if i reboot the comp rather than unplugging and replugging the MOVE but sometimes multiple reboots wont fix it and its frustrating me.

 Move is my first DAC or amp ever and its sad that i have a bad experience with it _

 

So, does this happen on all the computers you've tried with? If not, try updating the usb driver on your problematic pc. It might just have a bad driver. Also, it's always better to connect it with a separately powered usb hub.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpnz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And ofcourse true 9.6v batteries aren't for sale here in Europe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If i import some Powerex 9.6v's, will they work on any regular 9v charger?_

 

You can get them here: Powerex Vertrieb Deutschland


----------



## sum1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *analogbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, does this happen on all the computers you've tried with? If not, try updating the usb driver on your problematic pc. It might just have a bad driver. Also, it's always better to connect it with a separately powered usb hub._

 

I have a desktop and a laptop at home and i also use it at work's comp and all of them have this issue.
 I've also tried updating the USB drivers and it doesnt seem to make a difference.
 I dont have an external usb powered hub and i have doubts that it will make a difference.
 The device is still getting power from the usb since i can see the red light on it and it still function as an amp but the DAC is just not recognised by the PC.



 A quick test if you guys don't mind doing it. Plug your move into your comp and wait till the comp recognize it, then unplug it from your comp wait 10 secs and then plug it back again. Did it still recognise the DAC or did the comp complained about not recognizing the device???


----------



## Crossfeed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sum1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a desktop and a laptop at home and i also use it at work's comp and all of them have this issue.
 I've also tried updating the USB drivers and it doesnt seem to make a difference.
 I dont have an external usb powered hub and i have doubts that it will make a difference.
 The device is still getting power from the usb since i can see the red light on it and it still function as an amp but the DAC is just not recognised by the PC.



 A quick test if you guys don't mind doing it. Plug your move into your comp and wait till the comp recognize it, then unplug it from your comp wait 10 secs and then plug it back again. Did it still recognise the DAC or did the comp complained about not recognizing the device???_

 

Have you tried different cables? The computer shall recognize Move at any time. It doesn't matter if it has been connected recently or not.


----------



## mdarnton

I've had the most USB troubles (with every type of USB accessory) on HP computers, in the past, but not recently, and not with my Move. I can't account for the recent change for the better on my HPs, except that perhaps some printer installation put in some new drivers--one day everything just seemed to suddenly work. 

 A year ago I was cursing USB, but not today, and if you've updated drivers, I doubt you're going to get any concrete solutions. At one point I was going to reinstall the whole operating system to see if that would straighten out USB--that may be one thing to try.


----------



## jpnz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can get them here: Powerex Vertrieb Deutschland_

 

Thanks koto! You say that there is a difference in performance between 9v and 9.6v, do you mean sound quality wise?


----------



## diskostu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sum1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A quick test if you guys don't mind doing it. Plug your move into your comp and wait till the comp recognize it, then unplug it from your comp wait 10 secs and then plug it back again. Did it still recognise the DAC or did the comp complained about not recognizing the device???_

 

When I first plug in the Move, winxp will recognize it and set the Sound playback default device to the USB Audio DAC. If I unplug and plug it back in winxp will still recognize it but the Sound playback default device switches back to the sound card. In order to listen to the Move I have to manually switch the device back to the USB Audio DAC.

 Hopefully this helps.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpnz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks koto! You say that there is a difference in performance between 9v and 9.6v, do you mean sound quality wise?_

 

With the low impedance e4c's, additional voltage won't make a difference because the amp will be current-limited rather than voltage-limited, but with high impedance cans, the difference between a standard 9V battery (8.2V) and a true 9.6V battery can be audible because under the higher load the output capacity of the amp will be voltage-limited.


----------



## jpnz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With the low impedance e4c's, additional voltage won't make a difference because the amp will be current-limited rather than voltage-limited, but with high impedance cans, the difference between a standard 9V battery (8.2V) and a true 9.6V battery can be audible because under the higher load the output capacity of the amp will be voltage-limited._

 

Okay, i will be using Pk1's, do you recommend the 9,6v's? Because it is rather expensive..since i have to buy also a 110v to 230v converter.

 Pk1 with Move is high gain/high current?

 Thanks


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Crossfeed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have you tried different cables? The computer shall recognize Move at any time. It doesn't matter if it has been connected recently or not._

 


 The joy of microsoft... How old is it (USB 2.0?) Do you have a lot of USB devices connected? Are you up to date with firmware and OS patches etc. Do you run a lot of big programs with very little memory? 

 It can be so many things so the best approach is to try to minimize the number of variables and then start adding back in one by one once you got it working reliably.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpnz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay, i will be using Pk1's, do you recommend the 9,6v's? Because it is rather expensive..since i have to buy also a 110v to 230v converter.

 Pk1 with Move is high gain/high current?

 Thanks_

 

With the PK1's, you won't benefit from more than 6V. High current will give you more available power but shorter battery life. Low current may be sufficient for your listening conditions, but you have to try it out and see what sounds good to you. Start with low gain and if the maximum output is insufficient, switch to high gain.


----------



## qscq

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With the PK1's, you won't benefit from more than 6V. High current will give you more available power but shorter battery life. Low current may be sufficient for your listening conditions, but you have to try it out and see what sounds good to you. Start with low gain and if the maximum output is insufficient, switch to high gain._

 

Are you tried that over 6V you wont benefit with PK1's? That sounds strange since to my ears 5V USB power sounds muddy, 9V on the other hand is near heaven. I don't know if PK1 could use 12V but this was in PK1-2 appreciation thread: 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...&postcount=198


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qscq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you tried that over 6V you wont benefit with PK1's? That sounds strange since to my ears 5V USB power sounds muddy, 9V on the other hand is near heaven. I don't know if PK1 could use 12V but this was in PK1-2 appreciation thread: 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...&postcount=198_

 

ymmv.


----------



## zaero69

Well, i sent Dr. Jan Meier a bank transfer in order to pay a meier move and a sennheiser adaptor for my HD595s... I really look forward to plugging them together


----------



## sum1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The joy of microsoft... How old is it (USB 2.0?) Do you have a lot of USB devices connected? Are you up to date with firmware and OS patches etc. Do you run a lot of big programs with very little memory? 

 It can be so many things so the best approach is to try to minimize the number of variables and then start adding back in one by one once you got it working reliably._

 

I;ve tried it both on USB2 and USB1 port and i do try to keep the firmware and OS up to date. The weird thing is that i never have any problems with usb devices at all (Camera, flash drive, usb hard drive) MOVE is the only problematic USB device i have.

 I'm trying to rule things out before i probably send it back since i there is no near post office near my house.

 I think the comps is not the problem since i've tried on 3-4 comps that comes from different brands and the problem is still there.

 One thing that might be wrong is the USB cable but if the device is still getting power from it then i would assume that the cable is still working am i right???

 BTW any idea if the mini usb cable is 4pin or 5 pin.I might be trying to get a new cable for it


----------



## ADD

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qscq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you tried that over 6V you wont benefit with PK1's? That sounds strange since to my ears 5V USB power sounds muddy
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...&postcount=198_

 


 I have extensively tested the Move with clean DC input voltages via the input jack (primary battery) of between 6 and 12 volts. There is a definite improvement when the voltage gets to around the high 9s and upwards. As the voltage drops to 9, there is a very noticeable reduction in quality. The loss of quality can be defined by a muddier sound, reduced dynamics, reduced S/N ratio, less bass and grainier highs. I have not noticed any improvements of voltages between 10 and 12 volts. This is when using Westone UM2s which I would have thought were one of the easiest monitors to drive. So far as I am concerned, in mnay cases the Move will still benefit from higher voltages regardless of how easy the headphones are to drive.


----------



## Artemio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You'll get better performance (9.6V) and longer play time (230mA) with the Powerex battery._

 

Just got these and charged them fully. I bought their charger that does that in 2 hours, it took them about an hour to get fully charged (they must have been partially charged before shipping).

 Amazing, I ordered them yesterday and I got them here today from their page, great service. They even emailed me first to confirm that there would be customs charges. So far that extra 1.2 volts is really making a difference, I am timing how much a charge gives me, since I'll be on a trip to Norway this week.


----------



## sum1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sum1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW any idea if the mini usb cable is 4pin or 5 pin.I might be trying to get a new cable for it_

 

Just figured out that it was a 5 pin  
 I guess i'll give this a shot tonight and see what happens but i have doubts that a cable would cause such a problem.


----------



## dagobah

I've been looking at getting a Move. While I'm sure it will function nicely in my portable setup, I'm curious about how it will work with my home setup.

 Would using the DAC on the Move be an improvement to using X-Fi analog>Move?


----------



## analogbox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sum1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just figured out that it was a 5 pin  
 I guess i'll give this a shot tonight and see what happens but i have doubts that a cable would cause such a problem._

 

Well, it's quite capable of doing all kinds of things. However, if that doesn't solve the issue, I would suspect that your Move is indeed defect.


----------



## sum1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *analogbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, it's quite capable of doing all kinds of things. However, if that doesn't solve the issue, I would suspect that your Move is indeed defect._

 

Yay it is working at last.
 It is indeed because of the usb cable supplied with the MOVE. 
 I borrowed a cable of a capture card from work and so far it is working good.
 Now i just need get myself a quality cable to prevent this issue.


----------



## Crossfeed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sum1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yay it is working at last.
 It is indeed because of the usb cable supplied with the MOVE. 
 I borrowed a cable of a capture card from work and so far it is working good.
 Now i just need get myself a quality cable to prevent this issue._

 

Nice to hear that you solved it!


----------



## qscq

I just glanced through some 12V power adapters on my local shop. I found 500mA and 700mA regulated DC. Would these have some differences concerning sound quality (with PK1's)? How much current can move handle? I can't see any recommendations.


----------



## onocentaur

Is the Move case flat on top? One of the things that really bugged me about the PortaCorda was the curved case, it wouldn't lie flat nicely against my iPod...


----------



## warrior05

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *onocentaur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the Move case flat on top? One of the things that really bugged me about the PortaCorda was the curved case, it wouldn't lie flat nicely against my iPod..._

 

The Move case is slightly curved top and bottom.


----------



## dw6928

virtually flat, the curve is of no consequence if stacking is an issue


----------



## itsborken

To get around the curve, I cut two strips of adhesive velcro to hook my yotank to the move. They fit great due to the curvature, making a nice mechanical bond.


----------



## Lenni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To get around the curve, I cut two strips of adhesive velcro to hook my yotank to the move. They fit great due to the curvature, making a nice mechanical bond._

 

You wouldn't have some sort of pics that shows how it's done by chance?


----------



## Lenni

Received mine yesterday and of course I’ve been switching back and forth extensively all evening (about 5 hours straight) with all sort of records and the outcome is not so good.

 There are fine subtleties in the sound that make a big difference; seem to breath new life in the recording; the sound is kinda more upfront, and I like it, but the overall balance is lost a bit, and also -- JAN -- Where Is The Bass!?!
 I don’t get it. Out of the XL5 the bass has a force, on some recordings it’s out of this world, it’s huge and wonder how does come from such tiny holes; it’s like I have a subwoofer inside my head. It’s beautiful and the beauty of it is that it doesn’t bloat. But with the MOVE it is lost, kind of distant.

 I’ve cut a mp3 track where this is most clear, hear it for yourself sample
 Too bad because the overall sound is better than without but the negatives outcome the positives; it is a non-keeper for me. really sorry

 This is my first amp, so make it what you want.


----------



## dw6928

I think considering your last sentence, you may want to rephrase, or rethink, your tenth sentence. Not everything is for everyone, and certainly we all hear differently. Such a dismissive statement as your tenth, and considering it is your first amp, you may want to explore other options.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lenni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You wouldn't have some sort of pics that shows how it's done by chance?_


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lenni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Too bad because the overall sound is better than without but the negatives outcome the positives; it is a non-keeper for me. really sorry

 This is my first amp, so make it what you want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You may want to burn it in for 100 hours before taking a loss on it. Could be your HP too. I use full sized cans and I do not want for bass. BTW, why did you pick a neutral uncolored amp if you wanted bass emphasis?


----------



## Computerstud

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_








_

 

You Bastardo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....You painted it black and never post the creation!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More Pics Please (bigger size) of the Black Move.....Damn you for not posting it sooner.....

 How are you liking the new black look?
 IMO, it seems to blend in marvelously with the yotank.....


----------



## Lenni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_








_

 

wow, that is neat. thanks for the info and pics. well done. Im off to find some of this adhesive velcro.
 Im gonna let it burn for few days, hopefully will change. thanks

 cheers!


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You Bastardo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .....You painted it black and never post the creation!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More Pics Please (bigger size) of the Black Move.....Damn you for not posting it sooner.....

 How are you liking the new black look?
 IMO, it seems to blend in marvelously with the yotank....._

 


 Believe it or not, I didn't paint it black. It is another wonderful example of my total lack of photography skills. I was more interested in the velcro and didn't even notice how it appeared.

 Come to think of it, it does look good in black, doesn't it


----------



## FayeForever

Black Move is gorgeous..........


----------



## manaox2

Airbrush that thing black and adding some spray gloss. $30 with a kit off ebay, the paint, and the gloss. Who loves their move?


----------



## dw6928

It appears the vast majority do, with some exceptions. I don't think Lenni does, but that may change after he burns it in.


----------



## Computerstud

How dare you Lenni?

 By the power vested in me as the self proclaimed Team Corda Move Club President; 

 Lenni is officially Tarred and Feathered until his burn-in is complete. 

 That is all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone else care to join Lenni? How about you itsbroken with your little trick photography technique making the move look black?


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


 Sound is like beauty, only in the eyes of the beholder 
 

You mean ears.

 And, can sound be beheld?


----------



## cmirza

I looked into getting the Move black. I asked Jan Meier and he said it wasn't possible. I guess my options are using vinyl graphic tape (i've seen people wrap their amps in 'carbon fibre' style tape on here before) or taking the silver body of the amp to be painted black. I don't think the vinyl tape will look that great and I've tried painting electronics before and was never pleased with my results. I guess I'll have to try and find a shop willing to paint a little piece of metal for me somewhere... I really like having as much of my gear in black as possible.

 Anyway, note to Jan, a black Move would be very well received here.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cmirza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I looked into getting the Move black. I asked Jan Meier and he said it wasn't possible. I guess my options are using vinyl graphic tape (i've seen people wrap their amps in 'carbon fibre' style tape on here before) or taking the silver body of the amp to be painted black. I don't think the vinyl tape will look that great and I've tried painting electronics before and was never pleased with my results. I guess I'll have to try and find a shop willing to paint a little piece of metal for me somewhere... I really like having as much of my gear in black as possible._

 

There are two methods: anodizing and powder coating.


----------



## Computerstud

Get the anodizing aluminum spray can. I saw it somewhere on the net. Check out walmart, home depot, or hardware store. 

 No need to hire anyone to paint it....I use to paint my gear with black spray paint quite a bit. The key is to do a thin coat multiple times.

 @koto-in, thank you sir, fixed and corrected....


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Get the anodizing aluminum spray can. I saw it somewhere on the net. Check out walmart, home depot, or hardware store. 

 No need to hire anyone to paint it....I use to paint my gear with black spray paint quite a bit. The key is to do a thin coat multiple times._

 

Spray paint won't hold up.


----------



## Computerstud

^^^^^?????? What do you mean? Please explain.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@koto-in, thank you sir, fixed and corrected...._

 

Sound is equivalent to vision or image, not to beauty. Perhaps you want to use the term music, which could be as restrictive as Mozart or as open as John Cage, in accordance with the perceptual evaluation of the listener.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^^^^?????? What do you mean? Please explain._

 

For a portable unit, spray paint will scratch easily. Black anodizing or powder coating would be more durable.


----------



## DBrim

I keep going back and forth on this decision. I want to buy the next gen iPod when it comes out ($400), and this is a pretty major purchase... after the Move itself, IC, batteries, charger, and power supply, it'll top out over $300. I suppose that I can sell my 1G nano for $100+ or so, then sell my 5.5G iPod for $175+ after the new generation comes out...

 Back and forth!


----------



## DBrim

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For a portable unit, spray paint will scratch easily. Black anodizing or powder coating would be more durable._

 

If you're anodizing... beware! It adds width, and if you have width added to the inside, things may not fit. From what I've seen, anodized aluminum scratches pretty easily as well.


----------



## Skylab

w/r/t the bass from the Move: I am a died-in-the-wool basshead. Right now I am listening to the Denon D1000's via the MOVE, and "Come To Jesus" by Mindy Smith came on the iPod. Truly awe-inspiring, gut-wrenching bass. Any more bass and it would be absurd.

 Just my opnion, of course...


----------



## DBrim

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_w/r/t the bass from the Move: I am a died-in-the-wool basshead. Right now I am listening to the Denon D1000's via the MOVE, and "Come To Jesus" by Mindy Smith came on the iPod. Truly awe-inspiring, gut-wrenching bass. Any more bass and it would be absurd.

 Just my opnion, of course..._

 

...Another reason to go for it... You're also one of the main reasons why I went for the D1000s instead of the RP-21s... You're costing me a lot of money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 In your opinion, is a 3" interconnect long enough to go from the Move to the iPod lineout (with a case on the iPod)?


----------



## Skylab

Not quite. My ALO dock cable is more like 4-5 inches.


----------



## ADD

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone else care to join Lenni?_

 


 Well, actually I have reservations about my Move - and this is after 120 hours burn-in. I wasn't at all impressed when I first powered it up, but it did improve quite noticeably - mainly during the first 12 hours. Then it seemed to plateau out a little but improved further after about 80 hours. I should state right at the beginning though, that I don't understand criticism of the bass - in my view it is extremely accurate, has excellent pace, audibly perfect phasing and seems to be absolutely perfect in weight.

 I think the vast majority of people will love this amp, however for the particular music I listen to, I don't think it is the best choice. It's great for Jazz and all popular types of music, but for me where it falls down is with classical music.

 It's strengths in classical music include good stereo imaging, incredible "pace", accurate bass, good delivery at the upper extremes and fantastic transient response. Where it does fall down in my opinion is in two critical aspects: (i) the transparent and warm reproduction of the upper midrange and (ii) a very "forward" and "in your face" presentation which makes one feel like they are in the front row of the concert hall and are desperate to get out of that seat and sit 20 rows further back.

 As for the first aspect, it's not really a problem on the latest DSD audiophile digital recordings from the best of the best labels such as Telarc or Tacet. But ordinary fare (pretty much anything else that isn't a specialty audiophile release or older recordings or recordings which may have a slight tendancy towards brightness, hard textures, close miking, poor quality downsampling, etc) sound quite hard, unyielding, glassy and characterless - most particularly in regards to my pet peve - violin sound. Not to the extent where you feel you have remove the headphones or turn the volume down - it's just that it is completely uninvolving - the musical equivalent of watching paint dry.

 As for the second aspect, again - different recording techniques and quality yield different results. My Telarcs and Tacets once again sound excellent but just about everything else sounds much too in-you-face.

 I guess one could quite successfully argue that the Move is perhaps ultra-revealing and dead accurate - in that I only find the very best audiophile quality classical recordings sound OK. Perhaps this is so - I might even consider betting on it, but nonetheless, many music lovers have huge libraries of recordings, many of which are not audiophile in quality. In these particular instances, I find my Move to be much more of a hindrance than a help because it sounds like the music is being force-fed into your ears rather than just flowing into them. I can't help wondering if a different choice of op-amp would have made all the difference. Even the 2227 op-amp in my lowly cMoy has a much warmer and far less aggresive presentation and works well with all types of music and recordings - unlike the Move which is very, very picky indeed.

 So I am actually considering parting with my Move, given that the inevitable financial loss won't be too horrific - and it is a very good amp for just about everything - except, unfortunately, non audiophile quality classical recordings. I actually think the better choice for me might have been the Porta Corda. I know at least one other member here has expressed their preference for that amp based upon similar criticisms to those I have outlined above.

 One closing comment though (and I have mentioned this elsewhere). This amplifier benefits enormously from from a clean, external 12 volt power source. Actually, I could not really detect any difference in peformance with 10.5 perfectly clean volts, but as the volts approach 9, the sound noticeably suffers (relatively speaking). There is more grain in the treble, less bass, more muddiness and less dynamics. So for those who are not impressed, I would suggest powering the device from two 6 volt lantern batteries connected in series (make sure the voltage is no more than 12 volts though, since two brand new lantern batteries will deliver about 12.8 volts). If the sound is still not satisfactory, then I'd suggest that is about as good as it is ever going to get.


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ADD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One closing comment though (and I have mentioned this elsewhere). This amplifier benefits enormously from from a clean, external 12 volt power source. Actually, I could not really detect any difference in peformance with 10.5 perfectly clean volts, but as the volts approach 9, the sound noticeably suffers (relatively speaking). There is more grain in the treble, less bass, more muddiness and less dynamics. So for those who are not impressed, I would suggest powering the device from two 6 volt lantern batteries connected in series (make sure the voltage is no more than 12 volts though, since two brand new lantern batteries will deliver about 12.8 volts). If the sound is still not satisfactory, then I'd suggest that is about as good as it is ever going to get._

 

Wow, thanks for the great idea for an "off-the-grid" solution, I wonder if anyone has tested for the difference between this and the DC adapter yet?


----------



## cmirza

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_w/r/t the bass from the Move: I am a died-in-the-wool basshead. Right now I am listening to the Denon D1000's via the MOVE, and "Come To Jesus" by Mindy Smith came on the iPod. Truly awe-inspiring, gut-wrenching bass. Any more bass and it would be absurd.

 Just my opnion, of course..._

 

After reading your review of the D1000 I've decided to sell my K81DJs and use the funds from my previously sold DT770 to go for a D1000. The D1000 seems like it will give me what neither the DT770 or K81DJ could (well the DT770 _could_, but I can't afford giving them the Headphile treatment any time soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). It's good to know they pair well with the Move also.

 Anyway, I'll look into the anodizing paint for the Move. I'll need to find some scrap piece of aluminum to practice on first, or find a friend more experienced in spray painting. The only thing I could fault this amp for is that it isn't all black.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerstud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about you itsbroken with your little trick photography technique making the move look black?_

 

Couldn't duplicate it in a thousand years. Normally I get flash glare all over whatever I photograph. I'd ask for suggestions on how to get better at it but someone would tell me to back away from the camera slowly.


----------



## Thurston Moore

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ADD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I guess one could quite successfully argue that the Move is perhaps ultra-revealing and dead accurate - in that I only find the very best audiophile quality classical recordings sound OK. Perhaps this is so - I might even consider betting on it, but nonetheless, many music lovers have huge libraries of recordings, many of which are not audiophile in quality._

 

To me, this is what hi-fi is all about...reproducing the recording in an as accurate way as possible, leaving the signal as unaltered as possible...letting me enjoying the music the way it was meant to sound...or at least the way it turned out on the recording. So, your opinions about the Move actually sounds like good criticism in my ears.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ADD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, actually I have reservations about my Move - and this is after 120 hours burn-in. I wasn't at all impressed when I first powered it up, but it did improve quite noticeably - mainly during the first 12 hours. Then it seemed to plateau out a little but improved further after about 80 hours. I should state right at the beginning though, that I don't understand criticism of the bass - in my view it is extremely accurate, has excellent pace, audibly perfect phasing and seems to be absolutely perfect in weight.

 I think the vast majority of people will love this amp, however for the particular music I listen to, I don't think it is the best choice. It's great for Jazz and all popular types of music, but for me where it falls down is with classical music.

 It's strengths in classical music include good stereo imaging, incredible "pace", accurate bass, good delivery at the upper extremes and fantastic transient response. Where it does fall down in my opinion is in two critical aspects: (i) the transparent and warm reproduction of the upper midrange and (ii) a very "forward" and "in your face" presentation which makes one feel like they are in the front row of the concert hall and are desperate to get out of that seat and sit 20 rows further back.

 As for the first aspect, it's not really a problem on the latest DSD audiophile digital recordings from the best of the best labels such as Telarc or Tacet. But ordinary fare (pretty much anything else that isn't a specialty audiophile release or older recordings or recordings which may have a slight tendancy towards brightness, hard textures, close miking, poor quality downsampling, etc) sound quite hard, unyielding, glassy and characterless - most particularly in regards to my pet peve - violin sound. Not to the extent where you feel you have remove the headphones or turn the volume down - it's just that it is completely uninvolving - the musical equivalent of watching paint dry.

 As for the second aspect, again - different recording techniques and quality yield different results. My Telarcs and Tacets once again sound excellent but just about everything else sounds much too in-you-face.

 I guess one could quite successfully argue that the Move is perhaps ultra-revealing and dead accurate - in that I only find the very best audiophile quality classical recordings sound OK. Perhaps this is so - I might even consider betting on it, but nonetheless, many music lovers have huge libraries of recordings, many of which are not audiophile in quality. In these particular instances, I find my Move to be much more of a hindrance than a help because it sounds like the music is being force-fed into your ears rather than just flowing into them. I can't help wondering if a different choice of op-amp would have made all the difference. Even the 2227 op-amp in my lowly cMoy has a much warmer and far less aggresive presentation and works well with all types of music and recordings - unlike the Move which is very, very picky indeed.

 So I am actually considering parting with my Move, given that the inevitable financial loss won't be too horrific - and it is a very good amp for just about everything - except, unfortunately, non audiophile quality classical recordings. I actually think the better choice for me might have been the Porta Corda. I know at least one other member here has expressed their preference for that amp based upon similar criticisms to those I have outlined above.

 One closing comment though (and I have mentioned this elsewhere). This amplifier benefits enormously from from a clean, external 12 volt power source. Actually, I could not really detect any difference in peformance with 10.5 perfectly clean volts, but as the volts approach 9, the sound noticeably suffers (relatively speaking). There is more grain in the treble, less bass, more muddiness and less dynamics. So for those who are not impressed, I would suggest powering the device from two 6 volt lantern batteries connected in series (make sure the voltage is no more than 12 volts though, since two brand new lantern batteries will deliver about 12.8 volts). If the sound is still not satisfactory, then I'd suggest that is about as good as it is ever going to get._

 

Based on your comments, I recommend that you try the move with Senn 580's, 600's or 650's. With them you will achieve exactly the kind of listening experience you're now missing.


----------



## Sture

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Based on your comments, I recommend that you try the move with Senn 580's, 600's or 650's. With them you will achieve exactly the kind of listening experience you're now missing._

 

Or Beyerdynamic DT 880. It sound very beautifully with "MOVE" and classical.


----------



## Mansize_tissue

I'm thinking of getting the Move for my DT 770 Pros (80 ohm) for laptop use when listening to music (via USB so i can use the DAC, since my soundcard is on it's last legs) and for desktop use when gaming (via mini-to-mini cable, using a power supply, so i can use my X-Fi soundcard).

 I was just wondering whether this power supply would fit the bill. Alternatively, there's this power supply, which would probably be better, right?


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mansize_tissue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I was just wondering whether this power supply would fit the bill. Alternatively, there's this power supply, which would probably be better, right?_

 

Both will work fine. The 400mA model is cheaper and will provide more than enough current for the MOVE (min. 50mA).

 With an 80 Ohm load you probably won't benefit from more than the 5V provided by USB power because the amp will be current-limited, but use your own ears...


----------



## Mansize_tissue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Both will work fine. The 400mA model is cheaper and will provide more than enough current for the MOVE (min. 50mA).

 With an 80 Ohm load you probably won't benefit from more than the 5V provided by USB power because the amp will be current-limited, but use your own ears..._

 

Thank you. I just thought the second power supply would be a better option, since it states its linear.

 Will this amplifier make much difference to these 'phones then, do you think, being only 80 ohm?


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mansize_tissue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will this amplifier make much difference to these 'phones then, do you think, being only 80 ohm?_

 

Depending on the quality of the DAC in your laptop, there is a good chance that the DAC in the MOVE will provide a better analog source for the amp. The low impedance of the DT770 means that it can be driven well with the typically low voltage output of a laptop, but the headphones' relatively low sensitivity suggests that it would benefit in terms of sound quality from an amplified signal.


----------



## Mansize_tissue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Depending on the quality of the DAC in your laptop, there is a good chance that the DAC in the MOVE will provide a better analog source for the amp. The low impedance of the DT770 means that it can be driven well with the typically low voltage output of a laptop, but the headphones' relatively low sensitivity suggests that it would benefit in terms of sound quality from an amplified signal._

 

The DAC on my laptop is really, well, crap. I can't even listen to my headphones on it any more because the distortion and crackling is terrible. However, my primpary use is going to be gaming on my desktop using my X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty. Plugging the amplifier into this, do you think the cost (£160 altogether) will be justifiable by the improvement in sound quality? If not, then i could just get a Go-Vibe V6, put my music on my desktop and use the DAC on my X-Fi.


----------



## Scottyyy

How much better is the Move than the Porta Corda MkIII?

 If I saved up a bit longer I could probably go for the Move if it's really worth it. But then I'd feel bad about not going through with the deal I was making with someone for their Porta Corda. Hmm...


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scottyyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How much better is the Move than the Porta Corda MkIII?

 If I saved up a bit longer I could probably go for the Move if it's really worth it. But then I'd feel bad about not going through with the deal I was making with someone for their Porta Corda. Hmm..._

 


 There is more bass from the Move at the expense of a tiny bit of detail. The voltage doubling circuit improves the power getting to the amp from batteries and USB. The external PS is now 12v so you can't use an old 24v-28v PS from MkIII. I couldn't notice a significant difference on the USB side; it could be my laptop is the limiting factor there.

 Construction is very nice. It's solid aluminum vs. the plastic of the MkIII, making it heavier and more substantial.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mansize_tissue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The DAC on my laptop is really, well, crap. I can't even listen to my headphones on it any more because the distortion and crackling is terrible. However, my primpary use is going to be gaming on my desktop using my X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty. Plugging the amplifier into this, do you think the cost (£160 altogether) will be justifiable by the improvement in sound quality? If not, then i could just get a Go-Vibe V6, put my music on my desktop and use the DAC on my X-Fi._

 

The MOVE will give you the most flexibility, but if you don't need to listen to music on your laptop, then you could get an amp without a DAC. If you can wait, Jan purportedly will soon be releasing a portable amp without a DAC. The Porta Corda is already in the close out bin, so it shouldn't be too long.


----------



## Scottyyy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is more bass from the Move at the expense of a tiny bit of detail. The voltage doubling circuit improves the power getting to the amp from batteries and USB. The external PS is now 12v so you can't use an old 24v-28v PS from MkIII. I couldn't notice a significant difference on the USB side; it could be my laptop is the limiting factor there.

 Construction is very nice. It's solid aluminum vs. the plastic of the MkIII, making it heavier and more substantial._

 

Thanks.

 I think I'm going to go with the Porta Corda. I doubt my ametuer ears could tell the difference between the two anyway heh.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scottyyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks.

 I think I'm going to go with the Porta Corda. I doubt my ametuer ears could tell the difference between the two anyway heh._

 

I think there's 5 non-USB Porta Corda MkIIIs on Dr Meier's website under specials--if you want one grab it quick before they disappear.


----------



## wakeride74

Well I've decided the Move is not for me. It's a great little amp and a great bargain but now that it has settled in a little the top end is just too bright with my ES2's. Too bad because it sounds great with my Denon's.


----------



## Mansize_tissue

I'm going to wait a bit anyway before i buy an amplifier, simply because i don't have the funds right now. That's interesting what you're saying about a new amplifier Jan is releasing, koto-in. Thank you for telling me. I want to find out how good the D1 is as well before i make my decision.


----------



## Lenni

my potograph skills are worse than itsborken... thanks for the velcro tip


----------



## jcn3

i've ordered one of these babies -- can't wait to get it.


----------



## jpnz

Do you use the DAC of the Move when it is connected to an ipod? That i don't understand yet


----------



## DBrim

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpnz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you use the DAC of the Move when it is connected to an ipod? That i don't understand yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No. Best-case, you plug in a line-out to mini interconnect into the amp, then headphones out of it.


----------



## jpnz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DBrim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No. Best-case, you plug in a line-out to mini interconnect into the amp, then headphones out of it._

 

Yes this is what i mean actually, do you use the amp and the dac at the same time connected with a mini to dock/ mini to mini to the ipod. Basically it is this question: if i only use the Move for portable use, is the DAC of the Move useless?


----------



## sum1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DBrim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No. Best-case, you plug in a line-out to mini interconnect into the amp, then headphones out of it._

 

Yep thats right. The DAC is only for computers only unless some genius figure out some other way


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sum1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep thats right. The DAC is only for computers only unless some genius figure out some other way _

 

One would have to achieve a usb signal out of the ipod, and because usb is a _powered_ signal, this is unlikely.


----------



## warrior05

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpnz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes this is what i mean actually, do you use the amp and the dac at the same time connected with a mini to dock/ mini to mini to the ipod. Basically it is this question: if i only use the Move for portable use, is the DAC of the Move useless?_

 

I think you're not quite following. There is no digital out from the iPod nor most DAPs for that matter. What DBrim was talking about was a mini dock that takes just the analog signal (L/R/grnd) and feeds it through a cable that is terminated with an 1/8" plug that you plug into the Move. Or there are mini docks that have a built in 1/8" jack so you can use any 1/8" to 1/8" interconnect. Therefore you are only using the amp of the Move.

 I personally don't know of a DAP that has a USB out that can be used to feed a USB DAC. The portable situation that the Move is very convenient for are laptops.

 Hope some of that helps.


----------



## The_Duke_Of_Eli

Got my Move today. It's quite a remarkable amp for the price. It is a bit chunky, but it does the job of both a USB dac and a good amp. The 9v also makes it a bit heavy, but not moreso than any other portable amp. The build quality is superb, and it's up-front presentation is perfect for my slightly laid-back PROline 750s.


----------



## boka

i got the move a little while ago and the sound is excellent - it's as good as i expected. there are a few minor details i'd like to point out though...

 1) if you're putting the MOVE between a PC and a set of Shure SE530s, you can clearly hear your CPU thinking. it's feint but obvious enough that you'll notice it even when you're not listening for it eg. between tracks. i've tried all combinations of high/low gain/current, tried it on another PC at work and my laptop aswell and it's the same on each. only thing that works is not using my SE530s - it sounds dead silent on everything else (E2G, senn CX300s and some old sony cans).

 2) on the front plate are the two metallic retainer/rings that guide your mini plugs into the jacks - i find the holes are just a tiny bit too big, just enough to let the plugs move around a bit and cause scratching noises if you touch them the wrong way (at first i thought the scratching was from a defective volume knob but then i realised i'd been touching the mini out plug while i was turning it, and realised it was the same if i touched the mini in plug aswell).


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lenni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 my potograph skills are worse than itsborken... thanks for the velcro tip_

 


 hehe no problem


----------



## MrJingles

Just received my Move today and starting to burn it in! I listened for about 5 minutes and definitely could hear a bit more clarity and tighter bass. Super quick delivery.


----------



## MrJingles

Can you burn in the amp without having phones plugged in...just the source?


----------



## DBrim

I just pulled the trigger! Hopefully I'll get it soon.


----------



## Lenni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... the top end is just too bright ..._

 

x2


----------



## Mansize_tissue

Hmm, i'm seriously considering getting one of these things, but i can't help thinking something much cheaper will power my DT 770/80 Pros just fine, especially considering my primary use will be gaming with these. What do you guys think?


----------



## manaox2

So far: best IEM's to use with the move?

 Shure se530s don't seem to be getting as great of reviews as the triple.fi 10 pros. I am having a hard time deciding which pair to match up with it.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrJingles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you burn in the amp without having phones plugged in...just the source?_

 

No, you have to use the amp to actually drive headphones to properly break it in.


----------



## mdarnton

_ Originally Posted by wakeride74:
 ... the top end is just too bright ..._

 Yes, I find the top end a bit too much sometimes. I often use the less treble option in the iPod equalizer on the morning commute, and then more bass for the evening trip, since my ears are less sensitive by that time. Either one gives a nice balance with my ER4Ps. I don't have this problem with my Grados, though, which have a smoother high end, and seem to have less of it, as well, with the Move.


----------



## Skylab

I really don't think the treble on the Move is elevated at all. I think this is more a headphone issue, as mdarnton indicates. Fore example, the Shure E500's still have a very mellow high end via the Move (as they do with other amps).


----------



## DBrim

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, you have to use the amp to actually drive headphones to properly break it in._

 

Hmm, an excuse to pick up the KSC-75s (the D1000 is my only pair and I have them with me at work all the time)


----------



## ADD

Well, what got me in the end with the Move was it's inability to approach any sort of accuracy in reproducing the sound of a violin section in an orchestra. Perhaps it might have worked well with alternate headphones, however I note that any other amplifier I have plugged my Westone UM2s into has reproduced acoustic violin sound much more accurately than the Move. I seem to have had far more success in this respect listening to amplifiers with the 2227 op amp rather than the one the Move uses. I would have loved to experiment with op amps on a Move, given it's great strengths in virtually all other areas of sound reproduction - at least within the inevitable constraints imposed upon a portable amplifier.


----------



## sum1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sum1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yay it is working at last.
 It is indeed because of the usb cable supplied with the MOVE. 
 I borrowed a cable of a capture card from work and so far it is working good.
 Now i just need get myself a quality cable to prevent this issue._

 

Ah crap it looks like this DAC problem comes up again.
 Just got myself a cable (http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProdu...duct_Id=128031)
 And it seems like sometimes the MOVE will work just fine no matter how many times i've plug/unplug it and sometimes it just refused to work 

 Any ideas?


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lenni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_x2_

 

If I may, what equipment are you using with your Move?


----------



## The_Duke_Of_Eli

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I may, what equipment are you using with your Move?_

 

I know the question wasn't directed to me, but I'll answer it anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 On my HD595s they are a bit too bright for my liking, but on my kind of darker proLINE 750s they're perfect.


----------



## dw6928

I find the move great with my Proline 2500 as well as my 650s. the 701s are also good with the Move but are so power hungry, they require virtually full volume.


----------



## ailevin

If I use higher or lower impedance headphones, does that change the input voltage requirement for my Move? I have read that increasing voltage up to around 10.5V improves the sound. How does sound improvement with voltage depend on the impedance of the headphones? Does it depend on high/low current setting?

 I think of amplification as increasing amplitude gain (voltage) and thus current flow into a constant resistance. So lower impedance would require higher current (at the same gain), but lower impedance phones need less gain, which is less amplitude, which would require less current. Like I said I am confused.

 So does the sound quality of the amp become either input voltage or input current limited, and how do the gain/current jumpers and impedance of cans influence this?

 Thanks,
 Alan

 P.S. This is motivated by problems with an external power supply.


----------



## Chris_Himself

u think the move will be agreeable with a K701/K601?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wakeride74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I've decided the Move is not for me. It's a great little amp and a great bargain but now that it has settled in a little the top end is just too bright with my ES2's. Too bad because it sounds great with my Denon's._

 

Do you think a pure copper IC would take away some of the brightness?


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ailevin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I use higher or lower impedance headphones, does that change the input voltage requirement for my Move? I have read that increasing voltage up to around 10.5V improves the sound. How does sound improvement with voltage depend on the impedance of the headphones? Does it depend on high/low current setting?

 I think of amplification as increasing amplitude gain (voltage) and thus current flow into a constant resistance. So lower impedance would require higher current (at the same gain), but lower impedance phones need less gain, which is less amplitude, which would require less current. Like I said I am confused.

 So does the sound quality of the amp become either input voltage or input current limited, and how do the gain/current jumpers and impedance of cans influence this?_

 

With any load, the maximum power that the amp can output will be either voltage or current limited. With high impedance headphones, the amp is typically voltage limited and a higher voltage input will enable the amp to deliver more power to the headphones.

 With low impedance headphones, the amp is typically current limited. This is why low impedance headphones work well with portable devices that provide low voltage output. Likewise an increase in available current under such conditions would enable the amp to deliver more power to the headphones.

 This means that when the amp is in a voltage limited state, an increase in available current will have no effect on the attainable power output of the amp (high impedance headphones). Likewise when the amp is current limited, an increase in voltage will have no effect on the attainable power output of the amp (low impedance headphones).

 The high current setting will allow the amp to deliver more power to the headphones until the amp becomes voltage or current limited. The low current setting works in the same way but will reduce the maximum attainable power output of the amp in order to extend battery life (current).

 Gain settings are primarily dependent on the sensitivity of the headphones, rather than their impedance, however low impedance headphones typically have a higher sensitivity than high impedance headphones.


----------



## Lenni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I may, what equipment are you using with your Move?_

 

iAudioXL5, ShureE500, ATH-CM7

 ...

 I've received an email from Jan yesterday -
  Quote:


 Just accidently I picked up following information from a
 German headphone-forum:

 "Als fehlerhaft wurde ich den Lineout des X5 nicht bezeichnen.
 Der Lineout hat im Gegensatz zum Kopfhörerausgang einen
 leichten Bassabfall"

 Translated:

 "I would not call the lineout of the Iaudio X5 as broken. The
 lineout does have, in contrast to the headphone output, a
 slight weakness in the bass"

 It thus appears that the lineout could be responsible for the
 slightly missing bass. People in the forum indicate that the
 headphone output sounds better! 
 

thanks again Jan. it makes sense. it's possible that the line-out on the XL5's dock is the culprit.
 is there a way I can remedy that!? I REALLY like the new sound otherwise and want to keep the amp, but as it stand I can't.
 Please help...


----------



## sum1

Question for the DAC users here. Anyone here can make Kernel streaming working for foobar in windows with the MOVE?


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lenni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_iAudioXL5, ShureE500, ATH-CM7_

 

You should get very impressive sound from E500+MOVE, the sound you never heard from other portable amps.


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrJingles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just received my Move today and starting to burn it in! I listened for about 5 minutes and definitely could hear a bit more clarity and tighter bass. Super quick delivery._

 

You will heard the significant improvement after 5-7 days later with the E500, believe me. And after 10 days, you may not able to find any better IEM with similar sounding.


----------



## MrJingles

Is it my imagination or does the Move really sound that much better than my Meier Porta Corda II. The Porta was my very first amp and have had it for a couple of months. I received the Move yesterday and was blown away...I think. I seem to hear a lot more details in my music, like breaths, vocal trail-offs, slight inflections in the singers vocal chords....etc. Is it just me wanting it to be that much better (placebo affect) or can the Move really make that much of an sq difference?


----------



## ManAtWork

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrJingles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it my imagination or does the Move really sound that much better than my Meier Porta Corda II._

 

If not why Skylab ranks it such high right after the release, the new Meier's sound is very impressive. This proves.


----------



## mattigol

Hi has anyone tried some Grado HF-1 (or other Grado model) with the Corda Move?? Do they compliment each other? Thanks...


----------



## Baron Samedi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lenni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_iAudioXL5, ShureE500, ATH-CM7

 ...

 I've received an email from Jan yesterday -

 thanks again Jan. it makes sense. it's possible that the line-out on the XL5's dock is the culprit.
 is there a way I can remedy that!? I REALLY like the new sound otherwise and want to keep the amp, but as it stand I can't.
 Please help..._

 

I used to have an iAudioX5, and tried it with my Corda Aria. Line out of that player is indeed bad. Removing all sound filters (BBE, eq, mp3 ehancer...) makes it better but still lacking bass. If you search in the portable forum, you may find a post with a graph of the line out, which is a curve! So i used the headphone out, with volume at max.


----------



## ailevin

Koto-in,

 Thanks for current/Voltage/impedance explanation. How does this relate to improving the amp's sound characteristics with increasing Voltage? Is the Voltage sweet spot related to specific headphone?

 Alan


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ailevin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Koto-in,Thanks for current/Voltage/impedance explanation. How does this relate to improving the amp's sound characteristics with increasing Voltage? Is the Voltage sweet spot related to specific headphone?_

 

High impedance headphones will receive more power with higher voltages. This means that with higher voltages, high impedance headphones will be able to take advantage of significantly more power than will ever be available to low impedance headphones. This is typically okay because low impedance headphones usually have a higher sensitivity than high impedance headphones and therefore require less power to sound good. How much power an individual headphone actually needs to sound good is a function of headphone sensitivity, headphone sound characteristics and listener perception, i.e. you have to find your own sweet spot.


----------



## LepakVT

So if I go into a radioshack to pick up a power supply, I can just ask to get the voltage tested right there and they'll do it?


----------



## MGLDyson

When I took my first Radio Shack psu back, they tested it with a multimeter in front of me to make sure it still works. I would assume they would check it out before you bought it if you ask. Others have stated that the voltage on from the psu varied for them. It did for me, too. I tested the voltage at work and it was about 11.3 V, then at home I got from 12.5-12.6 V. I took it back as stated above and got the 273-0028 with 1.5-12 V regulated and filtered power. It is fine on the 9V setting but a little over on the 12V setting.

 As others have stated, I have had the best results with 9V batteries. The sound does seem cleaner to me. When using the psu music seemed a little muddy. I am a noob to hi-fi audio but I could tell. So....

 1. They can check the voltage on your psu.
 2. You might want to check out Radio Shack model #273-0028.
 3. Batteries have given me the best sound, so far (in fact I will probably invest in some Maha rechargeable batteries and recharger).


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrJingles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it my imagination or does the Move really sound that much better than my Meier Porta Corda II. The Porta was my very first amp and have had it for a couple of months. I received the Move yesterday and was blown away...I think. I seem to hear a lot more details in my music, like breaths, vocal trail-offs, slight inflections in the singers vocal chords....etc. Is it just me wanting it to be that much better (placebo affect) or can the Move really make that much of an sq difference?_

 

I compared it against a MkIII and found that the low end was a lot better in the Move. At the high end clarity, the MkIII did a little better but you really had to listen to it. The Move is definitely an evolutionary stage in Jan's portable line.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mattigol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi has anyone tried some Grado HF-1 (or other Grado model) with the Corda Move?? Do they compliment each other? Thanks..._

 

I tried my RS-1 out of it and it drove them very well. I liked the sound and I believe so would most if not all.


----------



## MGLDyson

I posted a more lengthy post in the "Dedicated Source" forum here, but maybe you guys could help me, too. I want to build up to a better hi-fi home/desktop system which may include something like the WooAudio WA6 in the future and I know I will need a DAC. To get to that point I would like to get either the Headroom Micro DAC or iMod and ALO cable to go with my Move, for now. Portability is not a necessity. I got one positive response about the Move and MicroDAC together, already.

 What do you guys think about pairing the Move with the HR MicroDAC or iMod?


----------



## Zorander

It may have been mentioned previously in this thread or others; how does the Move compare to the Headfive (amp section) and the Aria (DAC and amp sections)?


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MGLDyson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What do you guys think about pairing the Move with the HR MicroDAC or iMod?_

 

The Move/iMod combo works pretty well for me but I got it for portability which is not your priority. iMod will set you back some change for the mod and cable if you already have a iPod (do you?) 

 Others speak highly of the MicroDAC combined with other portable devices such as iRiver and some of the older PCDPs. Some of them sound very nice at a lower cost.


----------



## MGLDyson

Thanks for your response, btw. No, I don't have an iPod already. So, yeah, I would have to keep living off ramen noodles for a little longer to get all that gear. I think the MicroDAC is sounding like a pretty good option. I am also curious about people's thoughts on the SQ difference in the Micro/Move combo and the iMod/Move combo, even if they are hypothetical.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It may have been mentioned previously in this thread or others; how does the Move compare to the Headfive (amp section) and the Aria (DAC and amp sections)?_

 

I no longer have the Headfive, which is unfortunate because IMO that was the first Meier amp to feature the somewhat warmer sound. The Aria was a bit of an intermediate step, but closer to the sound of the "HA" line - quick, fast, ultraclean, but slightly to the cool side of neutral. 

 So while the Aria IMO sounds better than the Move, especially in soundstaging, transparency and detail retrieval, the Move is a little warmer sounding, and is, of itself, no slouch in any of those regards.


----------



## The_Duke_Of_Eli

Skylab: I know it may not be the fairest comparison, but I'm curious what you think of the Meier Move vs. the Lisa III.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The_Duke_Of_Eli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skylab: I know it may not be the fairest comparison, but I'm curious what you think of the Meier Move vs. the Lisa III._

 

That is a very tall (should I say unfair) comparison. I mean you could buy two (2) Moves and still have $40 to $90 in your hand depending on which Lisa III you ordered.


----------



## Chris_Himself

does it sound better than the supermicroIV?


----------



## zipdisk

I miss the industrial-functional look (black extruded aluminum) of the older Corda's. Distinctive, functional, and understated. Is the Move's frontplate faux black ash? I have an older HA2 MKII, which sounds beautiful; I'm sure the Move must also sound wonderful. Jan's aural sensibilities are highly refined.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The_Duke_Of_Eli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skylab: I know it may not be the fairest comparison, but I'm curious what you think of the Meier Move vs. the Lisa III._

 

Yeah, not really a fair comparison at all. I think the MOVE is a fantastic portable amp, as I have stated. But the LISA III does indeed sound better. Doesn't take anything away from the Move, but the Lisa is an all around better performer. Of course, it's 2x the price, and 2x the size, and maybe 3x the weight, as well as getting 10% of the battery life. So really they are too different in application to be properly compared.


----------



## Bootleg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zipdisk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I miss the industrial-functional look (black extruded aluminum) of the older Corda's. Distinctive, functional, and understated. Is the Move's frontplate faux black ash? I have an older HA2 MKII, which sounds beautiful; I'm sure the Move must also sound wonderful. Jan's aural sensibilities are highly refined._

 

x2


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I no longer have the Headfive, which is unfortunate because IMO that was the first Meier amp to feature the somewhat warmer sound. The Aria was a bit of an intermediate step, but closer to the sound of the "HA" line - quick, fast, ultraclean, but slightly to the cool side of neutral. 

 So while the Aria IMO sounds better than the Move, especially in soundstaging, transparency and detail retrieval, the Move is a little warmer sounding, and is, of itself, no slouch in any of those regards._

 

Thanks, SKylab. I asked about the Headfive because I had that too and to be frank I never 'warmed up' to its warm presentation. I was wondering how the Move compares in the 'warmness' scale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I asked about the Aria because... well, just wondering if the Move could be better. Anyone can dream.. haha.

 Cheers!


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zipdisk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I miss the industrial-functional look (black extruded aluminum) of the older Corda's. Distinctive, functional, and understated. Is the Move's frontplate faux black ash?_

 

The pictures you have seen may be deceiving as the lighting often highlights the brushed surface grain of the aluminum. In reality, the grain is hardly visible and the brushed surface imparts a satin finish that diffuses the light and results in a very soft, minimal appearance. I find the aesthetic of the MOVE to be _more_ distinctive, functional and understated than the Porta Corda. It certainly demonstrates a design sensibility that celebrates elegance and eschews ostentation.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chris_Himself* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does it sound better than the supermicroIV?_

 

In my opinion the Supermicro IV sounds better than the Move. However I need to listen to Move with more burn-in time. The owner of the Move I listened told me the amp sound has not changed with additional burn in but I still want to listen to it.

 As far as the Lisa III I have not listened to it, however a local Head-Fier received his and I am looking forward to listening to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or again maybe not because my wallet is dead.


----------



## Bootleg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The pictures you have seen may be deceiving as the lighting often highlights the brushed surface grain of the aluminum. In reality, the grain is hardly visible and the brushed surface imparts a satin finish that diffuses the light and results in a very soft, minimal appearance. I find the aesthetic of the MOVE to be more distinctive, functional and understated than the Porta Corda. It certainly demonstrates a design sensibility that celebrates elegance and eschews ostentation.




_

 

nice pic!


----------



## Skylab

FWIW, you can get one of the long-lasting Lithium batteries in the Move by removing the back panel.


----------



## HiFlight

My MOVE has improved in SQ with the addition time since our MiniMeet where Mrarroyo had a chance to listen to it. It sounds particularly good with my FutureSonic EM3. They take advantage of the sonic capabilities of this fine amp. 

 I am also using the Lithium cells. As Skylab states, they can be easily inserted by removing the backplate. I am using the solid backplate with the Li cells. They do seem to last at least twice as long as the alkalines, maybe more than that. I have only exhausted one of them so far. I am mostly running on my AC adapter now, with the gain set to 3. 

 It is going to be very interesting to compare the Move to the iBasso D1, which I have on order.


----------



## $qwuzzy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baron Samedi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used to have an iAudioX5, and tried it with my Corda Aria. Line out of that player is indeed bad. Removing all sound filters (BBE, eq, mp3 ehancer...) makes it better but still lacking bass. If you search in the portable forum, you may find a post with a graph of the line out, which is a curve! So i used the headphone out, with volume at max._

 

...

 also why do you use the HP out with volume at max? I use to use it with Stax portables system, and always found that volume at 30 made for better SQ over volume at max... (but then again YMMV)

 EDIT - My bad - apparently that's wrong....


----------



## Bootleg

MOVE!


----------



## Bootleg

.


----------



## Asr

So now that there all these Move owners, I gotta ask: what's it sound like? As in, what's the treble like? Who's using AKGs or ATs with it? More people need to post details about its sound, enough of this other banter!


----------



## qscq

It seems that 9.6V rechargeable batteries are not available in Finland. I have to order from germany if I'm to buy them, but isn't there any cheaper solutions than this charger? 

http://www.mahaenergy.de/product_inf...er-9-Volt.html

 I would also have to buy an extra adapter to use it.


----------



## jpnz

http://www.nimhbattery.com/maha-powe...harger_buy.htm

 Maha MH-C490F-DC 9V Charger w/ World AC Adapter and European Plug Adapter 

 You'll have to import just like me, it is really frustrating that a German importer doesn't sell European versions!


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qscq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It seems that 9.6V rechargeable batteries are not available in Finland. I have to order from germany if I'm to buy them, but isn't there any cheaper solutions than this charger? 

http://www.mahaenergy.de/product_inf...er-9-Volt.html

 I would also have to buy an extra adapter to use it._

 

Try contacting these guys in Helsinki. Sissos


----------



## qscq

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpnz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.nimhbattery.com/maha-powe...harger_buy.htm

 Maha MH-C490F-DC 9V Charger w/ World AC Adapter and European Plug Adapter 

 You'll have to import just like me, it is really frustrating that a German importer doesn't sell European versions!_

 

Thanks, pretty nice find. Thought shipping to Finland costs $37.10.
 Total $90.04 (Maha MH-C490F-DC 9V Charger w/ World AC Adapter and European Plug Adapter + battery). 

 Plus I might have to pay 25% tax. So, it's rather expensive. Are there any shops with lesser shipping cost?


----------



## qscq

edit: bugged


----------



## ailevin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So now that there all these Move owners, I gotta ask: what's it sound like? As in, what's the treble like? Who's using AKGs or ATs with it? More people need to post details about its sound, enough of this other banter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I posted this a few days back:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=254191

 After almost a week, the TBH is getting shipped back, and the Move is here to stay. I stand pretty much by my first impressions. Without dissecting it, I just love the sound signature of the Move, and that seems to be true for most of my headphones. Burn in may have brought out the mid-range just a bit, but frankly I don't hear a great deal of change and it may be the power of suggestion reading about burn in here. I saw a complaint about Move being "too forward" particularly for violin and strings. I don't have that problem at all and I am a violinist and chamber music listener; it could be the headphones I am using (quality time ER4S, more casual KSC75) or it could be my newbie ears.

 I have no higher end comparisons since this is the best sound I have heard, but that is only comparing to TBH and Echo Indigo IO, both of which I thought were quite good.

 Alan


----------



## MrJingles

Has anyone had any issues with the source input jack? If you gently bump or move it, the sound either cuts out completely or one side cuts out. I cleaned the jack with isopropyl alcohol and tried 3 different cables with the same results. I'm in communication with Jan, but wondering if any of you experienced the same issue.


----------



## mdarnton

I have. I think it's because on the supplied mini-mini cable the minis seem to be slightly smaller than normal, and the top rattles around, not making contact constantly. My other cords have slightly larger fittings, and don't have this problem. Perhaps your other ones are small, as well? Ironic that the cord supplied doesn't work well, isn't it?


----------



## MrJingles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mdarnton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have. I think it's because on the supplied mini-mini cable the minis seem to be slightly smaller than normal, and the top rattles around, not making contact constantly. My other cords have slightly larger fittings, and don't have this problem. Perhaps your other ones are small, as well? Ironic that the cord supplied doesn't work well, isn't it?_

 

Yeah, that's wierd. Even my ALO Jena cable makes noises which is a large plug. I'm waiting on Jan to get back to me to see if anything can be done.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrJingles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, that's wierd. Even my ALO Jena cable makes noises which is a large plug. I'm waiting on Jan to get back to me to see if anything can be done._

 

I didn't have this problem using the Sennheiser adapter for 3.5mm to 1/4" but today I left it at home. I used the Ultrasone adapter which is larger and barely touches the volume control. When jiggling the cable it produced static so I'm wondering if theres some pressure against the POT that is causing the static. I put my IEMs in and the problem was eliminated.


----------



## Wotan1

MrJingles;3190887 said:
			
		

> Has anyone had any issues with the source input jack? If you gently bump or move it, the sound either cuts out completely or one side cuts out. I cleaned the jack with isopropyl alcohol and tried 3 different cables with the same results. I'm in communication with Jan, but wondering if any of you experienced the same issue.[/QUOTE
> 
> I have a problem as well with the stability of sound. Cracking noise and it seems te happen without a cause and I cannot replicate it. It might be an instable input connection. I'm using the ALO cotton dock. Great sound though.


----------



## Wotan1

I have a problem as well with the stability of sound. Cracking noise and it seems te happen without a cause and I cannot replicate it. It might be an instable input connection. I'm using the ALO cotton dock. Great sound though.


----------



## jcn3

first -- my hats off to dr. meier. my unit was shipped from germany on friday and i received it today! how's that for service!

 i can't believe how small it is! and as many have mentioned, it is very attractively built and looks of high quality. hookup to my laptop was absolutely seamless and there is no noise through the usb connection using the provided cable.

 i'll provide for listening impressions later, but the comments around the bass extension are clearly accurate. for the price, i can't believe how good it sounds -- it's exactly what i was looking for.

 a couple of little nits . . . 

 * the headphone jack is too close to the volume control. the grado 1/8" to 1/4" adapter fits but it is hard to get a grip on the volume control. a ribbed knob would be of clear benefit.
 * the a/c adapter connection in the back is slightly off line. the a/c adapter fits but it is pressured by the case.

 fyi -- i found regulated a/c adapter at a local electronics store for $15, including a set of tips. it's made by philmore (part number mw48-1250a). works beautifully.


----------



## bol

Just got my Move. I have it hooked up to my computer via a powered USB hub and the radio shack power adapter for 12VDC. Granted this is my first amp but I can hear a large difference between the built in sound using my Shure E2s. The bass is cleaner and more pronounced, the top end is a little high for my taste but it's clean and authoritative. The sounds is just a lot cleaner overall. We'll see after break-in. My real headphones are on order (Darths!) so I'll have to wait and see.

 I have found however that the USB plug on the back is extremely sensitive - I don't know yet if it's the bundled cable or the socket but slight movements can interrupt the connection and require the Move to be completely powered off and reconnect for Windows to recognize it again. (Using WinXP, ASIO4ALL and Winamp.)


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i got the move a little while ago and the sound is excellent - it's as good as i expected. there are a few minor details i'd like to point out though...

 1) if you're putting the MOVE between a PC and a set of Shure SE530s, you can clearly hear your CPU thinking. it's feint but obvious enough that you'll notice it even when you're not listening for it eg. between tracks. i've tried all combinations of high/low gain/current, tried it on another PC at work and my laptop aswell and it's the same on each. only thing that works is not using my SE530s - it sounds dead silent on everything else (E2G, senn CX300s and some old sony cans)._

 

Had a similar problem with my Mylar X3 and several PCs, even in low gain. The only solution was trying a powered USB hub, in my case most of the noise was in the PC/laptop's usb power line.


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I have found however that the USB plug on the back is extremely sensitive - I don't know yet if it's the bundled cable or the socket but slight movements can interrupt the connection and require the Move to be completely powered off and reconnect for Windows to recognize it again. (Using WinXP, ASIO4ALL and Winamp.)_

 


 Had a similar problem, turned out to be a bad cable, semi-broken, would only make contact in certain positions. Try a different cable, if ti doesn't work, perhaps it is the socket.


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jcn3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ a ribbed knob would be of clear benefit._

 

I find the ribbed knob (ribbed of covered with some sort of soft rubber) one of my major complaints so far. It's not easy to move it with my sweaty hands (it's hot in Lisbon right now even with AC on eheh). And it's indeed a bit too close to the jack. 

 I'm also trying to figure out if I like the crossfeed filter or not, but that will be the subject of another thread...


----------



## Mansize_tissue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got my Move. I have it hooked up to my computer via a powered USB hub and the radio shack power adapter for 12VDC._

 

Is the USB hub externally powered or just powered via the USB connection? Also, does it sound any different with the 12VDC power supply connected?

 I have another question regarding this amplifier, and connectivity. Say i was to connect it to my computer via the line out as well as the USB cable; what would happen? Would it bypass the sound card and use the amplifiers DAC, totally disregarding the USB connection, or would the opposite happen?


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mansize_tissue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the USB hub externally powered or just powered via the USB connection? Also, does it sound any different with the 12VDC power supply connected?

 I have another question regarding this amplifier, and connectivity. Say i was to connect it to my computer via the line out as well as the USB cable; what would happen? Would it bypass the sound card and use the amplifiers DAC, totally disregarding the USB connection, or would the opposite happen?_

 

Somebody has researched and found the USB hub is powered by the USB connection, not battery/external power.

 If you connected a computer to both I imagine the sound would come from whatever source is chosen in windows/osx. You pick the audio card lineout and the USB is skipped. Pick the USB soundcard and the lineout is ignored. I would recommend using one setup or the other, not both simultaneously. Who knows if some strange loop could get created... Compare both and pick what works best for you.


----------



## warrior05

In regards to the knob - I was thinking maybe a flattened knob. It would be real easy to grab and rotate. Otherwise, definitely ribbed. I'm going to search for one tonight. Definitely post if anyone finds something.


----------



## bol

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Somebody has researched and found the USB hub is powered by the USB connection, not battery/external power.

 If you connected a computer to both I imagine the sound would come from whatever source is chosen in windows/osx. You pick the audio card lineout and the USB is skipped. Pick the USB soundcard and the lineout is ignored. I would recommend using one setup or the other, not both simultaneously. Who knows if some strange loop could get created... Compare both and pick what works best for you._

 

The move will select the line in over the USB always. I am using a powered USB hub to provide cleaner power than the built in motherboard USB connection (my own testing has shown that motherboard USB power is not adequate if you are running more than three USB devices. I have five.) I do believe that the Move's DAC is always powered via the USB and not the external power. I do find that the sound is cleaner and more "punchy" when using external power over USB.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warrior05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Definitely post if anyone finds something._

 

x2! I'd like to find a replacement as well.


----------



## egidio

Is it possible that integrated DAC is better than one on my nad521 cdp?
 Move's DAC is definitely smoother to my ears, even with usb power only, without 12w transformer.


----------



## Mansize_tissue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The move will select the line in over the USB always. I am using a powered USB hub to provide cleaner power than the built in motherboard USB connection (my own testing has shown that motherboard USB power is not adequate if you are running more than three USB devices. I have five.) I do believe that the Move's DAC is always powered via the USB and not the external power. I do find that the sound is cleaner and more "punchy" when using external power over USB._

 

While it's connected via USB and an external power supply or battery is used as well, will it still be powered via USB?

 Also, you said that the Move will select the line in over the USB; the USB connection is the Move's only source of power so if it just disregards the fact that it's connected via USB it won't work at all, right?


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mansize_tissue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_While it's connected via USB and an external power supply or battery is used as well, will it still be powered via USB?_

 

The Move will default to the input with the higher voltage, i.e. if you have a 9V battery or 6-12V PSU connected, the Move will use that instead of the 5V USB input.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *egidio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it possible that integrated DAC is better than one on my nad521 cdp?
 Move's DAC is definitely smoother to my ears, even with usb power only, without 12w transformer._

 

That's likely the amp section making it sound better, not the DAC.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mansize_tissue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_While it's connected via USB and an external power supply or battery is used as well, will it still be powered via USB?

 Also, you said that the Move will select the line in over the USB; the USB connection is the Move's only source of power so if it just disregards the fact that it's connected via USB it won't work at all, right?_

 

You can simultaneously use the usb connection as a power source and the line in as an audio source without a battery or an external power supply.

 The MOVE will automatically always switch to the higher voltage supply.

 In low current mode, when connected via usb with or without a battery installed, power will be supplied by the 5V usb connection (or a 6-12V power supply).

 In high current mode, when connected via usb with a battery installed, power will be supplied by the 9V battery (or a 12V power supply). Without a battery, power will be supplied by the 5V usb connection (or a 6-12V power supply).


----------



## egidio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's likely the amp section making it sound better, not the DAC._

 

I was using Move with both, PC and NAD cdp


----------



## Mansize_tissue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can simultaneously use the usb connection as a power source and the line in as an audio source without a battery or an external power supply.

 The MOVE will automatically always switch to the higher voltage supply.

 In low current mode, when connected via usb with or without a battery installed, power will be supplied by the 5V usb connection (or a 6-12V power supply).

 In high current mode, when connected via usb with a battery installed, power will be supplied by the 9V battery (or a 12V power supply). Without a battery, power will be supplied by the 5V usb connection (or a 6-12V power supply)._

 

Ah, thank you; that's exactly what i was looking for!

 I had no idea the amplifier could be powered via USB whilst connected to a sound card's line out, bypassing the amplifier's integrated DAC. Man, that means i don't even need to buy a power supply. It's a pitty i went and bought one a few hours a ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't quite make sense of your last sentence, though. If it's in high current mode, connected via USB and a 12v DC power supply, what will it be powered by?

 Say i have it connected to my laptop via USB, using both the DAC and amplifier sections of the Move, then connect 12v DC power supply; is this likely to improve sound quality?

 Conversely, when using it with my desktop as just a standalone amplifier connected to my sound card's line out and powered by a 12v DC power supply, would connecting a USB cable to it (from the desktop) make any difference whatsoever; i'm guessing the DAC will still be inactive since it's connected via line out and it also won't be powered by the USB connection since it will have a 12v DC power supply connected to it, right?


----------



## jcn3

with regard to the volume knob . . .

 i mentioned earlier that i found it hard to turn -- just a little slick.

 well i sent jan an email and he responded that it was on purpose -- that he didn't want the volume to inadvertently change if the amp was carried around in a pocket, etc.

 i'm not planning on carrying it around in my pocket, so i'd like another knob. i should have asked about the specs for the stock knob so i could find another.


----------



## Tantra

Low current + USB = Powered by USB
 Low current + battery = Powered by battery
 Low current + 12V DC = Powered by 12V DC
*Low current + USB and battery = Powered by USB*
 Low current + USB and 12 V DC = Powered by 12V DC
 Low current + battery and 12V DC = Powered by 12V DC
 Low current + USB and battery and 12V DC = Powered by 12V DC

 High current + USB only = Powered by USB
 High current + battery = Powered by battery 
 High current + 12V DC = Powered by 12V DC
*High current + USB and battery = Powered by battery*
 High current + USB and 12V DC = Powered by 12V DC
 High current + battery and 12V DC = Powered by 12V DC
 High current + USB and battery and 12V DC = Powered by 12V DC


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tantra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Low current + USB = Powered by USB
 Low current + battery = Powered by battery
 Low current + 12V DC = Powered by 12V DC
*Low current + USB and battery = Powered by USB*
 Low current + USB and 12 V DC = Powered by 12V DC
 Low current + battery and 12V DC = Powered by 12V DC
 Low current + USB and battery and 12V DC = Powered by 12V DC

 High current + USB only = Powered by USB
 High current + battery = Powered by battery 
 High current + 12V DC = Powered by 12V DC
*High current + USB and battery = Powered by battery*
 High current + USB and 12V DC = Powered by 12V DC
 High current + battery and 12V DC = Powered by 12V DC
 High current + USB and battery and 12V DC = Powered by 12V DC_

 

This is correct relative to the jumper settings, however in practice low current mode is only operational under battery power and line in. With all other power sources, the amplifier automatically switches to high current mode.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mansize_tissue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I can't quite make sense of your last sentence, though. If it's in high current mode, connected via USB and a 12v DC power supply, what will it be powered by?_

 

12V power supply.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mansize_tissue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Say i have it connected to my laptop via USB, using both the DAC and amplifier sections of the Move, then connect 12v DC power supply; is this likely to improve sound quality?_

 

This depends on the impedance and sensitivity of your headphones as well as the sensibility of your ears.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mansize_tissue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Conversely, when using it with my desktop as just a standalone amplifier connected to my sound card's line out and powered by a 12v DC power supply, would connecting a USB cable to it (from the desktop) make any difference whatsoever; i'm guessing the DAC will still be inactive since it's connected via line out and it also won't be powered by the USB connection since it will have a 12v DC power supply connected to it, right?_

 

Correct.


----------



## Tantra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is correct relative to the jumper settings, however in practice low current mode is only operational under battery power and line in. With all other power sources, the amplifier automatically switches to high current mode._

 

Thanks for your clarification. So, the only purpose of the low current mode is to extend battery life when used as a portable (battery only)? And for users like me that has a low impedance 80Ω DT 770 PRO there is no technical difference between operating with battery only in low current mode vs high current mode?


----------



## Mansize_tissue

I don't understand how the amplifier automatically switches current modes depending on the (power) source. I mean, does it switch to high current mode (if i connected it to my laptop via USB, for example) even if the switch it physically set to low current?

 Also, with my headphones (the same as what Tantra has), what gain/current settings do you think would be best? Actually, won't the current set itself depending on what it's plugged into?

 Don't worry, not too many more questions!

 When connected to my laptop via USB (and maybe a power supply, if this would increase sound quality with a setup like mine?), what current mode will it be set to?

 And the same goes for my desktop, when connected via line out (and either USB or power supply, depending on which ends up being better).

 Thank you for all of your help, i really appreciate it. Hopefully the amplifier will arrive in the next few days so i can see what differences everything makes for myself. I just don't want to... break anything, that's all.


----------



## bol

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mansize_tissue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't understand how the amplifier automatically switches current modes depending on the (power) source. I mean, does it switch to high current mode (if i connected it to my laptop via USB, for example) even if the switch it physically set to low current?

 Also, with my headphones (the same as what Tantra has), what gain/current settings do you think would be best? Actually, won't the current set itself depending on what it's plugged into?

 Don't worry, not too many more questions!

 When connected to my laptop via USB (and maybe a power supply, if this would increase sound quality with a setup like mine?), what current mode will it be set to?

 And the same goes for my desktop, when connected via line out (and either USB or power supply, depending on which ends up being better).
_

 

The jumper for high/low current is an override - you can run high current on a battery however the option is given to switch to low current mode to increase battery life. Because high current mode will increase sound quality the amplifier automatically switches to high current mode, regardless of the override when USB or an external power supply is connected. The amp always chooses the power supply with the higher voltage (eg one could connect a 4VDC external power supply and connect via USB - which is 5VDC and the amplifier would select the USB power as it has a higher voltage.)

 High current mode will always provide the highest sound quality.

 The other setting, gain, depends strictly on your headphones. Low gain mode provides maximum of 4dB of amplification while high gain mode provides a maximum of 17dB.

 The best way to select gain setting? Plug your headphones in and take a listen - find a reasonable volume. If you find that in high gain mode that very little motion of the volume knob allows for suitable listening and you have most of the range of the control still available - you'll want to switch to low gain mode to provide more granular control of volume. It has no affect on sound quality and is strictly dependent on the headphone you use.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tantra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for your clarification. So, the only purpose of the low current mode is to extend battery life when used as a portable (battery only)? And for users like me that has a low impedance 80Ω DT 770 PRO there is no technical difference between operating with battery only in low current mode vs high current mode?_

 

High current mode will allow the amplifier to deliver more power to the headphones regardless of impedance. Low current mode will limit available power to extend battery life.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mansize_tissue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I don't understand how the amplifier automatically switches current modes depending on the (power) source. I mean, does it switch to high current mode (if i connected it to my laptop via USB, for example) even if the switch it physically set to low current?_

 

Yes.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mansize_tissue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Also, with my headphones (the same as what Tantra has), what gain/current settings do you think would be best?_

 

High current will allow the amplifier to provide more power to the headphones. Low current will limit available power to extend battery life. Gain settings are primarily dependent on the sensitivity of your headphones and the strength of the input signal.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mansize_tissue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Actually, won't the current set itself depending on what it's plugged into?_

 

Low current mode is only operable with battery power and line out. With all other power sources, the amp will automatically switch to high current mode.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mansize_tissue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ When connected to my laptop via USB (and maybe a power supply, if this would increase sound quality with a setup like mine?), what current mode will it be set to?

 And the same goes for my desktop, when connected via line out (and either USB or power supply, depending on which ends up being better)._

 

High current mode.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ High current mode will always provide the highest sound quality._

 

This is generally but not absolutely true. High current mode will enable the amplifier to deliver more power to the headphones. Whether the headphones will benefit from this potential power is a function of the impedance and sensitivity of the headphones as well as the strength of the input signal. In certain cases, low current mode may provide more than sufficient power to provide high sound quality.


----------



## qscq

What was the case with 12V external powersources, safe range was 12V +-0.5V? I have a hard time figuring out are all safe ranges suggested in this thread user estimates or has Jan said something else than "Don't use over 12V"?


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qscq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What was the case with 12V external powersources, safe range was 12V +-0.5V? I have a hard time figuring out are all safe ranges suggested in this thread user estimates or has Jan said something else than "Don't use over 12V"?_

 

13V is the absolute maximum the op-amp can handle.


----------



## Chris_Himself

does anyone know if the amp's DAC can outperform the Cirrus Logic DAC on the X-Fi?

 and would you pay the same amount of money for this amp if it DIDNT have the DAC? ive stopped using my speakers entirely so i dont need to use them anymore.


----------



## Tantra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_High current mode will allow the amplifier to deliver more power to the headphones regardless of impedance. Low current mode will limit available power to extend battery life._

 

Thanks. The question is if the 80Ω DT 770 PRO would benefit (technically/ theoretically) from the extra power in high current mode with battery only? 

 Post #882:
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With an 80 Ohm load you probably won't benefit from more than the 5V provided by USB power because the amp will be current-limited, but use your own ears..._

 

My experience is that there is no real life difference in SQ between the low and high current operation when used as portable (battery only) with the 80Ω DT 770 PRO @ normal listening levels. And that is correct also from a technically and theoretically point of view?


----------



## Zorander

I just took delivery of a pre-burned-in MOVE courtesy of a fellow head-fier. I popped in a 9V battery, connected it to my PC (to test out the DAC) and hooked up the HD-600. Sweet! It powers the phone nicely (better than the Microshar, I dare say) and there is musicality I can detect with the combo. The unit (with the battery in it) is quite heavy though, compared to the feather-light Microshar.

 I foresee myself listening well beyond my normal sleeping hour tonight.


----------



## mdarnton

This is the first discussion in which I have seen high gain equated with high current as if they were exactly the same. Is that really true?


----------



## Zorander

High/Low gain is a separate thing to High/Low Current.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tantra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ The question is if the 80Ω DT 770 PRO would benefit (technically/ theoretically) from the extra power in high current mode with battery only? My experience is that there is no real life difference in SQ between the low and high current operation when used as portable (battery only) with the 80Ω DT 770 PRO @ normal listening levels. And that is correct also from a technically and theoretically point of view?_

 

You are correct. Low current mode will already provide more power than the maximum power handling capacity of the DT 770 PRO 80.


----------



## Tantra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You are correct. Low current mode will already provide more power than the maximum power handling capacity of the DT 770 PRO 80._

 

And, if low current operation provides more than enough power, then there will be no benefit of high current 12V DC operation with the 80Ω DT 770 PRO?


----------



## Iced

Low impedance headphones still need high current. They will not benefit from more voltage but from more current.


----------



## manaox2

1000 posts? Can't wait for my move to be put in the mail.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tantra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And, if low current operation provides more than enough power, then there will be no benefit of high current 12V DC operation with the 80Ω DT 770 PRO?_

 

Correct. The amp will be current-limited and more voltage will not deliver more power.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Low impedance headphones still need high current. They will not benefit from more voltage but from more current._

 

Yes and no. The availability of more current will enable the amp to deliver more power. In the case of the DT 770 PRO 80, their absolute maximum power handling capability is already achieved in low current mode so more current will not supply more power that they _need_ in order to provide high sound quality. With other low impedance headphones possessing perhaps lower sensitivity and/or higher power handling capability, the benefit of more current and thus more power will likely make a noticeable impact on sound quality. The best judge of course is one's own ears to see which settings provide the best perceivable sound quality with one's particular headphones and source.


----------



## Mansize_tissue

Thank you very much Tantra and koto-in, your advice has been very helpful. Since my 'phones (DT 770 Pro 80), theoretically won't benefit from anything more than the 5v a USB port can supply (that's correct, right?), i needn't have bought a 12v DC power supply. Bummer.

 Also, since high current mode offers no benefit over low current mode (meaning the low current mode is more than enough for these 'phones), having it set to high current won't damage anything, will it?


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mansize_tissue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Thank you very much Tantra and koto-in, your advice has been very helpful. Since my 'phones (DT 770 Pro 80), theoretically won't benefit from anything more than the 5v a USB port can supply (that's correct, right?), i needn't have bought a 12v DC power supply. Bummer._

 

It's not a major expense and you might need it if you come into some new phones...

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mansize_tissue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Also, since high current mode offers no benefit over low current mode (meaning the low current mode is more than enough for these 'phones), having it set to high current won't damage anything, will it?_

 

No. As long as it sounds good, you'll be alright.


----------



## Zorander

Does the Move actually have any On/Off feature? The only indication I have got is one that is built into the volume knob. I tried turning it all the way left but I did not try to turn it any harder lest I break the knob off.


----------



## Dual

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the Move actually have any On/Off feature? The only indication I have got is one that is built into the volume knob. I tried turning it all the way left but I did not try to turn it any harder lest I break the knob off._

 

Just turn the knob anti-clock wise until you hear a click. Not so hard is it?


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just turn the knob anti-clock wise until you hear a click. Not so hard is it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just being careful with it. I'll try harder tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit: Tried it out. Nice!


----------



## Tantra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Correct._

 

Thanks Doc. It's always good to get the audible experience confirmed with theory


----------



## MrJingles

Well, bad news. I'm sending my Move back to Jan because the source input jack is cutting in and out with barely a tap or nudge on the ALO cable. He's going to test the amp with the cable and see if he can fix it or have to replace it. He's been great to work with! I've only had the amp for a litte over a week and was in the middle of burn-in. Oh well. I will miss it while it's gone. I just had to tell someone who cares.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrJingles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, bad news. I'm sending my Move back to Jan because the source input jack is cutting in and out with barely a tap or nudge on the ALO cable. He's going to test the amp with the cable and see if he can fix it or have to replace it. He's been great to work with! I've only had the amp for a litte over a week and was in the middle of burn-in. Oh well. I will miss it while it's gone. I just had to tell someone who cares._

 

Sorry you are going through this, but Jan will make it right. The good thing is you have the Porta Corda MkIII, it is an excellent amp to tie you over untill you get your Move back.


----------



## MrJingles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry you are going through this, but Jan will make it right. The good thing is you have the Porta Corda MkIII, it is an excellent amp to tie you over untill you get your Move back._

 

Yeah, he seems like a real good guy. The Porta Corda II is nice, but it's no Move. Thanks for the encouraging words.....I feel comforted


----------



## a deadly infidel

After picking up a pair of grado sr80s and enjoying them and subsequently lurking in these forums I decided to take the plunge and grab this amp. (Hi head-fi community!) It's been a wonderful experience this little amp. I had no idea a correctly setup headphone system could sound so great for so little money compared to a speaker system. I've simply fallen in love (and also was starting to wonder what a more pricey settup could do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 Well here's where the heartbreak comes in. After about five days of intensely listening to this little marvel of an amp I pull it out of my crumbler bag and bam, no amplification. If I plug it in my powerbook still recognizes the DAC and the light goes red, but no music! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so heartbroken and painstruck at the thought that I might have just thrown away 200+ bucks since nowhere on ttvj.com or in the manual was there any expressed warranty whatsover. I guess I just didn't think about it when I was buying it but how sad! Is all hope lost for me?


----------



## zippy2001

Welcome to Head-Fi!
 Sorry about your wallet!

 I would contact TTVJ.com, they and Meier will take care of your amp for you.


----------



## DBrim

Just got mine in earlier today... will be burning it in this weekend, will just playing music work fine?

 Should I be changing it to low current to drive my AH-D1000s?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *a deadly infidel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After picking up a pair of grado sr80s and enjoying them and subsequently lurking in these forums I decided to take the plunge and grab this amp. (Hi head-fi community!) It's been a wonderful experience this little amp. I had no idea a correctly setup headphone system could sound so great for so little money compared to a speaker system. I've simply fallen in love (and also was starting to wonder what a more pricey settup could do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

 Well here's where the heartbreak comes in. After about five days of intensely listening to this little marvel of an amp I pull it out of my crumbler bag and bam, no amplification. If I plug it in my powerbook still recognizes the DAC and the light goes red, but no music! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so heartbroken and painstruck at the thought that I might have just thrown away 200+ bucks since nowhere on ttvj.com or in the manual was there any expressed warranty whatsover. I guess I just didn't think about it when I was buying it but how sad! Is all hope lost for me?_

 


 Before you send the amp back, check and see if the battery is firmly against the contacts. There have been several instances of the little foam block compressing and allowing the battery to not make contact, rendering the amp inoperative. That also happened to me while using the larger lithium cells. I solved the problem by using the solid backplate and a little bit more foam sliced from one of the spare blocks included.


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Before you send the amp back, check and see if the battery is firmly against the contacts. There have been several instances of the little foam block compressing and allowing the battery to not make contact, rendering the amp inoperative. That also happened to me while using the larger lithium cells. I solved the problem by using the solid backplate and a little bit more foam sliced from one of the spare blocks included._

 

If that is the case, connecting it via USB should have powered the amp section too. I suggest sending it back to Jan (or whomever dealer it was purchased from) for an inspection/repair/replacement since it is likely still under warranty.

 Cheers!


----------



## HiFlight

Zor...

 You are correct...I didn't read it correctly that he listened to it with the DAC activated...I thought he just observed the light. Bummer!


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DBrim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Should I be changing it to low current to drive my AH-D1000s?_

 

Definitely not.


----------



## DBrim

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Definitely not._

 

Low gain, maybe? My comfortable listening limit is at about 8:30 or 9:00.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DBrim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Low gain, maybe? My comfortable listening limit is at about 8:30 or 9:00._

 

yes.


----------



## a deadly infidel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zippy2001* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Welcome to Head-Fi!
 Sorry about your wallet!

 I would contact TTVJ.com, they and Meier will take care of your amp for you._

 

Absolutely right. I'm sending it back tomorrow. Three thumbs up for service from these guys.

 Was just lamenting my depressing moment without realizing all could be well.

 Can't wait to get my move again since I'm back down to my powerbook hp out


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *a deadly infidel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Absolutely right. I'm sending it back tomorrow. Three thumbs up for service from these guys.

 Was just lamenting my depressing moment without realizing all could be well.

 Can't wait to get my move again since I'm back down to my powerbook hp out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hope you get it back quickly. I really like it with the HD-600 and its versatility can't be beat.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *a deadly infidel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can't wait to get my move again since I'm back down to my *powerbook hp out*



_

 

Which is also not half bad...


----------



## Tantra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really like it with the HD-600 and its versatility can't be beat._

 

I have to double that. I also really like the combination HD 600 and MOVE. The upfront and detailed midrange of the MOVE just makes the HD 600 sound even better. And not to mention the energetic treble and wide soundstage of the MOVE, that counterparts well with the laidback-ness of the HD 600.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hope you get it back quickly. I really like it with the HD-600 and its versatility can't be beat._

 

How do your MS-2's fare with the MOVE?


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do your MS-2's fare with the MOVE?_

 

Frankly, I can't tell of any amp that does not work well with the MS-2! It is that universal.


----------



## Mansize_tissue

Mine arrived today! How much difference is the crossfeed switch on it supposed to make? I can't notice any difference; does it have to have a digital or analogue input for it to work, or doesn't it matter?


----------



## Henry Flower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mansize_tissue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine arrived today! How much difference is the crossfeed switch on it supposed to make? I can't notice any difference; does it have to have a digital or analogue input for it to work, or doesn't it matter?_

 

Digital or analogue doesn't matter: it just depends on the recording. It has relatively little effect on modern recordings, but _transforms_ early stereo recordings. It's an absolute blessing for 50s and 60s jazz, especially.


----------



## Mansize_tissue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Henry Flower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Digital or analogue doesn't matter: it just depends on the recording. It has relatively little effect on modern recordings, but transforms early stereo recordings. It's an absolute blessing for 50s and 60s jazz, especially._

 

If only i had some appropriate music to try it out on. Does anybody know of a track i can stream from the internet somewhere which will allow me to hear a difference with crossfeed enabled? I need to find out if it's broken or not.


----------



## AlterAnthony

@Mansize_tissue: You could try something like this: Use your operating system's audio mixer/controls and the implemented audio balance controls to shift the balance to only the left or right channel. After you have done that try listening to some music with the crossfeed turned off and then on, if you hear sounds in the channel that you've "disabled", the crossfeed is working properly.


----------



## koto-in

From Rhymesgalore:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhymesgalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A simple way to test how crossfeed works is to play a track with audio on only on side. I created a 300hz test tone which plays on the left channe only:
http://rapidshare.com/files/43568614/crossfeed-test.mp3

 If you listen to it without crossfeed it's on the left side only. But when you switch crossfeed on, the tone "moves" more to the center. Just give it a try, and you will instantly see that crossfeed works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## DBrim

Hmm... I tried to take the front plate off of the Move (which I'm assuming is the side with the parts and volume knob) and it won't move (no pun intended) when I take the screws out. If I unscrew it from the "back", I can get the plate off but the inside won't move. What am I missing here?


----------



## warrior05

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DBrim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm... then trying to take the front plate off of the Move (which I'm assuming is the side with the parts and volume knob, it won't move (no pun intended) when I take the screws out. If I unscrew it from the "back", I can get the plate off but the inside won't move. What am I missing here?_

 

It should slide out regardless if the back plate is on or not. Perhaps a spot of glue or something is holding it in. I would think the safest way to carefully force it is to have the back plate off and push on the PCB (obviously, be sure the screws for the front plate are out).


----------



## Iced

Its a little bit hard to take it out for the first time. You also have to push the pcb from the back with your thumb.


----------



## mdarnton

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DBrim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got mine in earlier today... will be burning it in this weekend, will just playing music work fine?

 Should I be changing it to low current to drive my AH-D1000s?_

 


 There is no low current setting.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mdarnton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is no low current setting._

 

Of course there is.


----------



## Mansize_tissue

Thank you AlterAnthony and koto-in. I guess it is working, then, since i hear music out of the right channel with crossfeed on when playing that 300hz test tone. However, it's very quiet. The same with music: if i play music out of the right channel, for example, and enable crossfeed i hear it out of the left channel but it's a lot quieter than the right. Is this right?


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mansize_tissue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you AlterAnthony and koto-in. I guess it is working, then, since i hear music out of the right channel with crossfeed on when playing that 300hz test tone. However, it's very quiet. The same with music: if i play music out of the right channel, for example, and enable crossfeed i hear it out of the left channel but it's a lot quieter than the right. Is this right?_

 

Yes. It's quite subtle - just enough to bring the stereo image together. After it becomes part of your perception of listening to music with headphones, you'll likely find it indispensable. Without it, one wonders why the musicians are playing in two separate rooms...


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Of course there is._

 

Yep, there is a low gain setting AND a low current setting. I think the MOVE sounds best in low gain and high current.


----------



## mdarnton

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Of course there is._

 


 There is a gain setting, and there is a voltage setting. Voltage is not current. There is no setting for current. Current is measured in amps, not volts.


----------



## Skylab

Quoted, from the Meier Audio Website (the bold emphasis is mine):

  Quote:


 The unit runs from a single 9V battery and internally the supply voltage is used to create a pair of +4.5 and -4.5V powerlines (low *current* mode) or a pair of +9 and -9V powerlines (high *current* mode).


----------



## koto-in

Output voltage and current are reduced in low current mode to extend battery life.


----------



## mdarnton

http://amasci.com/miscon/energ1.html
 OK, I see the difference, but the current is not being changed by the switch in the amp--the voltage is what's being adjusted, and the current is a result, not an adjustment, and is dependent on other things (the headphones, for instance).


----------



## Skylab

I'm sure all that is true, mdarnton. But for clarity, what Meier calls it is a hi/low current mode, so we should use his term, I think, just to keep us all on the same page


----------



## DBrim

Um... is the difference between volume in low gain and high gain supposed to be significant? Before I was 8:30-9:00, now I'm 9:00-9:30...


----------



## Mansize_tissue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DBrim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Um... is the difference between volume in low gain and high gain supposed to be significant? Before I was 8:30-9:00, now I'm 9:00-9:30..._

 

It was very significant for my DT 770 Pros (80 ohm). It was 10:00-10:30 on high, and 1:30-2:00 on low, for normal listening levels.


----------



## McNubbins

I got my MOVE a few days ago, and I've been listening to it a lot. The biggest thing I noticed with (comparing it to me previous Little Dot Micro+) is that my HD595s have a ton more and cleaner bass. The mids are also pushed a little closer. With crossfeed on I almost forget I'm wearing headphones. And I guess the sound can only improve with burn in, right? 

 There are a only a few things that I don't really like:
 1. On bass-heavy recordings (mostly crappy hip-hop/electronica MP3s) it sounds much worse, but I think this is just because it's reproducing what I feed it more accurately than the LDM+. 
 2. Using the standard USB cable and powering it from my computer's rear USB ports on high gain there is a constant static hum that is really noticeable during quiet parts of songs or when paused. Switching to low gain all but fixed this problem. Now there is only a minuscule amount of the hum when I go to max volume--something I would never do anyway.
 3. Occasionally, and again, this is when paused or during very quiet moments in songs, I can hear interference if my hard drive is working heavily. I haven't tried an external 12V power supply yet, nor have I tried an externally powered USB hub. I expect one or both of these to fix this issue, as has been suggested in this thread.

 My small trio of qualms, however, is nothing compared to the enjoyment I get from using this little piece of equipment with my headphones.


----------



## Lenni

Not sure if should've post this in the cable section but it's related to the Move so here it goes - if you want to move it be my guest.

 I found out (the hard way) that the line-out of the XL5 is much worst than the phone-out once I plugged the Move to it: most deficient bass. I didn't know what to do: do I return the Move or do I get another player? I liked the sound out of the Move so I ordered a Black iAudio X5 to goldplated min, Silvercab interconnect from Qables, hoping it’d cure the bass deficiency. It didn’t. However what this cable did to the sound is kinda making up for it. it does exactly what it says on the box; there's an apparent quieter background and also less distortion. I kinda liked the highs of the Move with the ATH-CM7 but with the E500 where just too piercing. the Silvercab has taken care of it magically; the highs are still all there but they've like smoothen out, not piercing anymore; and I can also hear a noticeable less distortion vs. stock cable - it's difficult to explain - lke dust that was removed from a dusty surface, heh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I’d usually rather refrain from hyping gear, but I am still amazed by how much difference this cable can make; it just goes to prove that cables are as much important as the rest of the gear. Enough to say the Move will remain in my possession. It's just nice when you find something that matches. If only the XL5 had a good line-out I’d be in audio heaven.

 To the guys/girls still using the stock cable, you must get this cable or any other good cable to connect the player to the amp. You won’t regret it. Personally the best money ever spent period.
 Haven’t checked the cable section of the forum yet and don’t know at all what the word on the Silvercab cable here is, but for me they’re good… very good.


 Ciao

_here's a pic_


----------



## cmirza

So are there any other options besides radio shack for a US AC adapter for the Move? Anything by Elpac perhaps?


----------



## Zorander

It might have been referred previously in this thread but anyway: has anyone noticed that the Move will let through sound through its output jack even when it's switched off? The interesting thing is that the Crossfeed module seems to have an effect too even when power is off. Could this be a portable version of the Corda Cross?


----------



## paulvgm

I'm running the Corda Move through a powered USB hub to my computer which is running foobar2k with secret rabbit resampler using asio. I've tried powering the Move from just the USB and both USB+12 v supply and I can't really notice any significant change in audio. I'm using Sennheiser HD650s. I thought there was supposed to be a significant increase in audio quality so I'm not sure why I notice no difference.


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulvgm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm running the Corda Move through a powered USB hub to my computer which is running foobar2k with secret rabbit resampler using asio. I've tried powering the Move from just the USB and both USB+12 v supply and I can't really notice any significant change in audio. I'm using Sennheiser HD650s. I thought there was supposed to be a significant increase in audio quality so I'm not sure why I notice no difference._

 

The only difference you will notice is if the on-board USB port on your computer is riddled with noise or similar problems. Otherwise, there will be no appreciable difference (placebo aside). You have to directly power the Move with an external (9-12 VDC, linear regulated) power supply if you wish to hear a more significant difference.

 Cheers!


----------



## paulvgm

I do have a 12 VDC supply plugged into the Move while sending music to it through the computer (foobar/asio), but I notice no real difference if I take out the 12VDC supply while playing back the audio or having it in.


----------



## dw6928

I tend to agree. Using 3 different sets of headphones (701s, 2500 Ultra and Denon D200s) there is not enough of a s/q change with the 12v over 9v to even make mention (to me).


----------



## paulvgm

The USB would only be providing ~5v by itself though and it sounds the same as with the 12v power supply. My unit is still pretty new. Been about 36hrs of burn-in with pink noise so I'm hoping that something miraculous will happen soon. Right now my experience with the Move is that using it as a DAC+amp it's similar to my onboard audio. Strangely, the onboard can power the 650s to the same volume levels as the Move. =(


----------



## Zorander

I heard a difference, even if subtle, with my HD-650 between the USB 5V supply and the 9V cell. The USB power input, to my ears, is every slightly warmer and not as tight in the bass.


----------



## manaox2

I think I should buy two of these 300 mah maha powerex 9v batteries if the others fit. They should be the same size, right?

 EDIT: went with the 230 mah. Costs $55 in CONUS after shipping for 2 230 mah 9.6v, maha 2hr 4 battery smart charger w/ ac adapter and car charger, and free deluxe traveling bag from Thomas Distribution. You should use google checkout to get the 2 % discount (save a little over a dollar) and if your a new customer, maybe another ten dollars off making it $45. They seem to ship internationally as well. This puts the cost of the move for new customers to both ttvj and google at a rousing $220.50 (move) + $45.10 (2 batteries and charger) + $19 (Ratshack regulated charger) = ~$290. I think I picked a winner.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulvgm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've tried powering the Move from just the USB and both USB+12 v supply and I can't really notice any significant change in audio. I'm using Sennheiser HD650s. I thought there was supposed to be a significant increase in audio quality so I'm not sure why I notice no difference._

 

This is perfectly normal and good news. With the battery, the MOVE already provides more power than the maximum power handling capacity of the Senns. More voltage will enable the amp to deliver more power, but the Senns won't really be able to use it. Under USB power, the amp's absolute capability is certainly reduced, but unless you are driving the amp to its limit, which is usually not the case at normal listening levels, there should still be sufficient headroom to provide reasonably good sound quality, even for 300 ohm headphones.


----------



## Computerstud

The move does not need AC power when driving the k701 (USB is quite sufficient to drive it to the point of damaging the headphones and both your eardrums). I do not notice any difference between AC vs USB. Volume remains the same with AC or USB. 

 I just returned the AC adapter to Radioshack (no need for an unnecessary AC adapter).


----------



## jcn3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mansize_tissue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine arrived today! How much difference is the crossfeed switch on it supposed to make? I can't notice any difference; does it have to have a digital or analogue input for it to work, or doesn't it matter?_

 

i sent dr. meier an email about this -- my perceptions were the same. he said that indeed the difference is subtle -- he suggested listenting exclusively with in on for a week or so and then turn it off and you probably notice a big difference.


----------



## Mansize_tissue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jcn3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i sent dr. meier an email about this -- my perceptions were the same. he said that indeed the difference is subtle -- he suggested listenting exclusively with in on for a week or so and then turn it off and you probably notice a big difference._

 

Thank you. I actually asked him the same thing, and got the same reply! I'll leave crossfeed on for a week or two, and then see if i notice a difference when i turn it off. Although, i'm still bet that i won't be able to hear a difference. Let me know what sort of difference you hear, if you decide to leave crossfeed on for a week or so.


----------



## anadin

Can anyone advise me on the best settings to run a pair of DT770 Pro 80ohm with a Corda Move, many thanks.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *anadin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone advise me on the best settings to run a pair of DT770 Pro 80ohm with a Corda Move, many thanks._

 

Low gain, high current.


----------



## anadin

Many thanks skylab.


----------



## tennisplyr3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Low gain, high current._

 

what about sennheiser hd650's (300 ohm)? same?


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tennisplyr3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what about sennheiser hd650's (300 ohm)? same?_

 

It depends on the signal level of your source. Start with low gain and if it's not loud enough, switch to high gain.


----------



## tennisplyr3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It depends on the signal level of your source. Start with low gain and if it's not loud enough, switch to high gain._

 

i'm using the DAC (usb from computer) in the move. so low gain? 

 also, how do i replace the left two most bridges? i've never done this before. in the manual, it says:

 "If low impedance headphones and/or sources with a high signal are used, then high sound levels are already reached at very low settings of the volume control. To refine control and to improve sound quality it is possible to reduce the gain factor of the CORDA MOVE inside. To change the gain factor please remove the two screws that keep the frontplate in place and carefully remove the frontplate and PCB. At the back of the PCB a set of 8 pins can be found that are partly short-circuited by zero Ohm bridges. By replacing the two left most bridges the gain mode is modified."


----------



## jcn3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mansize_tissue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you. I actually asked him the same thing, and got the same reply! I'll leave crossfeed on for a week or two, and then see if i notice a difference when i turn it off. Although, i'm still bet that i won't be able to hear a difference. Let me know what sort of difference you hear, if you decide to leave crossfeed on for a week or so._

 

okay, i heard it. been listening with the crossfeed for a week or so. still rather subtle, tho.

 i was listening to bill evan, waltz for debby, detour ahead. with the crossfeed on, the stand-up bass was kind of in the top left of the soundstage. when the crossfeed was off, the bass sounded like it was in my ear.

 bottom line, the crossfeed provides a more unified soundstage. i would think it would be of most benefit to iem users, like me.


----------



## Mansize_tissue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Low gain, high current._

 

With my DT 770/80 Pros i found, on low gain, i was turning the volume knob to about the 2-3 o'clock position for normal listening levels. I've switched back to high gain now, where i usually have it around 10-11 o'clock.

 That's very interesting, jcn3. I'll listen to it for a week or so with the crossfeed on and see if i can tell a difference. So, do you prefer it with the crossfeed switched on or off?


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tennisplyr3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'm using the DAC (usb from computer) in the move. so low gain?_

 

Low gain is probably sufficient, but if your volume is set way over 12 o'clock at normal listening levels, switch to high gain.

  Quote:


 also, how do i replace the left two most bridges? 
 

There is a diagram on the pc board.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mansize_tissue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With my DT 770/80 Pros i found, on low gain, i was turning the volume knob to about the 2-3 o'clock position for normal listening levels. I've switched back to high gain now, where i usually have it around 10-11 o'clock._

 

That's about where it should be. You probably have a low level source.


----------



## Wotan1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jcn3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_okay, i heard it. been listening with the crossfeed for a week or so. still rather subtle, tho.

 i was listening to bill evan, waltz for debby, detour ahead. with the crossfeed on, the stand-up bass was kind of in the top left of the soundstage. when the crossfeed was off, the bass sounded like it was in my ear.

 bottom line, the crossfeed provides a more unified soundstage. i would think it would be of most benefit to iem users, like me._

 

Unified, yes. But my experience is that there is a trade off re dynamics. Everything sounds less pronouced, maybe even a bit boring. Anyone recognizing this?


----------



## Crossfeed

If you want to hear the difference between crossfeed on and off try to listen to the intro of song _She Looks To Me_ by Red Hot Chili Peppers on the album Stadium Arcadium. It's very easy to hear the difference on the intro of that song. 

 Any other song that includes a part with a sound from only one channel will work as well. It's much easier to hear the effect when only one instrument is playing in one channel.


----------



## jcn3

sorry, a bit of a fan boy post . . .

 i am REALLY diggin' my move !! i'm listening to diana krall right now and it's like she's singing just to me! her voice is so rich, layered, and seductive!


----------



## DaNuS

How has everyone's experience been with noise on this unit. I am looking for a transportable Amp/DAC combo but searching the thread I've seen a few reports of hiss/hum and noise from hard drive movement. Is this present on all systems? Is there any way around it?


----------



## Mansize_tissue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DaNuS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How has everyone's experience been with noise on this unit. I am looking for a transportable Amp/DAC combo but searching the thread I've seen a few reports of hiss/hum and noise from hard drive movement. Is this present on all systems? Is there any way around it?_

 

I don't get this problem when connected to either my laptop or desktop, so i guess it isn't inherent to every setup.


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DaNuS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How has everyone's experience been with noise on this unit. I am looking for a transportable Amp/DAC combo but searching the thread I've seen a few reports of hiss/hum and noise from hard drive movement. Is this present on all systems? Is there any way around it?_

 

There is no harddrive on the Move! If there ever was noise associated with that, it's coming from the (bad) player, not the Move.


----------



## Henry Flower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is no harddrive on the Move! If there ever was noise associated with that, it's coming from the (bad) player, not the Move._

 

I think we're talking about noise via USB when connected to a computer. Connecting via an external hub might solve that, if you do have a problem with it.


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Henry Flower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think we're talking about noise via USB when connected to a computer. Connecting via an external hub might solve that, if you do have a problem with it._

 

Oh I see then. In that case, that problem should (and can) apply to any other USB DACs (since the issue comes from the USB port in use). Either unplugging & plugging back the USB cable or using a different USB port should fix that.

 Cheers!


----------



## jcn3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DaNuS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How has everyone's experience been with noise on this unit. I am looking for a transportable Amp/DAC combo but searching the thread I've seen a few reports of hiss/hum and noise from hard drive movement. Is this present on all systems? Is there any way around it?_

 

i'm not getting any noise via the usb.


----------



## DaNuS

Awesome that is what I wanted to hear! Guess I've found my work Amp/DAC! Thanks for all the feedback guys!


----------



## paulvgm

I find that when I use my hd650s with the Move, if it's in low gain mode the volume is barely enough at max. On high gain I usually have it at about 12-1 o'clock. Does anyone else notice that the sound from using the Move as a DAC/Amp is about the same as the onboard audio? It's a bit harsh on the high frequencies as well. So far, I'm disappointed. I was expecting a marked improvement from the onboard audio.


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulvgm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find that when I use my hd650s with the Move, if it's in low gain mode the volume is barely enough at max. On high gain I usually have it at about 12-1 o'clock. Does anyone else notice that the sound from using the Move as a DAC/Amp is about the same as the onboard audio? It's a bit harsh on the high frequencies as well. So far, I'm disappointed. I was expecting a marked improvement from the onboard audio._

 

What kind of source files and interconnects are you using? Just curious...


----------



## paulvgm

I'm using lossless (ape/flac) and mp3s (192-320), through a powered usb hub to the dac with a 12volt supply plugged into the Move as well. There is no noise from the usb, but the sound quality is very similar to what i get if I were to just plug my headphones straight into the computer's onboard headphone jack.


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulvgm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm using lossless (ape/flac) and mp3s (192-320), through a powered usb hub to the dac with a 12volt supply plugged into the Move as well. There is no noise from the usb, but the sound quality is very similar to what i get if I were to just plug my headphones straight into the computer's onboard headphone jack._

 







 Sorry to hear that... My move is on back order, I guess I'll post my results too after I burn it in. I use an ECHO indigo IO, but I bet I will get a less neutral tone from the move. Can't wait to compare, I think I will keep it no matter for the price and quality since I will mostly use it portably. I mean, its closest competitor that I know of in the portable amp/DAC is the total bithead at $210 after shipping. I got the move from ttvj for $220. I'd be willing to bet good money that the move beats the bithead in quality hands down. 

 What is your pc soundcard? I'm interested.

 PS. I've found that the rabbit resampler reduces my audio quality (noticably audible) and uses wayyyy too much cpu time. Maybe just ASIO4All would have an effect... 48000 hz might not be what the move wants.


----------



## paulvgm

I'm just using my mobo's onboard audio which is why I was shocked to see that the Move offered no significant improvement. I've tried foobar2k with asio and directsound with and without rabbit resampler. I've also tried winamp with directsound. Still no improvement. I've think I've done everything right so I'm not sure why it is so.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paulvgm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm using lossless (ape/flac) and mp3s (192-320), through a powered usb hub to the dac with a 12volt supply plugged into the Move as well. There is no noise from the usb, but the sound quality is very similar to what i get if I were to just plug my headphones straight into the computer's onboard headphone jack._

 

It is interesting that sometimes quality itself is seen as insufficient, and it is a _difference_ in quality that one seeks to evaluate. It sounds as if you already have a good sound card in your box and in order to get dramatic improvement in sound quality, you'll have to go further up the amplifier chain. The MOVE is primarily designed to provide the power that _portables_ lack and its efficacy is perhaps best evaluated under these conditions. The internal DAC is of course a great feature that allows the amp to deliver quality sound irrespective of the quality of any particular computer's sound card. Being portable, this means that the MOVE can be used with multiple computers in multiple locations without a degradation in sound quality. The perceivable _difference_ in quality is of course dependent on the quality of the source's analog output - presumably sometimes better, sometimes worse...


----------



## globiboulga

Yeah, it sounds weird to be honest. I get a significant difference compared to my laptop onboard card, though not through USB (I managed to already ruin the USB/power side of the Move so that the amp now only runs on battery, thanks to a dodgy universal power supply). But it works, and beautifully for that matter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know if you are like me, I mean the move is my first amp, but the first time I listened to it I was not impressed either. At the end of the day some sound came out of the box and that was kinda of the same than without it... The only significant difference was the power/volume. I could have turned deaf within second if I moved the volume knob more than 1/4 up.

 And then after burn in and getting my ears used to the gear (and getting a decent set of regular cans not IEM), it becomes obvious. It's a bit like those 3D pictures: you don't see anything for ages and then all of a sudden you see the dinosor jumping at your face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... And you cannot not see the thing again anymore... It's there. You can't go back... You're proud, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can see 3D images...

 Same thing with headphones amps... I tried without it a couple of time and it's aweful... I just can't go back anymore. The difference is SO obvious now.

 Only my Cowon D2 holds its ground but it become more and more likely to me that I will soon pair it forever with the move. I bought the velcro straps anyway, there's no hope for the poor bugger... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A marriage in heaven...


----------



## manaox2

Any recommendations on where to buy velcro online?


----------



## mdarnton

Just go to a hardware store. Usually they have a good selection somewhere near the glues.


----------



## itsborken

I think I got my cut-to-fit pads at Staples or Home Depot. Skylab's o-ring solution is the more cost-conscious pick as Velcro does gouge in their prices.


----------



## anadin

I have just got my Corda Move and need a little advice.

 I want to change the setting from high gain to low, I have removed the two screws on the front plate, but it wont budge, do I have to remove the volume dial also?

 Also what way do I push the PCB out if I ever get that far.

 please help.


----------



## anadin

I have figured it out, sorry to bother you all.


----------



## zaero69

I must be a bit idiot or slow because I still don't get what would be the best settings for a new pair of sennheiser HD595's with 50 ohms.

 High Current (9 or 12 Volts) and Low gain (the jumper inside the amp) ?


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zaero69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I must be a bit idiot or slow because I still don't get what would be the best settings for a new pair of sennheiser HD595's with 50 ohms.

 High Current (9 or 12 Volts) and Low gain (the jumper inside the amp) ?_

 

High current, low gain. If you're going to use USB power, you don't need an ac adapter. Low current mode will extend battery life by reducing the power available to the headphones, but this might still be enough with the 595's to provide good sound quality at normal listening levels. See what your ears tell you...


----------



## dw6928

and I assume the settings for AKG 701s would be high/high?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_and I assume the settings for AKG 701s would be high/high?_

 

I am using high current, low gain with my 701s and there is plenty of volume. (For me, anyhow) At what I consider a reasonably normal volume level comparable to a live classical performance, my volume knob is at about the 3 o'clock position. I never use a higher gain until a lower gain setting proves inadequate.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_and I assume the settings for AKG 701s would be high/high?_

 

With the AKG 701's I would start with low gain to see if it's enough. The gain settings depend not only on the headphone sensitivity but also on the strength of the input signal.


----------



## dw6928

I have been using the Move with an Ipod/Nano so the source signal is not great. I'm afraid low gain would not generate enough volume.


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been using the Move with an Ipod/Nano so the source signal is not great. I'm afraid low gain would not generate enough volume._

 

If your volume control is hovering around 12 o'clock or so with one or the other setting, you're in good shape.


----------



## dw6928

I'm afraid I am closer to 2:00. May be an age issue.


----------



## WittyzTH

why don't you go for a dock line-out? just curious


----------



## McNubbins

I'm using my MOVE in low gain and high current modes with my HD595s, and I just want to reiterate how much a quality powered USB hub helps with noise issues. Before I got one I was getting hard drive interference and static hum at quiet or silent moments. Now, I can only just barely hear some static hum at top volume. (This is good because I don't listen much past 12 o'clock, ever...)


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm afraid I am closer to 2:00. May be an age issue._

 

That's okay too - say between 9:00 and 3:00...


----------



## dw6928

more like 1~2 and it sounds truly wonderful!


----------



## Zorotto

Hi All.
 I get Move.
 It bought it from a Japanese agency of Meier. （I'm Japanese)
 It aesthetically likes the sound of MOVE. 

 It meets two troubles. 
 Eyes are that 006P battery becomes a loose connection one. 
 006P battery of Panasonic moves internally. It is not possible to fix. 
 It is the same also in the battery of the GP Co.. 

 The second is a shake of the plug. 
 The plug shakes, and the noise has occurred. 

 When commuting due to these two troubles, it is not possible to carry. 

 Then, E-mail was put out to the Meier Co.. 
 There was an answer from Mr. Meier. 

 According to Mr. Meier

 The battery has the difference by the manufacturer in the size. 
 It is understood not to fix with MOVE well. It was recommended to correspond with the 
 spacer. 

 As for the shake of the plug, it was an answer that was not able to be agreed. 
 It is said that it is an individual difference though it is a shake 
 not seen in other PHA. 

 Other users (in Japan) are in the same trouble, too. 
 There is dissatisfaction in this quality of conformance though it likes sound 
 of MOVE.


----------



## rhymesgalore

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorotto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It meets two troubles. 
 Eyes are that 006P battery becomes a loose connection one. 
 006P battery of Panasonic moves internally. *It is not possible to fix*. 
 It is the same also in the battery of the GP Co.. _

 

Dr. Meier is very right about this. There's no real size standard for 9v batteries at all. Some are shorter and thicker, or longer and flatter, or, or, or.....

 But this is pretty easy to fix. You just have to put something behind the backplate that will fix the battery to its place. I have to do this with my Hornet as well when using a certain brand of rechargables.
 Isn't there even a strip of rubber that comes with the Move for that very purpose? (It might be the spacer you refered to...)

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorotto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The second is a shake of the plug. 
 The plug shakes, and the noise has occurred. _

 

What do you mean by shake? Is it a loose plug?


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorotto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As for the shake of the plug, it was an answer that was not able to be agreed. 
 It is said that it is an individual difference though it is a shake 
 not seen in other PHA. 

 Other users (in Japan) are in the same trouble, too. 
 There is dissatisfaction in this quality of conformance though it likes sound 
 of MOVE._

 

A few others have mentioned these issues also...

 Here are some of the biggest complaints about the move:

 http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?p=3190887&highlight=jack#post319088 7


----------



## Zorotto

thx manox2
 It is animation and an understanding shake of. 
 I also want Mr. Meier to recognize the problem.


----------



## helfd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zaero69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I must be a bit idiot or slow because I still don't get what would be the best settings for a new pair of sennheiser HD595's with 50 ohms.

 High Current (9 or 12 Volts) and Low gain (the jumper inside the amp) ?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koto-in* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_High current, low gain. If you're going to use USB power, you don't need an ac adapter. Low current mode will extend battery life by reducing the power available to the headphones, but this might still be enough with the 595's to provide good sound quality at normal listening levels. See what your ears tell you..._

 

I also have 595's and agree with the high current, low gain settings. I find quite a noticeable difference between USB power and either the 9V battery or a 12 V adapter. I found a RadioShack adapter that is regulated at 12 V (at least in my experiences).


----------



## Zorotto

>>rhymesgalore

 Yes, very loose! 
 If the noise doesn't occur, it doesn't do to the problem. 
 The noise has occurred because the plug is loose.


----------



## jpnz

Question to all PK1 users: what gain and what current to be set on with a 9v battery for the best SQ?

 Thanks!


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpnz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Question to all PK1 users: what gain and what current to be set on with a 9v battery for the best SQ?

 Thanks!_

 

High current. Your battery will drain faster but you'll have a better performing amplifier.


 Gain is dependent on the efficiency of the headphones. HPs that are easy to drive (highly efficient) use low gain so you have more room to adjust the volume knob. High gain on high efficiency headphones causes the amp to deliver very loud sound at low volume settings.


----------



## oicdn

I run high gain high current with UM2's...small volume knob travel, but impeccable sound....


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DaNuS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How has everyone's experience been with noise on this unit. I am looking for a transportable Amp/DAC combo but searching the thread I've seen a few reports of hiss/hum and noise from hard drive movement. Is this present on all systems? Is there any way around it?_

 

Like I posted before, I couldn't get rid of it except when I added an external powered USB hub. While feeding the Move from my desktop (or laptop) the hiss was too annoying. 

 But now it is gone and I'm pleased.


----------



## beowulf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh I see then. In that case, that problem should (and can) apply to any other USB DACs (since the issue comes from the USB port in use). Either unplugging & plugging back the USB cable or using a different USB port should fix that.

 Cheers!_

 

Nothing fixed it in my setups (pretty loaded Asus P5ND2-SLI sytem and HP laptop) except trying an external powered hub. Befored that I always got some hiss and noisy silence even in low gain mode. This was more obvious with the Mylar X3 and less intrusive with higher impedance headphones. 

 I do not know if that has anything to do with the Move's build quality but the issue disappeared when I used the hub. Now silence is pretty dark and flat as it should be.

 I have also tried the Corda Move with a different Toshiba laptop and there was no hiss at all using the same headphones so this is probalby related to the source's DAC and USB power line.

 Overall, despite the external hub need, the Move has been a great product. I'm happy with it.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DaNuS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How has everyone's experience been with noise on this unit. I am looking for a transportable Amp/DAC combo but searching the thread I've seen a few reports of hiss/hum and noise from hard drive movement. Is this present on all systems? Is there any way around it?_

 

I get zero hiss from my Apple Mini, HP pavilion dv8130, or IBM T41.


----------



## McNubbins

Yesterday I tried plugging the MOVE into my AV710 (black Alt. out) via the cable that came with the MOVE. 

 As of that moment, I was brought closer to the sound, the sound was cleaner, and there was even more impact. 

 Anyone with an internal sound card with some snot may wish to try this. To my admittedly inexperienced ears, I think the AV710's Wolfson WM8728 DAC (which I use as described in this thread) sounds better than the Texas Instruments PCM2704 in the MOVE.

 Yup... it's a DAC off:

*Wolfson WM8728*
 SNR: 106dB
 Sample rates: 8kHz-192kHz
 24-bit PCM
 Data sheet source: 
http://www.wolfsonmicro.com/uploads/.../en/WM8728.pdf

*Texas Instruments PCM2704*
 SNR: 98dB
 Sample rates: 32KHz, 44.1KHz, 48kHz
 16-bit PCM
 Data sheet source:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...613/TI/PCM2704

 I'm sure those aren't the only specifications that affect sound quality, but I don't know hardly enough about this technical stuff to comment any further (or even this far). I'd be interested to hear what other people think about the MOVE vs. their dedicated sound card's DAC.


----------



## Zorander

Can someone tell me whether the Move aluminium surface scratches easily? I've started carrying it around in my coat pocket but I have concerns whether this may carry the risk of scratching them (and if so, I will revert back to the plastic-bodied Microshar -which won't hurt me as much if they get scratched-).

 Cheers!


----------



## deadie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jcn3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sorry, a bit of a fan boy post . . .

 i am REALLY diggin' my move !! i'm listening to diana krall right now and it's like she's singing just to me! her voice is so rich, layered, and seductive!_

 


 I don't see how this is possible, given that she sings only for me...


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone tell me whether the Move aluminium surface scratches easily? I've started carrying it around in my coat pocket but I have concerns whether this may carry the risk of scratching them (and if so, I will revert back to the plastic-bodied Microshar -which won't hurt me as much if they get scratched-).

 Cheers!_

 

I have one scratch from grit on my desktop at work in 2.5 months. I'd imagine keys, etc would nick it or the faceplate. I put on the little rubber feet so there wouldn't be a repeat.


----------



## Walie

Sorry if its already been asked, but I couldn't find an answer from searching...Has anyone tried powering the Move with the iPower lithium-polymer rechargeable battery seen here?

http://thomasdistributing.com/shop/i...d8bc3ab69d224a


----------



## ted_b

I just got mine. What a wonderful sounding amp (I'm used to the orginal Xin SuperMicro and a couple older Airheads). 

 So...has anyone found a replacement volume knob yet? Wow, I have big hands and the knob is shaped poorly and too close to the headphone cable to grasp well enough (as many have reported), as well as too slick. I realize Jan wanted it to be safe from accidental movement when it was in one's pocket but this is not working well. I can live with it, but assume a $1 knob replacement (ribbed, etc) is a simple solution.


----------



## deadie

Just got mine last week as well.

 I reiterate what many here have said about the volume knob being a pain -- too small and too slick. If there's any possibility of a swap with a more grippy one, I'd love to hear it.

 Also, regarding batteries, I'm using this lithium non-rechargeable 9V with success.


----------



## ted_b

I'm getting used to the volume knob; not a huge issue anymore, but if anyone finds a ribbed replacement I'd be there. The combo of my 4th G iMod and the Move is really really nice. I find that I have to run it high gain, though, for my Ety 4rs's and my Senn 580's. Oh well. It's been breaking in very nicely. Great job Dr Meier


----------



## ajsaxin

i just heard that the ibasso d1 with the modifications sound a lil better than the move(the amp section).just curious have any of you guys done any modds on to the move which might end up making it sound divine lol.sky lab in case you see my post-incase you heard the prII with the blackgate nodds you you still rate it as equal to the move.


----------



## Skylab

My PRII was the normal version.


----------



## ajsaxin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My PRII was the normal version._

 

 Dont want to bother you but still very curious.did you rate the pocket reference and the move equal just on the basis of their sound or was it the customer service quality that jan provides which added on to the moves score.you see in a world where every thing good i mean very good comes with a catch the pr2 comes with a huge price tag,the xin with a huge waiting list but here the move is very affordable and right up there in all regards makes me keep wondering.


----------



## Skylab

My rating was entirely based on sound. If I were to rate the PRII on customer service, it would have been last, not first!


----------



## mrarroyo

The LaRocco PRII when it first came out had the AD8620 (if memory serves me right). Then they discovered that the AD744 sounded better at the risk of some noise w/ highly efficient IEM's. So the gain was reduced for those users at the time the AD8620 was replaced w/ the AD744.

 The PR2 has always had the AD744 and it was redesigned to have an attenuator to help those who have IEM's. The attenuator is supposed to sound better than a gain switch or so the experts say.

 Although IMO the Reference and the Supermicro IV sound better than the LaRocco PRII MkII all three could take a long time to arrive. Plus the respective vendors do not have very good communication skills. I personally would then go w/ an SR71 or if you are willing to roll op-amps the iBasso D1.

 Skylab has my modded D1 and should provide some feedback in the next few days.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skylab has my modded D1 and should provide some feedback in the next few days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Cool. Which combination of opamps are you impressing him with?


----------



## ajsaxin

Hmm Thats somethin worth waiting for .Sky labs review on a modded amp..I guess I ve nenevr seen him review a modded (portbale) amp till date ,or maybe I just did not search well enough.

 I am wondeirng the move at the price that Jan sells it I am sure He would not have included a lot of boutique parts so Has any one tired modifiying the move and see how it sounds.

 ***Why dont we have a review of just modified portable amps.I am sure U cant expect consitency as each persons modd might be diffrent but we will have a lot fo fun reading it ..AMps on steriods lol.


----------



## Skylab

I have not ever reviewed a modded portable amp until now. Mrarroyo graciously agreed to loan me his modded D1, so I can compare it to my stock one. That is what I will do this weekend. 

 But don't expect me to start op-amp rolling anytime soon


----------



## dkpaul

Zorander, 
 yes the casing seems to get scratches easily. I have been carrying it around for a couple of weeks, and it alreday has a few scuffs here and there. 
 I mean to keep this baby for a LONG time.. so I don't mind the scratches.


----------



## dw6928

For the first time I used the Move out of a laptop/Audigy 2ZS soundcard to watch a movie. This is something you want to experience if you own a Move.


----------



## Hikoki

Hi, guys. How does the MOVE work with Senns HD 595 ? Is there ´a synergy´?
 Thanks


----------



## DBrim

I know this is a dead horse that has been beaten many times...

 but I need a part number for a power supply. Ideally something that I can buy online. Radio Shack sold me a nonregulated power supply, which makes me very unhappy.

 Thanks!


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DBrim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know this is a dead horse that has been beaten many times...

 but I need a part number for a power supply. Ideally something that I can buy online. Radio Shack sold me a nonregulated power supply, which makes me very unhappy.

 Thanks!_

 

RadioShack 12 V regulated DC adapter: $25
http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...tId=2191852&cp
http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...tId=2062430&cp


----------



## DBrim

That's what I was sold... but it doesn't say regulated anywhere on it?


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DBrim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's what I was sold... but it doesn't say regulated anywhere on it?_

 

I would have sworn that used to be regulated... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm lost like you I suppose. I downed all my cash into two 9.6v powerex batteries and just switch between those. You shouldn't be able to hear much quality change above 10v.


----------



## opozoid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DBrim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know this is a dead horse that has been beaten many times...

 but I need a part number for a power supply. Ideally something that I can buy online. Radio Shack sold me a nonregulated power supply, which makes me very unhappy.

 Thanks!_

 

Here's the one I bought for my Move, from RadioShack:
http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...entPage=search
 It is regulated and filtered, and works wonderfully. My Move uses a type B adaptaplug, which came free with my purchase.


----------



## jcn3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jcn3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_fyi -- i found regulated a/c adapter at a local electronics store for $15, including a set of tips. it's made by philmore (part number mw48-1250a). works beautifully._

 

this is exactly what you need for the power supply.


----------



## itsborken

To the people who've experienced noise on the USB DAC:

 Did anybody try a USB cable with a ferrite choke to see if that eliminates the noise?

 I'm not having issues (someone else is getting a whine when their LCD is on) and I wonder if this would fix it. Others have recommended adding an external powered hub with mixed results. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *itsborken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To the people who've experienced noise on the USB DAC:

 Did anybody try a USB cable with a ferrite choke to see if that eliminates the noise?

 I'm not having issues (someone else is getting a whine when their LCD is on) and I wonder if this would fix it. Others have recommended adding an external powered hub with mixed results. Thanks in advance._

 

Never notice a difference with either 'plain' USB cable and the 'ferrite ring' variant. Of course I don't suffer from this interference thing in the first place and I chose to keep the ferrite cable anyway just for the sake of it.


----------



## itsborken

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Never notice a difference with either 'plain' USB cable and the 'ferrite ring' variant. Of course I don't suffer from this interference thing in the first place and I chose to keep the ferrite cable anyway just for the sake of it._

 


 Yeah, my laptop's USB connections are on the front sides , as far from the LCD circuitry as possible, so it may be that design (and better shielding) that keeps me from having the issue. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## freid77

Im still waiting for my move here in the Dominican Republic (13 days so far, and yes im counting) i think this tropical storm thing might be holding things up...
 Anyways I'm an iAudio X5L and U3 owner and am dismayed after reading about the X5 lineout performance...
 Previously i've been amping the X5 lineout through the U3 line-in to headphone out (is this silly?). I found it provided more clarity than the U3 headphone-out but with a weird bottom end sound (it sounded like the lows were just underpowered) I assumed it was the U3's fault, but now im lead to believe it might just be the X5 line-out...

 (the reason I don't just use the X5 headphone-out, which has great sound IMO, is because the jack is messed up and cuts to left or right with a slight touch.)

 I don't really want to buy a fancy cable, but should I?


----------



## IPodPJ

I don't know if it's been discussed in this thread, but if it hasn't, the Move will no longer be made. A new, upgraded, replacement portable amp will come out in 4 months.


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know if it's been discussed in this thread, but if it hasn't, the Move will no longer be made. A new, upgraded, replacement portable amp will come out in 4 months._

 

Do I foresee a slew of Moves being put on sale in anticipation to this?


----------



## tonyl59

I got my new Move a few days ago (I did know a new one was coming - Jan Meier said four to five months, but didn't give much else away). Absolutely no regrets. With my iPod Classic, ALO Cotton and UE TF10P it sounds superb; a massive upgrade on the Total Airhead.


----------



## worldman

I contacted Jan regarding purchasing a new Corda Move, and I heard that although it is currently out of stock, a successor of the Move is scheduled to be launched in February 2008. I wonder what this successor will be like...


----------



## Mangoman81

Any news about the new amp from Meier? I know that it will be launched in February. But would be nice to hear something more.


----------



## haymaker18

Corda 2Move. It's now on the website


----------



## freid77

I love this amp...


----------



## bigshell

I am considering to order a new Move...


----------



## freid77

wey, quick question. I've read this entire thread over the past few months and despite all the talk about the power supplies, im still curious. I know that Jan say to use a regulated supply. My radioshack here in the DR didnt have a regulated... Im using a AC 12V 500mA radioshack adaptor right now, and I've been feeling paranoid. What is the diference between regulated and non-regulate supplies and what are the dangers of using unregulated with the Move??? Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## koto-in

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *freid77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wey, quick question. I've read this entire thread over the past few months and despite all the talk about the power supplies, im still curious. I know that Jan say to use a regulated supply. My radioshack here in the DR didnt have a regulated... Im using a AC 12V 500mA radioshack adaptor right now, and I've been feeling paranoid. What is the diference between regulated and non-regulate supplies and what are the dangers of using unregulated with the Move??? Any advice is appreciated!_

 

The voltage output in unregulated supplies can vary significantly. 13V is the maximum the AD8610 can handle. With an unregulated supply, you risk frying your opamp.


----------



## tnmike1

i've decided not to use an AC adapter since I have two new rechargeable batteries and the back of the Move is so easy to remove So just replacing and recharging batteries as they die and need recharging


----------



## BushGuy

Dr Xin also made the same recommendation for his amps - a regulated charger.


----------

